# Rechtslage in Bayern - Diskussionsthread



## Sun on Tour (30. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

der eine oder andere von Euch fragt sich was will der gute Sun on Tour mit seinem Thread Rechtslage in Bayern.

Es gibt im Interenet z. B.
die beliebte Seite der Bayerischen Forstverwaltung bzw. des Bayersichen Staatsministeriums für
Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten: Erholung und Freizeit im Wald
oder den Ratgeber Freizeit und Natur des Bayerischen Staatsministerium für Umwelt und Verbraucherschutz mit der Veröffentlichung Rechtliche Hinweise zum Radeln und Mountainbiking in der freien Natur

oder unter anderem den bei Behörden beliebten Kommentar zum Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetz
Naturschutzrecht in Bayern, Engelhardt / Fischer-Hüftle / Egner / Brenner

Hier beschäftigten sich hochrangige Juristen an den Ministerien oder Richter mit dem Betretungsrecht.

Getreu dem Motto "Zwei Juristen, drei Meinungen" finden sich zum Grundrecht auf Erholung in der freien Natur zahlreiche unterschiedliche Darstellungen. Entsprechend widersprechen sich Autoren oftmals auch noch selbst. Da wird es schwierig, bisweilen unmöglich, sich über die geltende Rechtslage in Bayern wie sie wirklich ist (nicht das was einige dafür halten oder sich wünschen) zu informieren.

Es muss klar sein, dass es nicht reichen wird nur die korrekte Rechtslage darzulegen, sondern dass man auch belegen muss, weshalb hochrangige Ministerialbeamte, Kommentatoren, Rechtswissenschaftler und Richter falsch liegen.

Wen es nicht interessiert, braucht es natürlich nicht verfolgen.
Man kann aber auch einfach das Ergebnis abwarten.

Beste Grüße


----------



## pixelschubser (30. Dezember 2014)

hast Du vergessen 
http://www.bayer-waldbesitzerverband.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (30. Dezember 2014)




----------



## scratch_a (30. Dezember 2014)

Wäre toll, wenn ein Admin die entsprechenden Beiträge aus dem anderen Thread hier her verschieben könnte. So könnte man hier weiter diskutieren und der andere Thread würde "sauber" bleiben.


----------



## franzam (30. Dezember 2014)

pixelschubser schrieb:


> hast Du vergessen
> http://www.bayer-waldbesitzerverband.de/



off-topic:
weil es sich ja über Wald, Naturschutz etc. so vortrefflich streiten lässt, kann ich das als Lektüre auch noch empfehlen:
http://bayer-waldbesitzerverband.de...es/downloads/Elster_Schwarzbuch FSC_Final.pdf

hat aber nix mit dem Betretungsrecht zu tun


on-topic:
Hier aber das Fazit eines Artikels in der Zeitung der bayer. Waldbesitzer zum Thema "Freizeit":

_Für alle gilt, dass das Betretungsrecht schonend auszuüben ist. Bei größeren Unternehmungen (z.B. Veranstaltungen) ist es unerlässlich mit dem Waldbesitzer und Grundeigentümer vorher Kontakt aufzunehmen. Nur dann können Mountainbiking, Klettern, die Schatzsuche per GPS-Gerät, das Schwimmen, das Baden, das Trekken, das Walken, das Joggen, zum Vergnügen werden. Keinesfalls sollte man aber im Wald oder am Waldrand Feuer machen und man sollte auch nicht rauchen. Ebenso ist wildes Campen zu unterlassen. 

*Eine goldene Richtschnur sollte jedem sein: Man möge sich im Wald und damit auf fremden Grundstücken so verhalten, wie man es von einem Besucher erwarten würde, wenn dieser das eigene Grundstück betritt: schonend, zurückhaltend und mit Feingefühl*.

Hans Baur, 
Bayer. Waldbesitzerverband e.V._ 

Passt eigentlich gut zu den Trail-Rules


----------



## Sun on Tour (2. Januar 2015)

Jojo10 schrieb:


> Hallo @Sun on Tour Zunächst mal Dank für deine Mühen. Ich lese das Ganze aufmerksam und versuche zu Verstehen.
> Es scheint darauf hinauszulaufen, das das Radfahren in der freien Natur in Bayern ein Grundrecht ist, das auch aufgrund der Formulierung "geeigneter Weg" nicht eingeschränkt wird.
> Deine Argumentation ist, dass "geeigneter Weg" vom Gesetzgeber nicht als Beschränkung des Grundrechts gedacht war, sondern es so formuliert wurde, um zu verhindern, dass Rollstuhlfahrer einen barrierefreien Ausbau des Waldes fordern könnten (vereinfacht ausgedrückt).


Genau!


Jojo10 schrieb:


> Wäre nicht auch die Argumentation gangbar, dass selbst wenn es als Beschränkung gedacht gewesen wäre, mit Fahrrädern so einiges als "geeignet" bezeichnet werden darf, dank dicker Reifen, großem Federweg und Fahrkönnen.
> Oder willst du bewusst in deiner Argumentation einen anderen Weg gehen?
> 
> Gruß


Da das Grundrecht auf Erholung in der freien Natur nur durch die immanenten Schranken (Natur-, Eigentümer- und Gemeinverträglichkeit) beschränkt werden kann, kann es in Bayern keine gesetzliche Beschränkung geben, die im Können des Erholungsuchenden liegt. Burgi berücksichtigt Deine Argumentation in "Erholung in der freien Natur" mit folgendem Satz:
_lm übrigen müssen die Wege für die Ausübung der jeweiligen Benutzungsart geeignet sein (vgl. z.B. § 37 Abs. 3 NatSchG BW), weshalb dem Fahrer eines Mountain-Bikes mehr Wege offenstehen dürften als dem "normalen" Radfahrer. _

Eigentlich ist es so einfach:


Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Ableitung: was (durch Rollstuhlfahrer oder Biker) befahren werden kann, ist geeignet.
> Was nicht befahrbar ist,  -und hier ist bei allem Respekt der Biker im Vorteil- wird geschoben und dann fällt man als schiebender Biker unter die Fußgänger.
> 
> So wäre doch alles gut.


Trotzdem findet sich z. B. im Kommentar "Bayerisches Naturschutzgesetz" (2007) von Christian Tausch vom Bayerischen Landesamts für Umwelt (LfU), folgende Erklärung:
_Während Fußgänger alle Privatwege benutzen dürfen, gilt dieses Recht nicht für Fahrzeuge mit Motorkraft und nur eingeschränkt für Reiter, nicht motorisierte Fahrzeuge und Krankenfahrstühle mit oder ohne Antrieb. Diese dürfen nur geeignete Wege nutzen, *wobei die Eignung alle Aspekte einer natur- und eigentumsverträglichen sowie sicheren Nutzung einschließt*. Der Eigentümer muss die danach zulässige Nutzung und die damit verbundene Abnutzung seines Wegs dulden._

Es scheint neben dem Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetz noch ein völlig anderes "Bayerisches Naturschutzgesetz" zu geben.


----------



## HelmutK (2. Januar 2015)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Es scheint neben dem Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetz noch ein völlig anderes "Bayerisches Naturschutzgesetz" zu geben.



Leider stellt man immer wieder fest, dass sich bisher überwiegend Angehörige des öffentlichen Dienstes, also Mitglieder der Exekutive, dazu berufen fühlten, ihre Auslegung des geltenden Rechts in der Kommentarliteratur zu veröffentlichen. Und deren Kollegen der Exekutive berufen sich darauf, dass ihre Meinung von dieser - vermeintlich objektiven - Kommentarliteratur geteilt werde. Gerade vor diesem Hintergrund sind die hier veröffentlichten Fakten zur Entstehungsgeschichte des heute in Bayern geltenden Rechts von unschätzbarem Wert.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (2. Januar 2015)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> ... *wobei die Eignung alle Aspekte einer natur- und eigentumsverträglichen sowie sicheren Nutzung einschließt*. Der Eigentümer muss die danach zulässige Nutzung und die damit verbundene Abnutzung seines Wegs dulden.
> 
> Es scheint neben dem Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetz noch ein völlig anderes "Bayerisches Naturschutzgesetz" zu geben.



Nicht nur, das es vermeintlich "unterschiedliche" Bayerische Naturschutzgesetze gibt, denke ich, das sich die nicht vorstellen können, das es viele Wege (Steige/Pfade) gibt, die man -geeignete Fahrtechnik vorausgesetzt- auf dem Bike sicherer runterkommt als auf Schusters Rappen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (2. Januar 2015)

Ein Aspekt, den man bezüglich der Auswirkungen auf den Untergrund auch nicht unterschätzen darf. Wo man als Radfahrer die steilsten Rampen einfach runterrollen kann, muss sich der Fußgänger u. U. bei jedem Schritt in den Untergrund verkeilen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (7. Januar 2015)

Mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass meine Beiträge im anderen Thread keinen hohen literarischen Ansprüchen genügen und didaktisch auch nicht sonderlich gut aufbereitet sind. Tatsächlich handelt es sich bei den Beiträgen vorwiegend um Grundlagenarbeit, um Unklarheiten und fehlerhafte Auslegungen klarzustellen. Hierauf kann man bei Bedarf wieder zurückgreifen, um dann in angemessener Zeit auch besser ausgearbeitete Texte zu erstellen. Bis dahin muss sich der Leser durch die zum Teil etwas sperrigen Texte arbeiten. Dafür findet er sie dort aber auch.

Ein ganz wesentlicher Punkt und eigentlicher Auslöser des Threads ist, dass es auch eine reale Welt außerhalb des Forums gibt in der sich (auch aktuell) Menschen mit den rechtlichen Aspekten des Mountainbikens beschäftigen (müssen). Diesen Menschen ist dieser Thread gewidmet.


----------



## pndrev (7. Januar 2015)

Ich hoffe, mit einer Frage zum Betretungsrecht Bayern bin ich in dem Thread hier richtig... 

Bei uns (Fürth) ist ein ca. 200m langer Forstweg (3m breit mit öfters frischen Jeepspuren vom Jäger, Hochsitz liegt an dem Weg) mit einem Schild "250 Verbot für Fahrzeuge aller Art" und dem Zusatz "Privatweg" versehen. Wenn ich @Sun on Tour's Ausführungen im anderen Thread richtig verstanden habe, ist dieses Schild für Biker gegenstandslos? Keine Gründe zwecks Naturschutz angeführt, keine allgemeine Einschränkung in Form von Absperrband oder Schranke und Radfahren wird dem Betreten gleichgesetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (7. Januar 2015)

Bei dem Schild handelt es sich vom Anschein her um ein Verkehrszeichen. Deshalb würden sich bereits hier alle weiteren Überlegungen zum BayNatSchG erübrigen und man dürfte sich Gedanken über § 45 StVO machen.

_*Art. 28 Abs. 4 BayNatSchG*_
_Die Vorschriften des Straßen- und Wegerechts und des Straßenverkehrsrechts bleiben unberührt._

Soweit bin ich im anderen Thread noch nicht gekommen.

Hier im Forum findet man dazu bereits einige Beiträge, die sich mit Verkehrszeichen beschäftigen z. B.:
was tun bei zeichen 254?
Verbotszeichen aus der StVO im Wald?
Wegsperrung an der Staffelalm

Da bei dem Schild wohl nicht so ohne Weiteres erkennbar ist, ob es nicht privat aufgehängt wurde, könnte man mal bei der zuständigen örtlichen Straßenverkehrsbehörde, also der Gemeinde nachfragen, ob das Schild von ihr ist. Es spricht einiges dafür, dass die Gemeinde in einer solchen Situation kein Verkehrszeichen für einen Privatweg aufhängen würde, weil die Voraussetzungen hierfür eher nicht vorliegen. Falls das Schild nicht von der Gemeinde stammt, sollte sie ohnehin dafür sorgen, dass es weg kommt. Falls es von der Gemeinde ist oder sie meint, sie könne das Schild nicht entfernen (lassen), kann man sich an die Untere Straßenverkehrsbehörde, dem Landratsamt, als Fachaufsichtsbehörde wenden.

Falls es nicht von der Gemeinde stammt und es privat aufgestellt wurde, wäre es unbeachtlich, da es sich dann nicht um einen Verwaltungsakt handeln würde. Diese Entscheidung kann man aber i. d. R. nicht selbst treffen, da man es den Schildern oftmals nicht ansieht. Da insbesondere unbeachtliche Schilder in der Natur großes Konfliktpotential bergen, sollte man sich in diesem Fall dann an die Untere Naturschutzbehörde am Landratsamt wenden und die Entfernen des Schildes gemäß Art. 34 Abs. 3 BayNatSchG anregen.

Die kreisfreie Stadt Fürth ist sowohl Örtliche als auch Untere Straßenverkehrsbehörde und unterliegt der Fachaufsicht der Regierung von Mittelfranken in Ansbach. Zudem findet sich auch die Untere Naturschutzbehörde bei der Stadt Fürth.

Die DIMB beschäftigt sich aber auch außerhalb des Forums sehr gewissenhaft mit diesem Thema. Wenn es nicht eilt und es auch sonst noch keine aktuellen Probleme gibt, würde ich mit Aktivitäten noch etwas warten. Ansonsten können wir uns gerne austauschen.

Neben der DIMB hat sich aber auch schon der ADFC Kreisverband Landsberg erfolgreich mit rechtswidriger - allerdings auch beachtlicher - Beschilderung beschäftigt:
2010-2 Schwaben - ADFC Bayern


----------



## pndrev (7. Januar 2015)

Danke für deine Ausführungen. Der Wald scheint zu Erlangen zu gehören, ich wende mich mal an die Straßenverkehrsbehörde dort.

Es eilt eigentlich nicht, aber für die 200m Forstweg in einem ansonsten ziemlich uninteressanten Wäldchen braucht's glaub nicht die DIMB, oder? Außerdem interessiert mich, wie die Behörde auf Anfragen von Privatpersonen reagiert.


----------



## Rajesh (7. Januar 2015)

> Auf allen Forstwegen können aus Gründen der Rücksichtnahme auf die Allgemeinheit,
> wegen des Ausbauzustandes oder zur Verhütung von außerordentlichen Schäden auf Antrag der Waldbesitzer Verkehrsbeschränkungen von der Gemeinde verfügt werden. Für
> die Aussperrung des allgemeinen Fahrverkehrs kommt in erster Linie das *Zeichen 260* mit
> Zusatzschild Z 1026-37 der StVO infrage.


http://www.bjv-bad-staffelstein.de/Bayerisches-und-Bundeswaldgesetz-et-al.pdf
Leider herrscht in vielen Waldgebieten immernoch das Zeichen 250 vor.

Zeichen 250:





Zeichen 260:




Es gab auch mal eine Broschüre vom bayr. Forstministerium, in der die Waldbesitzer aufgefordert wurden, die Zeichen 250 durch das Zeichen 260 zu ersetzen, um der Gesetzeslage Rechnung zu tragen.
Leider ist das PDF nicht mehr online (oder ich finde es nicht mehr)


----------



## Sun on Tour (7. September 2020)

Diese Woche im Merkur:
*„Ich darf das, ich komme aus München“*

Dass das besondere Menschen sind, hat auch schon der liebe Gott erkannt: "Aha, ein Münchner!"


----------



## dopero (9. September 2020)

Die Corona Durchseuchung in gewissen Ämtern scheint wesentlich schlimmer zu sein, als die Zahlen bis jetzt vermuten lassen:


> Das Landratsamt ... Das Gesetz sieht zwar das Betretungsrecht von Waldgrundstücken für die Allgemeinheit vor, allerdings dürfen Grundbesitzer mit ihrem Eigentum verfahren, wie es ihnen beliebt. Wege zu beseitigen ist ihnen erlaubt und das Versperren von Trails und Pfaden mit Bäumen ist gesetzlich gedeckt





> Auch das Befahren von „ungeeigneten Privatwegen“ ist verboten. Die Bewertung, welche Wege für Radfahrer ungeeignet sind, liege beim Grundstückseigentümer, so die Informationen aus dem Landratsamt.




Quelle:








						Ein Förster versperrt Mountainbikern Wege im Deuringer Forst
					

Mountainbiken ist seit Jahren ein Streitthema im Deuringer Forst. Dort hat die Forstverwaltung jetzt zu drastischen Mitteln gegriffen, was nicht nur Radler stört.




					www.augsburger-allgemeine.de


----------



## franzam (9. September 2020)

Abgesehn von den (fragwürdigen) Maßnahmen im og. Artikel -wenn der Weg kein öffentlicher ist, darf in einem gewissen Rahmen der Eigentümer / Besitzer durchaus machen, was er will. Z.B. eine Blumenwiese ansäen, oder eine Gemüsebeet anlegen, oder aufforsten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (9. September 2020)

Solange der Weg sich nicht auf einem abgesperrten Gelände (Zaun, Tor, ...) befindet, ist er öffentlich.
Und auch als Besitzer darfst Du Deinen Wald nicht einfach in etwas anderes (Feld, Wiese) umwandeln.


----------



## franzam (9. September 2020)

dopero schrieb:


> Solange der Weg sich nicht auf einem abgesperrten Gelände (Zaun, Tor, ...) befindet, ist er öffentlich.
> Und auch als Besitzer darfst Du Deinen Wald nicht einfach in etwas anderes (Feld, Wiese) umwandeln.


Du darfst aber durchaus eine Privatweg im eigenen Wald aufforsten. Und wenn ein Weg ohne öffentliche Widmung (und auch sonst keine Rechte eingetragen sind), über eine Wiese / Acker geht,  kann der Bauer ihn durchaus auch anpflanzen oder z.B. Mais säen.


----------



## dopero (9. September 2020)

@ Sun on Tour
Mich würde interessieren, wie die Beseitigung von seit Jahrzehnten durch Erholungssuchende genutzten Wegen mit dem Waldgesetz in Einklang zu bringen ist.


> BayWaldG
> Art. 1  Gesetzeszweck
> ...
> 5. die Erholung der Bevölkerung im Wald zu ermöglichen und die Erholungsmöglichkeit zu verbessern,


----------



## Sun on Tour (9. September 2020)

Diese Wege sind i.d.R. tatsächlich öffentliche Wege. 
Für die Beseitigung wäre korrekter Weise ein behördliches Verfahren vorgesehen, bei dem natürlich besonders auch die Belange des Eigentümers zu berücksichtigen sind.


----------



## scratch_a (9. September 2020)

"Auch das Befahren von „ungeeigneten Privatwegen“ ist verboten. *Die Bewertung, welche Wege für Radfahrer ungeeignet sind, liege beim Grundstückseigentümer*, so die Informationen aus dem Landratsamt. Außerdem ist das Befahren verboten, wenn es zur Zerstörung der Oberfläche führt. Waldbesitzer müssen keine Schäden hinnehmen. Beispiele für *Wege, die zum Radfahren geeignet sind*,* sind* den Informationen des Landratsamt zufolge *„Forst- und Wirtschaftswege“, allerdings keine Pfade.*"

Täusche ich mich oder widerspricht das der aktuellen Rechtsprechung @Sun on Tour ?

Ab wann spricht man von einer "Zerstörung der Oberfläche"? Spuren kann ich auch zu Fuß hinterlassen. Aber selbst mit Rad viel befahrene Wege wachsen relativ schnell zu, wenn sie nicht mehr genutzt werden (können), ist dann trotzdem die Oberfläche zerstört worden? 
Schließlich wird ja schon lange von diversen Seiten versucht, uns den Schuh der Zerstörung anzuziehen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (9. September 2020)

Da wird wird eine Rechtslage dargestellt, die sich manche wünschen.

Zu Radspuren gibt sogar das Mountainbike-Handbuch aus Baden-Württemberg (Stand 14. August 2019) recht aktuelle Erkenntnisse preis, die allerdings nur bestätigen was seit spätestens Ende der 90er Jahre schon Stand der Wissenschaft ist:

„Beim Vergleich der Auswirkungen und Beeinflussungen durch verschiedene Naturnutzer wird festgestellt, dass die Zerstörung von Wegen nicht von deren spezifischem Gebrauch durch Fußgänger oder Mountainbiker, sondern viel mehr von generellen geomorphologischen Prozessen abhängt, (…).  Insgesamt verursacht das Mountainbiken kaum spezifische Schäden und ist in seinen Auswirkungen auf Wege und Boden in etwa mit den Auswirkungen durch Fußgänger zu vergleichen.“  

Dass manche eine schlechte Fahrtechnik haben, ist nicht entscheidungsrelevant.


----------



## wastis (15. September 2020)

Pintie schrieb:


> Es gibt davon in der Gegend sehr sehr viele.
> 
> von Tölz nach süden auf beiden Seiten der Isar. durch die Jachenau bis zu Walchensee. am Silvenstein....
> 
> ...



Ich denke mal die Gemeinden Geißach, Lenggries und Jachenau. Die decken schon ein großes Gebiet ab.


----------



## Sandheide (21. Februar 2021)

Hat so ein "Schild" irgendeine Aussagekraft (also rechtlich gesehen)? Oder kann man das getrost als ortsunkundiger ignorieren?


----------



## dopero (21. Februar 2021)

Welches Schild?
;-)


----------



## Sun on Tour (24. Februar 2021)

Sandheide schrieb:


> Hat so ein "Schild" irgendeine Aussagekraft (also rechtlich gesehen)?


Die Aussage eines solchen Schildes ist eher Gesprächsbedarf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (10. April 2021)

sebhunter schrieb:


> Für mich sieht das daneben auch so aus als würde man da wieder ein weiteres bürokratisches Monster schaffen, Zuständigkeiten und Haftungen hin und her schieben, die es eigentlich nicht braucht, am Ende freut sich da aber bestimmt die Versicherungskammer, und dann muss man bestimmt ja auch eine weitere Behörde aufbauen, und Berater für Schulungen beauftragen....👍
> 
> Warum lässt man nicht einfach alles wie's ist, und kümmert sich mal darum, daß die Leut auf den bestehenden Wegen bleiben und sich ordentlich benehmen...wär vielleicht einfacher?



Ich lagere die Diskussion aus dem eigentlichen Thema mal aus, weil es hier ja besser aufgehoben ist.

Aber gerade das finde ich irgendwie bemerkenswert. Es wird viel mehr Wert darauf gelegt, möglichst viel Bürokratie zu haben und viel Geld ausgeben zu können. 
Wenn man sich die ganzen Medienberichte mal ansieht, egal ob am TV oder in der Zeitung, so fällt doch immer wieder auf, dass sie größtenteils sehr einseitig sind und auch nicht die Wirklichkeit widerspiegeln.

Warum wird in den Beiträgen nie erwähnt, wie viel Waldbesitzer wirklich verklagt werden und auch noch Schuld bekommen für diese illegalen Trails? Es wird immer nur gesagt, die Haftung ist ein großes Problem.
Warum werden kaum die ganzen Tourenfahrer erwähnt, die ja letztendlich den Hauptteil der Radler von uns ausmachen? Die allermeisten bauen selber nicht, benehmen sich rücksichtsvoll und achten auch auf die Natur. Es wird von uns ein klischeehaftes Bild erzeugt und so dermaßen in den Medien präsentiert, dass es inzwischen fast alle glauben. Als hätten gewisse Leute sonst keine Arbeit, als wäre das alles eine groß angelegte ABM.

Vielleicht hat ja mal ein "Filmstudent" Bock, in Verbindung mit der DIMB und dem DAV eine ausführliche Doku zu drehen, in dem sämtliche Aspekte neutral beleuchtet werden?


----------



## Deleted 124581 (10. April 2021)




----------



## Felger (11. April 2021)

sinus alba schrieb:


>


sprach er und geht mit seinem Hund in dem "sensiblen" Gebiet der Wildkatze   
und wieder das Thema Haftung... aber wie im Anschluss dargestellt - Organisieren und sichtbar ansprechbar sein und gemeinsam nach Lösungen suchen wird es sein. Das Thema mit der Haftpflicht über einen Verein finde ich aber immer noch nicht optimal. In Freiburg geht es ja auch ohne, oder bin ich hier falsch?


----------



## Black-Under (12. April 2021)

sinus alba schrieb:


>


Wo bekomme ich die Karte mit den Trails? Beim Förster?

Ansonsten ein Förster und Jäger spielt sich wieder als Naturschützer auf. Wie meinte mal ein ehrlicher Förster zu mir: "Der Förster ist der Bauer des Waldes, er säht und erntet" oder "Wenn ein Jäger meint er wäre ein Tierschützer, ist das so als wenn ein Schlachter meint er wäre Tierfreund"


----------



## robzo (18. April 2021)

Das Bayerische Staatsministerium für Umwelt und Verbraucherschutz hat eine sehr polarisierende Kampagne gestartet, um ein naturverträgliches Miteinander von Mensch und Tier/Pflanzen zu fördern.
Natürlich werden da per Foto und Aussagen die Mountainbiker gleich wieder heftig diffamiert und als Rowdys und Naturzerstörer dargestellt (Wanderer und Kletterer bekommen auch ihr Fett weg).
Trotz heftigem Shitstorm auf facebook gab es bislang eine dürftige Entschuldigung, die aber nicht die Aussagen und Fotos betraf, sondern die Tatsache, dass die Leute nicht verstehen, was gemeint war. Die Kampagne wurde nicht gestoppt, die Fotos nicht zurückgezogen.



			https://m.facebook.com/lebensministerium/photos/a.167235803340392/4167285326668733/?type=3&ref=m_notif&notif_t=feed_threaded_same_level_comment_reply
		


Hier die Kampagne






						AUSGEWILDERT - Naturverträglich aktiv!
					

Ausgewildert - Naturverträglich aktiv




					www.ausgewildert.bayern.de
				




Keine Ahnung, ob diese Links funktionieren

fb://photo/4167285326668733?set=a.167235803340392&sfnsn=scwspmo






						Zum Anzeigen anmelden oder registrieren
					

Sieh dir auf Facebook Beiträge, Fotos und vieles mehr an.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## AnAx (18. April 2021)

robzo schrieb:


> Das Bayerische Staatsministerium für Umwelt und Verbraucherschutz hat eine sehr polarisierende Kampagne gestartet, um ein naturverträgliches Miteinander von Mensch und Tier/Pflanzen zu fördern.
> Natürlich werden da per Foto und Aussagen die Mountainbiker gleich wieder heftig diffamiert und als Rowdys und Naturzerstörer dargestellt (Wanderer und Kletterer bekommen auch ihr Fett weg).
> Trotz heftigem Shitstorm auf facebook gab es bislang eine dürftige Entschuldigung, die aber nicht die Aussagen und Fotos betraf, sondern die Tatsache, dass die Leute nicht verstehen, was gemeint war. Die Kampagne wurde nicht gestoppt, die Fotos nicht zurückgezogen.
> 
> ...



Jeden Tag 25 Fußballfelder Flächenfraß allein in Bayern, aber Freizeitaktivitäten sind DER Stress für Tiere & Pflanzen...so lächerlich


----------



## Sun on Tour (18. April 2021)

Es sind nicht nur die Radfahrer selbst, die das Verhalten des Bayerischen Umweltministeriums "seltsam" finden:
Kommentar des Bayerischen Walds (Tourismus) zur Kampagne des Ministeriums. Ziemlich eindeutige Worte...... https://www.facebook.com/BayerischerWald/posts/10159594340577164


----------



## robzo (18. April 2021)

AnAx schrieb:


> Jeden Tag 25 Fußballfelder Flächenfraß allein in Bayern, aber Freizeitaktivitäten sind DER Stress für Tiere & Pflanzen...so lächerlich


Der facebook-Post hat schon fast 600 Kommentare. Mehr oder weniger alle entrüstet. Also ein richtiger Shitstorm. Die lächerliche Entschuldigung im Folgepost kommt auch nicht an.
Jetzt wäre es schön, wenn seriöse Medien, wie die Süddeutsche Zeitung das Thema aufnehmen und Druck aufbauen, um evtl. die Beendigung der Kampagne zu erreichen.
Vom Niveau her ist die Darstellung der Freizeitsportler ähnlich stigmatisierend und diffamierend, wie eine AfD-Aussage über Ausländer...
Und das von einem Ministerium.


----------



## Stefan9373 (21. April 2021)

Ich habe mich wegen dem Artikel mal beim BR gemeldet.
Von der Redakteurin wollte ich wissen wie Sie zu der einschätzung die Sie beschreibt kommt.
Eine Ihrer Quellen ist das


			https://baumzeitung.de/fileadmin/user_upload/Baumrecht_Hilsberg_bmz_5_2020.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (21. April 2021)

Sehr einseitige Quelle 🤔🙄


----------



## Sun on Tour (21. April 2021)

...  zumindest sehr viel Konjunktiv.


----------



## dertutnix (21. April 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> ...  zumindest sehr viel Konjunktiv.


was erwartest du von einem Juristen?


----------



## dopero (21. April 2021)

Aus der BR Quelle:


> Bei der Mountainbike-Strecke handelt es sich der Sache nach um eine sogenannte Erholungseinrichtung.


Hier wird aber schon eine grundlegende Feststellungen getroffen. Wenn auch komplett ohne Begründung und Fundstelle. Als Jurist in dieser Position braucht man das vermutlich nicht...

Müsste wegen dieser Aussage nicht jeder Weg, welcher von Erholungsuchenden benutzt wird und an dem irgend jemand einmal Hand abgelegt hat, auch als Erholungseinrichtung gelten? Warum gibt es dann da kein angebliches Haftungsproblem“?

P.S.
Bei dem in der Quelle gezeigten Verbotsschild muss ich mich wiederholen


dopero schrieb:


> Welches Schild?
> ;-)


----------



## Sun on Tour (21. April 2021)

Die Aussagen von Herrn Hilsberg tragen jedenfalls weder zu Rechtssicherheit noch zur Befriedung von Konfliktpotentialen bei.

Zum Betretungsrecht ohne Konjunktiv:





						Rechtslage in Bayern
					

Die am Taubenberg ... „illegal errichteten Trails“ erfüllen nicht die Voraussetzungen für einen geeigneten Weg, erläutert die Behörde – schon deshalb nicht, weil die Nutzung zu Schäden an Natur und Eigentum führe. ... Geeignete Wege stellen am Taubenberg nach Auffassung des Landratsamts...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Zur Haftung in kurz mit Konjunktiv:


Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Nur ganz kurz zur Haftungsfrage:
> Wenn die Haftung für gebaute Strecken ein wichtiges Thema wäre, wären sämtliche Bikeparks in Deutschland bereits wegen der Versicherungsprämien pleite. Die Haftungsfrage kann man natürlich immer anführen... das zieht immer... wie man sieht.
> 
> Selbst wenn man von rechtlichen Dingen überhaupt keine Ahnung hat, so liest man doch ab und an, dass es einen auf diversen Strecken so zerlegt, dass es eine Nachricht wert ist. Eine viel größere Nachricht würde sich aber verbreiten - und dafür würden die Eigentümerverbände schon sorgen, wenn der Grundstückseigentümer dafür tatsächlich haften müsste.



Btw.: Im Gegensatz zu Herrn Hilsberg kennt die Justiz den Begriff der Eigenverantwortung.


----------



## dopero (23. April 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Btw.: Im Gegensatz zu Herrn Hilsberg kennt die Justiz den Begriff der Eigenverantwortung.


Aber leider verbreitet dieser Herr höchstwahrscheinlich seine Meinung im Rahmen der am Ende der Quell genannten Lehrtätigkeit auch noch weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (23. April 2021)

Das ist ganz sicher so.
Jetzt stelle man sich noch runde Tische vor, wo die Waldbesitzer und die Forstverwaltung hinsichtlich der Haftung "entsprechend informiert" sind ...

Btw.: In der freien Natur und im Wald ist es den Grundeigentümern verwehrt, ihren Verkehrssicherungspflichten durch Sperrungen nachzukommen. Im Gegenzug gilt die Eigenverantwortung und die Erholungsnutzung auf eigene Gefahr.


----------



## franzam (10. Mai 2021)

Jetzt geht es mit den Sperrungen auch im Steinwald an. 









						Bei Pfaben nur zu Fuß auf waldhistorischem Pfad
					

Spaziergänge, Wanderer und Mountainbiker sind gleichermaßen im Steinwald unterwegs. Kein Wunder, dass es dabei zu gefährlichen Situationen auf den Wegen kommt. Die Staatsforsten sperren nun bei Pfaben bestimmte Passagen für Fahrräder.




					www.onetz.de
				




Unabhängig von der Zulässigkeit, kann ich es aber tw. verstehen. Die Deppendichte hat dort wirklich dank Corona und E zugenommen. Das wird sicher erst der Anfang sein.  Ist wie im Fgb. da wird es so wies momentan überall zugeht auch nicht lange dauern


----------



## SebDuderino (10. Mai 2021)

"Im Zuge eines Besucherlenkungskonzeptes, das derzeit in Arbeit ist, sollen mittelfristig abwechslungsreiche Routen für Wanderer, Schneeschuhgeher und auch für Mountainbiker entstehen, und zwar in der gesamten Region Fichtelgebirge und Steinwald. Attraktive Trails - auch mit anspruchsvollen Passagen - sollten dort verlaufen, wo dies aus forstlicher und naturschutzfachlicher Sicht unbedenklich ist und keine Spaziergänge und Wanderer gefährdet werden"

Klingt doch super


----------



## dopero (10. Mai 2021)

Es würde dann gut klingen, wenn bereits ein fertiges Lenkungskonzept vorliegt.
So muss man davon ausgehen, dass die Radfahrer als erledigt abgehakt werden und sie im Konzept nicht berücksichtigt werden.

P.S.
Mal wieder eine ganz tolle bedruckte Tafel, die angeblich irgend ein Verbot begründen sollen.


----------



## scratch_a (10. Mai 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> Jetzt geht es mit den Sperrungen auch im Steinwald an.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Zu tatsächlichen Unfällen sei es bisher zwar noch nicht gekommen, jedoch musste der Forstbetrieb Waldsassen nun tätig werden. Radfahren im Wald soll nur auf solchen Wegen erlaubt sein, die sich hierfür eignen, so dass es möglichst zu keinen Konflikten kommt."

Allein diese zwei Sätze muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. Und dann noch das Schild 

Warum schränkt man da eigentlich immer die Radfahrer ein und es kommt keiner auf die Idee, die Wanderer auszusperren? Schließlich könnte man es ja auch so sehen, dass die vielen Wanderer das "Problem" sind und nicht die paar Radfahrer. Müssten ja auch die Naturschützer so sehen. 

@SebDuderino : Richtig, klingt super. Aber erstens gibt es bisher ja anscheinend keine derartigen Angebote (mit Verboten ist man da viel schneller) und zweitens kann dies nur ein *zusätzliches* Angebot sein. Ansonsten sind solche "attraktiven Trails" meines Erachtens zum Scheitern verurteilt, weil sich die wenigsten Radfahrer nur auf paar wenigen bestimmten Wege einschränken lassen werden. Und ein eigenes Streckennetz für jede Art der Erholung kann man weder erbauen, finanzieren, unterhalten, noch ist es in den meisten Regionen überhaupt nötig.


----------



## franzam (10. Mai 2021)

Es heißt halt dem Fußvolk gebührt der Vorrang....


Ansonsten klingt es so, wie wenn man auf einem Autobahnteilstück 80 kmh Schilder aufstellt, weil gerade da vll. was passieren könnte.

Ansonsten haben wir das Problem, dass es keine Möglichkeit gibt die A...löcher auszusieben. Da wirklich wenige bergrunter auf diesem Weg auf ihren Flow verzichten wollen,  wäre ein Kompromiss für mich eine zeitliche Sperrung für Biker. Z.B Samstag Nachmittag und Sonntag von 11 -18:00 Uhr.


----------



## scratch_a (10. Mai 2021)

Ja klar, ist natürlich richtig und von mir auch nicht soo ernst gemeint, was die Sperrung für Wanderer anbelangt. Aber mich regt das ganze inzwischen ziemlich auf, was da vom Staat her betrieben wird.

Ich befürchte, dass man Idioten auch nicht mit Verboten oder zeitlichen Beschränkungen beikommt. Und deren Zahl nimmt gefühlt in der ganzen Gesellschaft stark zu.


----------



## franzam (10. Mai 2021)

Aber irgendwas muss man sich einfallen lassen, damit nicht wegen ein paar Deppen alle darunter leiden müssen. Aber was


----------



## Sun on Tour (10. Mai 2021)

Noch einmal Werbung in eigener Sache für eine vernünftige Beschilderung, die sowohl *den Mountainbiker daran erinnert, wie er sich zu verhalten hat und die Wanderer wissen lässt, dass sie mit Mountainbikern zu rechnen haben.* Dazu gibt das Schild die nach wie vor geltende Rechtslage in Bayern wieder. Es könnte tatsächlich so einfach sein...                                                                           





Das würde dem Forstbetrieb besser zu Gesicht stehen als unbeachtliche Schilder an Bäume zu schrauben.



> ciao heiko schrieb:
> Schreibe an [email protected] Mein Kollege hat die Vorlagen und Empfehlungen für das Schildermaterial.


----------



## littledevil (10. Mai 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> Jetzt geht es mit den Sperrungen auch im Steinwald an.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das habe ich grad auch gelesen, Frage ist wie man da jetzt sinnvoll vorgeht, am Ende ist die Sperrung ja nicht rechtmäßig, aber einfach weiter fahren verbessert das wahrscheinlich nicht und ignorieren genauso wenig.
Bis da ein Konzept entsteht werden erstmal einige Jahre vergehen, das wird also auch nicht die kurzfristige Lösung sein.

Ich fahr da zwar nur unter der Woche, am besten vormittags und bei schlechtem Wetter, aber des is doch jetzt auch a Schmarrn so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (11. Mai 2021)

Für mich ist das Grundproblem, dass hier staatliche Stellen nicht verstehen das ihr Handeln erst dazu führt massiv Unfrieden zwischen den Erholungsuchenden zu schaffen. Das dabei sogar ein durch die bay. Verfassung garantiertes Recht einschränkt wird, ohne eine Prüfung der Verhältnismäßigkeit der Mittel durchzuführen, ist nicht nur eine Frechheit, sondern sorgt auch für mangelnde Akzeptanz der Maßnahmen.
Und gerade mit der bay. Verfassung im Hintergrund gibt es keine Rechtsgrundlage dafür 95% der sich korrekt Verhaltenden wegen 5% Deppen auszusperren. Im konkreten Fall ja sogar ohne das es zu konkreten Vorfällen gekommen ist.


----------



## dopero (11. Mai 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> Aber irgendwas muss man sich einfallen lassen, damit nicht wegen ein paar Deppen alle darunter leiden müssen. Aber was


Wenn staatliche Stellen der Meinung sind es gäbe da mit Einzelnen ein Problem, dann hat man eben gegen diese Einzelnen vorzugehen.
Aber das macht halt deutlich mehr Arbeit. Und die Gefahr das einem die ganze Argumentation um die Ohren fliegt, wenn der erste Ertappte vor Gericht geht, ist halt auch sehr viel höher.


----------



## mw.dd (11. Mai 2021)

SebDuderino schrieb:


> wo dies aus forstlicher und naturschutzfachlicher Sicht unbedenklich ist und keine Spaziergänge und Wanderer gefährdet werden


Also im Nirgendwo.


----------



## littledevil (11. Mai 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Wenn staatliche Stellen der Meinung sind es gäbe da mit Einzelnen ein Problem, dann hat man eben gegen diese Einzelnen vorzugehen.
> Aber das macht halt deutlich mehr Arbeit. Und die Gefahr das einem die ganze Argumentation um die Ohren fliegt, wenn der erste Ertappte vor Gericht geht, ist halt auch sehr viel höher.


Schon seltsam, ein Straße wird ja auch nicht gesperrt wenn ein paar zu schnell fahren.

Frage ist da jetzt, muss ich hier erst ein Bußgeld bekommen um dann gegen diese Maßnahmen aktiv werden zu können?


----------



## bastl-axel (11. Mai 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Noch einmal Werbung in eigener Sache für eine vernünftige Beschilderung, die sowohl *den Mountainbiker daran erinnert, wie er sich zu verhalten hat und die Wanderer wissen lässt, dass sie mit Mountainbikern zu rechnen haben.* Dazu gibt das Schild die nach wie vor geltende Rechtslage in Bayern wieder. Es könnte tatsächlich so einfach sein...


Dass man als MTBer überhaupt so ein Schild braucht. Was da drauf steht, sollte doch selbstverständlich sein, aber für viele ist es das leider nicht und daher ist dieses Schild sinnlos, weil die, für die es steht, dieses Schild gar nicht beachten und die "anständigen" MTBer brauchen es nicht.


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. Mai 2021)

Die Berichte in den Medien schüren die Konflikte. Wurde am Wochenende belehrt dass das ein Wanderweg sei auf dem ich fahre. Für aussenstehende gibt's jetzt quasi auch die 2m-Regel in Bayern.


----------



## skink (11. Mai 2021)

Also der Freizeitdruck steigt auch in unserem Fahrgebiet deutlich - viel zu viele Wanderer/Spaziergänger - letztens kamen uns auf einer Abfahrt 2 Familien mit kleinen Kids zu Fuß entgegengestiefelt. Wir angehalten und gerufen "kein Streß, wir warten". Daraufhin alle den Weg verlassen und zurückgerufen "los kommt, wir wollen was sehen!"  So geht es doch auch!


----------



## Axalp (11. Mai 2021)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Dass man als MTBer überhaupt so ein Schild braucht. Was da drauf steht, sollte doch selbstverständlich sein, aber für viele ist es das leider nicht und daher ist dieses Schild sinnlos, weil die, für die es steht, dieses Schild gar nicht beachten und die "anständigen" MTBer brauchen es nicht.


Sorry, aber dann könnte ich auch argumentieren: Als anständiger Autofahrer brauche ich die Schilder aus der StVO nicht. 

Natürlich kann durch das Schild das Fehlverhalten Einzelner nicht unterbunden werden, aber bei vielen anderen trotzdem Bewusstsein für ein friedliches und respektvolles Miteinander schaffen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (11. Mai 2021)

Dazu mal etwas aus dem Epizentrum der Alpwirtschaft direkt von der Landrätin des Landkreises Oberallgäu, an dem die tatsächlich zuständigen unteren Behörden ansässig sind:


Stucka schrieb:


> Sehr interessantes und positives Statement der Landrätin heute im Allgäuer Anzeigeblatt! Frage: Da wäre noch der Konflikt zwischen Mountainbikern und Wanderern. Wie wollen Sie den lösen?
> 
> Antwort: Gibt es da wirklich ein großes Problem? Die Mehrheit der Radler und Wanderer kommt gut miteinander aus, weil es auch schon Regeln gibt, an die sich die meisten Radler halten. Ich halte es für schwierig, wegen einiger, weniger Personen, die sich nicht an die Regeln halten, alles zu verbieten. Wir müssen ein adäquates Angebot schaffen, aber dürfen nicht alles reglementieren oder kategorisch verbieten.





Stucka schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1266428


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (11. Mai 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Dazu mal etwas aus dem Epizentrum der Alpwirtschaft direkt von der Landrätin des Landkreises Oberallgäu, an dem die tatsächlich zuständigen unteren Behörden ansässig sind:


Vielleicht sollt man bei uns auch den Landrat direkt mit einbinden. Er ist schließlich sehr bürgernah...
Allerdings scheint es im Steinwald eher den Staatsforst zu stören


----------



## neo-bahamuth (11. Mai 2021)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Die Berichte in den Medien schüren die Konflikte. Wurde am Wochenende belehrt dass das ein Wanderweg sei auf dem ich fahre. Für aussenstehende gibt's jetzt quasi auch die 2m-Regel in Bayern.


Ach ich wurde kürzlich am Heimweg von der Arbeit von einer 6er Gruppe Frau + Hund (die natürlich als Hunde-Mensch-Knödel den kompletten Weg blockierten), dass der 3m breite Weg direkt am Lech, auf dem wir uns befanden, ein Fußweg sei.

Blöd nur, dass es sich dabei um ein Teilstück des Fernradweges Via-Claudia-Augusta handelte, auch üppigst so beschildert.

Aber mit so Leuten versuche ich nichtmal zu diskutieren, da fahre ich einfach weiter. Ob die das allen paar hundert Radfahrern sagen, die da täglich durchkommen?


----------



## bastl-axel (11. Mai 2021)

Axalp schrieb:


> Sorry, aber dann könnte ich auch argumentieren: Als anständiger Autofahrer brauche ich die Schilder aus der StVO nicht..


Was auf dem Schild steht, entspricht ja wohl eher § 1 der StVO und das steht auch auf keinem Schild. Das hat aber doch nix mit Vorfahrtsregeln, Einbahnstraßen und sonstigem zu tun.


----------



## Sun on Tour (11. Mai 2021)

Wenn es nach Recht, Gesetz und der Natur- und Sozialwissenschaft ginge bräuchte es im Bezug auf das Mountainbiken vieles nicht.

Das "Gemeinsam Natur Erleben"-Schild tut, meine ich, niemandem weh und ist viel sympatischer als ein rechtswidriges, unwirksames und lediglich konfliktträchtiges anderes Schild an selber Stelle.


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. Mai 2021)

Wir brauchen mehr bewaffnete Naturschützer, um gegen die schwerkriminellen Mountainbiker vorzugehen:


----------



## bastl-axel (11. Mai 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> ..Das "Gemeinsam Natur Erleben"-Schild tut, meine ich, niemandem weh und ist viel sympatischer als ein rechtswidriges, unwirksames und lediglich konfliktträchtiges anderes Schild an selber Stelle.


Ich empfinde beide Schilder für sinnlos. Die eine brauchen sie nicht und die anderen ignorieren beide.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (11. Mai 2021)

nochmal bzgl Pfaben








						Bei Pfaben nur zu Fuß auf waldhistorischem Pfad
					

Spaziergänge, Wanderer und Mountainbiker sind gleichermaßen im Steinwald unterwegs. Kein Wunder, dass es dabei zu gefährlichen Situationen auf den Wegen kommt. Die Staatsforsten sperren nun bei Pfaben bestimmte Passagen für Fahrräder.




					www.onetz.de
				






franzam schrieb:


> Es heißt halt dem Fußvolk gebührt der Vorrang....
> 
> 
> Ansonsten klingt es so, wie wenn man auf einem Autobahnteilstück 80 kmh Schilder aufstellt, weil gerade da vll. was passieren könnte.
> ...


das trifft hald auch nicht das ganze Jahr zu, dass das notwendig wäre. Eher in den wärmeren Monaten bei schönen Wetter an Tagen wo viele frei haben. Ich fahre den Weg bei schönem Wetter an Sonn- und Feiertagen deshalb selbst nicht gerne, da einfach zu viel los ist. Mich nerven die Wanderer bzw es kommt einfach kein Flow auf. Und ich nerve die Wanderer, weil diese meistens Platz machen, Kinder und Hunde auf die Seite ziehen usw... Auch wenn die Begegnungen nett sind und man sich grüßt und jeder zuvorkommend ist nimmt man sich doch irgendwie gegenseitig den Spaß am eigentlichen.

Also falls da wirklich ehrlich parallel ein adäquater Ersatz gesucht werden würde wäre das schon was. Besucherlenkung durch Angebot ist ja auch nix schlimmes. Wird aber (so meine Vermutung) nur nicht passieren. Die haben ja nicht einmal Ahnung was ein MTB der den Weg aktuell fährt daran gut findet, bzw halten den Weg ja für ungeeignet zum "Radfahren". Und die Behauptung, man habe mit allen beteiligten gesprochen kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen. Jemand der sich dort vor Ort engagiert soll jetzt zustimmen und darauf bewusst verzichten weil ein paar die den gleichen Sport ausüben sich daneben benehmen - no way...




skink schrieb:


> Also der Freizeitdruck steigt auch in unserem Fahrgebiet deutlich - viel zu viele Wanderer/Spaziergänger - letztens kamen uns auf einer Abfahrt 2 Familien mit kleinen Kids zu Fuß entgegengestiefelt. Wir angehalten und gerufen "kein Streß, wir warten". Daraufhin alle den Weg verlassen und zurückgerufen "los kommt, wir wollen was sehen!"  So geht es doch auch!



So kenn ich das auch - aber wenn es alle 30 Sekunden ist... und so oft trifft man in Pfaben Sonntagnachmittag auf dem Teilstück mindestens jemanden.

Ansonsten hatte ich im Fichtelgebirge erst einmal ein Belehrung, dass ich hier nicht fahren dürfte - das war aber kein Einheimischer sondern Urlauber


----------



## leFafnir (11. Mai 2021)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Die Berichte in den Medien schüren die Konflikte. Wurde am Wochenende belehrt dass das ein Wanderweg sei auf dem ich fahre. Für aussenstehende gibt's jetzt quasi auch die 2m-Regel in Bayern.


Wurde am Wochenende auch vom so einem Dude versucht belehrt zu werden.
Wir müssen auf der Forststraße fahren?! Mit einem freundlichen passt scho weitergefahren.


----------



## franzam (11. Mai 2021)

leFafnir schrieb:


> Wurde am Wochenende auch vom so einem Dude versucht belehrt zu werden.
> Wir müssen auf der Forststraße fahren?! Mit einem freundlichen passt scho weitergefahren.


Gerade bei solch Gescheiten wären Schilder wie _Share the Trail _der Tiroler oder _Gemeinsam Natur erleben_ der DIMB eine gute Möglichkeit ihnen etwas Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen.


----------



## franzam (12. Mai 2021)

Es gibt vll. noch etwas Hoffnung. Immerhin bietet der Naturpark-Steinwald auch  MTB-Touren an:









						Mountainbike-Tour durch den Steinwald
					

Ausgehend von der Kapelle Maria Frieden Fuchsmühl geht es auf breiten Wegen bergauf in Richtung Hackelstein, den wir links liegen lassen. Anschließend fahren wir hinab Richtung Friedenfels vorbei an der Riesenschüssel. Nach Überquerung der "Rennstrecke" geht es fortan hinauf in Richtung...




					naturpark-steinwald.de


----------



## Deleted 515833 (12. Mai 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> Gerade bei solch Gescheiten wären Schilder wie _Share the Trail _der Tiroler oder _Gemeinsam Natur erleben_ der DIMB eine gute Möglichkeit ihnen etwas Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen.


Wenn der DIMB auch die Deifinition "Weg" mit erklären würde, wäre ich dankbar .


----------



## Deleted 515833 (12. Mai 2021)

littledevil schrieb:


> Das habe ich grad auch gelesen, Frage ist wie man da jetzt sinnvoll vorgeht, am Ende ist die Sperrung ja nicht rechtmäßig, aber einfach weiter fahren verbessert das wahrscheinlich nicht und ignorieren genauso wenig.
> Bis da ein Konzept entsteht werden erstmal einige Jahre vergehen, das wird also auch nicht die kurzfristige Lösung sein.
> 
> Ich fahr da zwar nur unter der Woche, am besten vormittags und bei schlechtem Wetter, aber des is doch jetzt auch a Schmarrn so.


Gegen die Sperrung kann man klagen und wird damit gerade in Bayern recht einfach durchkommen. Es gibt bereits ein sehr gutes Urteil diesbezüglich.


----------



## Sun on Tour (12. Mai 2021)

Im Urteil des AG Aichach (als PDF) vom 17.04.2018 wird der Wegebegriff ausführlich behandelt.

Der frühere Rechtsreferent der DIMB, Helmut Klawitter, hat mir die Erlaubnis gegeben ihn hierzu zu zitieren, was ich sehr gerne tue:

"Da hat sich das Gericht die Mühe gemacht, den Begriff „Weg“ nach allen (Grund-) Regeln der juristischen Methodenlehre - angefangen bei der Auslegung nach dem Wortsinn über die systematische, historische und telexlogische Auslegung bis hin zur verfassungskonformen Auslegung - auszulegen und das kann man als absolut gelungen bezeichnen. Dass man hier im Hinblick auf das Adjektiv „geeignet“ sehr stark auf den Aspekt „Umweltschutz“ abgestellt hat, ist m. E. zu verschmerzen, denn nach den eigenen Ausführungen des Gerichts wird dieser Aspekt auf „Wegen“, die ja auch von Fußgängern begangen werden können, regelmäßig keine Einschränkung für Radfahrer begründen können.

Sehr schön und gelungen fand ich übrigens auch den Hinweis des Gerichts, dass die Absicherung bei Waldarbeiten alleine schon zum Schutz von Fußgängern, die auch abseits der Wege ihr Betretungsrecht wahrnehmen dürfen, immer umfassend auszufallen habe, also jedenfalls keine Einschränkung des Radfahrens auf Wegen rechtfertige."


----------



## Deleted 515833 (12. Mai 2021)

Danke dir Sun on Tour, ein wunderbares Urteil, welches keine weiteren Worte bedarf


----------



## franzam (12. Mai 2021)

Gut, aber im Steinwald läuft es ja offensichtlich über die Begründung Gemeinverträglichkeit. Es werden hier ja die Fußgänger anscheinend über das gemeinverträgliche Maß hinaus durch Biker beeinträchtigt...


----------



## ciao heiko (12. Mai 2021)

Die Politik nimmt das Thema auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (12. Mai 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> Gut, aber im Steinwald läuft es ja offensichtlich über die Begründung Gemeinverträglichkeit. Es werden hier ja die Fußgänger anscheinend über das gemeinverträgliche Maß hinaus durch Biker beeinträchtigt...



Auch dazu gibt es bereits ein Urteil des Bayerischen Verwaltungsgerichtshofs (Urteil vom 03.07.2015 - 11 B 14.2809)

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst:
...
Während  nun  Radfahrer  Ziel  anonymer  Anschläge  werden,  funktioniert  in  Bayern,
entsprechend der Rechtslage das Miteinander von Radfahrern und Fußgängern. So
nun auch im gegenständlichen *Bannwald  Ottobeuren*. Nachdem der Bayerische
Verwaltungsgerichtshof im Sommer 2015 das Fahrradverbot aufgehoben hatte, das
im  Bannwald  seit  1959  zum  Schutz  der  Fußgänger  galt,  berichtet  die  Memminger
Zeitung  am  29.11.2016:

*Bannwald:  Radler  verhalten  sich  „sehr  rücksichtsvoll"*
Anders  als  zunächst  von  Touristikamtsleiter  Peter  Kraus  befürchtet  gibt  es  im
Bannwald  keine  Konflikte  zwischen  Radfahrern  und  Fußgängern.  Angesichts  teils
enger und kurvenreicher Wege hatte nicht nur Kraus die Befürchtung geäußert, dass
es  bei  Begegnungen  von  Radlern  und  Wanderern  zu  Problemen  kommen  könnte.
Der  Touristikamtsleiter  hatte  damals  angekündigt,  gegebenenfalls  Beschwerden  zu
sammeln und nach einem Jahr dem Bayerischen Verwaltungsgerichtshof vorzulegen.
Dazu  besteht  nun  jedoch  keine  Notwendigkeit:  Seit  mehr  als  einem  Jahr  dürfen
Radler sowie Wanderer im Bannwald unterwegs sein und weder beim Touristikamt
noch beim Bürgerbüro sind laut Kraus Beschwerden eingegangen. Vielmehr habe er
von  „sehr  rücksichtsvollem  Verhalten“  der  Radfahrer  gegenüber  den  Wanderern
gehört.“

So bestätigt sich im Nachgang des Urteils die befriedende Wirkung der bayerischen
Rechtslage  auf  den  befürchteten  sozialen  Konflikt  zwischen  Radfahrern  und
Fußgängern und schließlich auch die eingangs erwähnte Auswertung des Urteils der
NJW  Neue  Juristische  Wochenschrift,  insbesondere  auch  auf  „sehr  schmalen
Wegen“ mit „erhebliche Steigungen“ (RdNr. 11 des Urteils).
Anders  stellt  sich  das  Verhältnis  von  Radfahrern  und  Fußgängern  in  Baden-
Württemberg dar, wo die dort zum Schutz der Fußgänger eingeführte 2-Meter-Regel
(§  37  Abs.  3  Satz  3  LWaldG),  die  das  Radfahren  im  Wald  nur  auf  Wegen  mit
mindestens  zwei  Metern  Breite  erlaubt,  diesen  sozialen  Konflikt  neu  entfachte  und
aufrecht  hält.  So  hatte  sich  nach  einer  intensiven  Konfliktphase  kurz  nach  dem
Auftreten  des  Mountainbiken  in  den  1990er  Jahren  das  Verhältnis  zwischen  den
Nutzern  verbessert.  Verschlechtert  hat  es  sich  wieder  durch  neue
Gesetzesregelungen,  die  im  Rahmen  der  Novellierung  des  Landeswaldgesetzes
vorgenommen wurden und deren Resultat ein 2-Meter Fahrgebot für Radfahrer ist,
so die mit Mitteln des Landes Baden-Württemberg geförderten „Konfliktanalysen als
Grundlage  für  die  Entwicklung  von  umweltgerechten  Managementstrategien  in
Erholungsgebieten“, Prof. Dr.  Karl-Reinhard Volz und Carsten Mann, 2006.
*Hinsichtlich  einer  möglichen  Gefährdung  heißt  es* in der o.g. Veröffentlichung
bezugnehmend auf ein Interview mit dem Geschäftsführer des Schwarzwaldvereins
(SWV),  dem  zweitgrößten  deutschen  Wanderverband,  weiter: * Eine  von  den
Mountainbikern  ausgehende  gesundheitliche  Gefährdung  der  Wanderer  durch
Begegnungen wird relativiert:* *"Also das halte ich persönlich jetzt subjektiv für einen
Witz, muss ich ihnen ehrlich sagen."*


----------



## littledevil (12. Mai 2021)

Felger schrieb:


> nochmal bzgl Pfaben
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eben, ich fahr da auch nicht am Wochenende und bei schönem Wetter wenn das Waldhaus offen hat.
Aber ich sehe das halt nicht so dass ich das so machen *muss*, sondern machen *kann* um Stoßzeiten zu vermeiden und den Stress für alle zu minimieren.

Daher empfinde ich die Sperrung als ein Unding.

Ich muss jetzt mal im weiteren Bekanntenkreis die Anwaltschaft abklappern um Rat einzuholen.
(Da ich da im Umkreis von 10km wohne sollte ich eigentlich klageberechtigt sein.)
Wobei das hiermit auch wieder egal sein sollte, grade weil der Steinwald auch mit MTB Touren wirbt (siehe oben).





						VerfGH München, Entscheidung v. 10.07.2020 – Vf. 37-VI-18 - Bürgerservice
					






					www.gesetze-bayern.de
				




Auf jeden Fall ein ziemlich unnötiger Mist, und immer mit der gleichen einfältigen Lösung.


----------



## franzam (12. Mai 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Auch dazu gibt es bereits ein Urteil des Bayerischen Verwaltungsgerichtshofs (Urteil vom 03.07.2015 - 11 B 14.2809)
> 
> Ich zitiere mich mal selbst:
> ...
> ...


👍Danke, dieses Urteil hatte ich schon wieder vergessen!


----------



## franzam (12. Mai 2021)

littledevil schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kann das ganze wer für bürokratisch und juristisch nicht begabte kurz zusammenfassen?


----------



## Tosa-Inu (12. Mai 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> Kann das ganze wer für bürokratisch und juristisch nicht begabte kurz zusammenfassen?



- Hier stand Blödsinn - 

Sry, richtige Zusammenfassung, zum falschen Urteil


----------



## Sun on Tour (12. Mai 2021)

Wenn die Klagebefugnis fehlt, hat man keinen Anspruch auf Beseitigung rechtswidriger Schilder, so dass diese erst einmal hängen bleiben können, bis sich jemand mit Klagebefugnis dagegen richtet. Dann sollte es aber bei der zuständigen Behörde schnell gehen.


----------



## ciao heiko (12. Mai 2021)

falscher Thread..


----------



## Sun on Tour (12. Mai 2021)

littledevil schrieb:


> Eben, ich fahr da auch nicht am Wochenende und bei schönem Wetter wenn das Waldhaus offen hat.
> Aber ich sehe das halt nicht so dass ich das so machen *muss*, sondern machen *kann* um Stoßzeiten zu vermeiden und den Stress für alle zu minimieren.
> 
> Daher empfinde ich die Sperrung als ein Unding.


Genau!

Weil es gerade so gut dazu passt, zitiere ich mich nochmal selbst:
...
Auch der aktuelle Stand von Wissenschaft und Forschung zum Verhältnis von Wanderern zu Radfahrern lässt irgendwelche sicherheitsrechtlichen Bedenken wegen potentieller Konfliktsituationen zwischen Radfahrern und Wanderern nicht erwarten:

Eine Auswertung der "Soziale Konflikte Studie" (Dreyer/Menzel/Endres, Wandertourismus, 2009, S. 119) befasst sich intensiv und fundiert mit der Frage, ob und wie es zu Konflikten zwischen Wanderern und Radfahrern gekommen ist und kommen kann. Drei Erkenntnisse sind hervorzuheben:

1. Erkenntnis 1: 0% der Wanderer sehen einen Lösungsansatz in Hinweisschildern:

a) Die Frage, ob Hinweisschilder zur Konfliktlösung beitragen können, beantwortet die Studie eindeutig:​​Wanderer fordern mit Nachdruck das langsame Vorbeifahren oder z. B. eine Klingelpflicht der Mountainbiker. Hinweisschilder, auf denen die Mehrfachnutzung der Wege durch Mountainbiker signalisiert werden, geben sie gar nicht erst als Lösungsansätze an (0%).​​Dies entspricht auch der Rechtslage und der Intention des Verfassungsgebers: Solange jedoch dem Fußgänger ein Vorrang in der Art suggeriert wird, dass dieser entgegen der Feststellung des Bayerischen Verfassungsgerichtshofs vom 16.06.1975 (Rd.Nr. 122) nicht nur auf gemeinsam genutzten Wegen, sondern auch durch Ausschluss anderer Erholungsuchender erfolgen kann, wird der soziale Konflikt nicht befriedet. So lautet auch das Fazit in Forschung Radverkehr – Infrastruktur I- 9/2011, Radfahrer und Fußgänger auf gemeinsamen Flächen. Die Ausgrenzung anderer Erholungssuchender führt gerade nicht zur Lösung des Konflikts, im Gegenteil: Das Miteinander funktioniert dann gut, wenn genügend Platz vorhanden ist, bei gemischten Flächen kein Verkehrsmittel einen Vorrang suggeriert bekommt, der Gesamteindruck eindeutig ist in dem Sinne, dass der Radverkehr bei den Fußgängern „zu Gast" ist und sich entsprechend in der Fahrgeschwindigkeit anpasst. Wo wäre das eher der Fall als in der freien Natur?​​b) Dass dies funktioniert, kann man auch den Ausführungen der Rupprecht Consult Forschung und Beratung GmbH im Merkblatt "RADFAHRER und FUSSGÄNGER" entnehmen:​Empirische Studien zeigen, dass Radfahrer dazu neigen, ihr Verhalten anzupassen. Auch wurde beobachtet, dass Fußgänger durch Radfahrer weniger behindert werden als umgekehrt:​Es sind die Radfahrer, die flexibel sein müssen. Radfahrer verringern ihre Geschwindigkeit und versuchen bei hoher Fußgängerdichte ein Zusammentreffen auf andere Weise zu verhindern. Erhebungen zeigen, dass sie sich unvorhersehbarer Bewegungen, insbesondere bei unbeaufsichtigten kleinen Kindern, sehr bewusst sind. Ängste vor einem allgemein rücksichtslosen Verhalten der Radfahrer sind unbegründet. Und in der Praxis reguliert sich der Fahrradverkehr in hohem Maße selbst. Macht die Fußgängerdichte das Radfahren zu schwierig, benutzen Radfahrer alternative Routen. Die Angst, dass Fußgänger von der Masse an Radfahrern bedrängt werden könnten, ist ebenfalls unbegründet.​​c) In der öffentlichen Diskussion wird die Gefährdung von Wanderern durch die Biker zwar immer wieder herausgestellt. Tatsächlich sind Unfälle zwischen Fußgängern und Bikern jedoch äußerst selten. Gemessen an der großen Zahl der Selbstunfälle von Fußgängern sowie anderer Naturnutzer in den Bergen tendiert die Zahl der Unfälle im Begegnungsverkehr mit Mountainbikern gegen Null. So sind der Sicherheitsforschung des Deutschen Alpenvereins (DAV) keine Unfälle aus dem Begegnungsverkehr zwischen Mountainbikern und Wanderern bekannt (Hr. Schubert, 1998, brfl.). Auch auf dem für Biken zugelassenen Wegenetz von Österreich sind bislang nur äußerst selten Unfälle passiert. WIEGAND (1993), zitiert in WÖHRSTEIN (1998: 79/80), teilt mit, dass auf den 2.700 Kilometer in Tirol freigegebenen Forststraßen während eines Jahres keine einzige Kollision zwischen Biker und Fußgänger gemeldet wurde. Die extrem niedrige Unfallrate wird auch durch Daten von BLUMENTHAL (o.J.) aus den USA bestätigt.​
All diese wissenschaftlich belegten Thesen spiegeln sich auch in der Gesetzgebung wieder:​Die Bekanntmachung des Ministeriums aus dem Jahr 1976 benutzt unter II. Nr. 2 bezüglich der Grenzen der Gemeinverträglichkeit den Begriff "unzumutbar". Eine Notwendigkeit für Beschränkungen des Begegnungsverkehrs von Fußgängern und Radfahrern sieht sie dort nicht. Das Ministerium geht vielmehr davon aus, dass eine gemeinsame Nutzung von Wegen unter gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme sowohl Radfahrern als auch Fußgängern normal ist. Art. 26 Abs. 2 Satz 3 BayNatSchG beschreibt das Gebot der Gemeinverträglichkeit mit:​"Die Rechtsausübung anderer darf nicht verhindert oder mehr als nach den Umständen unvermeidbar beeinträchtigt werden (Gemeinverträglichkeit)", so dass der Erholungsuchende mit zumutbaren Störungen durch andere auskommen muss.​​Nach Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1 der Bayerischen Verfassung stehen die verschiedenen Arten der Erholung in der Natur grundsätzlich gleichwertig nebeneinander, ohne dass eine bestimmte Rangordnung aufgestellt werden könnte (vgl. BayVerfGH, E.v. 24.7.1979 – Vf. 10-VII-77 – VerfGHE 32, 92/98 f.). Damit hatte der Verfassungsgeber bereits selbst die Lösung des sozialen Konflikts bewirkt, indem er die Akzeptanz der gemeinsamen Wegenutzung durch die Erholungsuchenden voraussetzt. Hierfür bedarf es, wie die Wanderer im Einklang mit der Bayerischen Verfassung feststellen, keiner Hinweisschilder.​​...​​Manchmal sind die richtigen Schilder aber doch ganz hilfreich.​


----------



## dopero (12. Mai 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> ... Wanderer fordern mit Nachdruck das langsame Vorbeifahren oder z. B. eine Klingelpflicht der Mountainbiker. ...


Das kann ich so verallgemeinert nicht glauben. In der Praxis kann man es insbesondere bezüglich Klingeln nämlich keinem recht machen, es gibt also nicht den einen Wunsch der Wanderer. 
Mal ist es zu kurz (vorher), dann zu lange, dann zu leise oder dann zu laut. Und jene, welche ernsthaft eine Klingelpflicht wollen, sollen bitte mal in der StVO nachlesen. Offensichtlich ist ihr (Rest)Fahrschulwissen in diesem Punkt lückenhaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (12. Mai 2021)

Meine Empehlung ist eine "Trailbell".

Da fällt mir gerade ein, dass es eine von der DIMB hier gibt:








						swisstrailbell
					

Herzlich Willkommen bei den swisstrailbell® - exclusiv online im Fahrradklingel-Shop !! Diese frisch und urschweizerisch tönende Schelle wird mit einem speziell konstruiertem Band am Lenker oder Vorbau befestigt, ohne diesen...




					fahrradklingel-shop.de
				



übrigens mit 10% Ermäßigung für Mitglieder auf alle Klingeln...


----------



## Tosa-Inu (12. Mai 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Und jene, welche ernsthaft eine Klingelpflicht wollen, sollen bitte mal in der StVO nachlesen. Offensichtlich ist ihr (Rest)Fahrschulwissen in diesem Punkt lückenhaft.


Meines offenbar auch. Worauf genau willst du hinaus? Die StVO ist lang.


----------



## DonArcturus (12. Mai 2021)

Bindest halt ne Lind Osterhasen Klingel dran 😜


----------



## littledevil (12. Mai 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Meine Empehlung ist eine "Trailbell".
> 
> Da fällt mir gerade ein, dass es eine von der DIMB hier gibt:
> 
> ...


Meine King Naben gehen auch als Klingel durch würde ich mal behaupten 

Nur bergauf bringt das nichts, aber da ist der Schreckfaktor zwecks Geschwindigkeitsunterschied auch deutlich geringer.

Chancenlos ist man meist bei Joggern mit Kopfhörern, aber die nehmen sich ja selber aus dem Spiel.


----------



## Hauteroute (13. Mai 2021)

Ich rufe immer "Klingeling."
-kostet nix
-spart Gewicht
-kann in der Lautstärke reguliert werden
-kommt gut an
-100% Sympathiefaktor (es kommt eigentlich immer ein Lächeln zurück)
-aber leider auch bei Joggern mit Kopfhörern chancenlos


----------



## Deleted 8566 (13. Mai 2021)

Du musst auf Schrittempo verzögern und das früh genug. Das funktioniert am besten. 

Wie ist das eigentlich in Deutschland? Bei uns in Österreich gilt die StVO quasi überall. Auch auf Trails. Bei euch auch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (13. Mai 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Du musst auf Schrittempo verzögern und das früh genug. Das funktioniert am besten.





Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Nicht, wenn man Wanderern aus BaWü begegnet ... Die nehmen die 2-Meter-Regel überall mit hin.


Ansonsten hast Du Recht - auch bei der StVO. Das ist, wenn es drauf ankommt, juristisch ein Vorteil.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (13. Mai 2021)

Sehe ich auch so. Die StVO regelt dann eben auch den Verkehr auf Wegen und Steigen und beendet damit eine gewisse Narrenfreiheit, die manche für sie beanspruchen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (13. Mai 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Die StVO regelt dann eben auch den Verkehr auf Wegen und Steigen und *beendet damit eine gewisse Narrenfreiheit, die manche für sie beanspruchen*.


So ist das!


Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Dort wo öffentlicher Verkehr stattfindet - also auch auf Wegen im Wald - gilt die StVO.
> 
> Btw. dort wo die StVO gilt treten landesrechtliche Regelungen zurück. Das berücksichtigen aber nicht alle Landesgesetze - oder Ausführungsbestimmungen der Exekutive.


----------



## Felger (13. Mai 2021)

littledevil schrieb:


> Eben, ich fahr da auch nicht am Wochenende und bei schönem Wetter wenn das Waldhaus offen hat.
> Aber ich sehe das halt nicht so dass ich das so machen *muss*, sondern machen *kann* um Stoßzeiten zu vermeiden und den Stress für alle zu minimieren.
> 
> Daher empfinde ich die Sperrung als ein Unding.
> ...


Genau - die Sperrung ist ein Unding, da nur für ein paar Stunden die Woche wenn überhaupt sinnvoll. Ein gute Alternativangebot könnte ja den Druck rausnehmen - und die Sperrung (ob jetzt rechtens oder nicht) für die, die sie eigentlich wollten unnötig machen.

schon gemeldet?








						Verbotmelder
					

Melde uns Bike-Verbotschilder in Bayern Die Gesetzeslage hat sich in Bayern durch die Veröffentlichung der neuen Verwaltungsvorschrift nicht geändert. Sie stellt lediglich eine interne Dienstanweisung an die Naturschutzbehörden dar. Leider wird dort die Rechtslage nicht nur aus unserer Sicht nicht




					www.dimb.de


----------



## franzam (13. Mai 2021)

Felger schrieb:


> Genau - die Sperrung ist ein Unding, da nur für ein paar Stunden die Woche wenn überhaupt sinnvoll. Ein gute Alternativangebot könnte ja den Druck rausnehmen - und die Sperrung unnötig machen.
> 
> schon gemeldet?
> 
> ...


trailmäßig gibt es eigentlich keine Alternative um vom Waldhaus nach Pfaben zu kommen


----------



## franzam (17. Mai 2021)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Die Politik nimmt das Thema auf.


Zumindest ist der gute Mann Rechtsanwalt. Einen gewisses juristisches Verständnis sollte vorhanden sein. Es ist zwar Wahlkampf, aber dieses Video sollte man öfter teilen


----------



## dopero (17. Mai 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> Zumindest ist der gute Mann Rechtsanwalt. Einen gewisses juristisches Verständnis sollte vorhanden sein. Es ist zwar Wahlkampf, aber dieses Video sollte man öfter teilen


Und das Video zeigt nach Aussage meiner Bekannten aus dem Augsburger Raum nur die (neueste) Spitze des Eisbergs.
In den Augsburger westlichen Wäldern, ein sehr beliebtes, abwechslungsreiches und nebenbei das einzige MTB Gebiet dort, wird ähnlich verfahren. Seit vielen Jahrzehnten benutzte Fuß- und Radwege werden zugelegt oder beseitigt. Begründung sei, dass diese Wege angeblich erst kürzlich angelegt wurden und deswegen ein Haftungsproblem für diese illegalen Wege besteht.
Natürlich auch, ohne das es jemals einen Fall gab, in dem gehaftet werden musste.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (17. Mai 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Natürlich auch, ohne das es jemals einen Fall gab, in dem gehaftet werden musste.


Ja in den WW haben wir zudem das Problem, dass es da extrem viele Waldbesitzer gibt, ein regelrechter Flickenteppich. Alles was der Bima gehört wurde nun gesperrt. Weil Renaturierung ist das übliche Blabla, wie eben mit der Haftung oder nicht existentem Streit zwischen Wanderern und Mountainbikern. Hauptsache es klingt dramatisch.

Die WW sind aber nicht das einzige Gebiet, auf der Ostseite Augsburg liegt der Derchinger Forst, da gibts auch sehr viele Trails und der Förster dort ist Mountainbikern gegenüber sehr viel aufgeschlossener.

Aber einfach ist das alles nicht bei uns. Ich hocke inzwischen am liebsten für 50min in Zug (oder fahre mit nem Kumpel) nach Treuchtlingen zu den Heumödern Trails.


----------



## littledevil (17. Mai 2021)

Kennt jemand einen Anwalt mit Erfahrung auf dem Gebiet?


----------



## dopero (17. Mai 2021)

Ich selber komme von südlich Augsburg. War nur 2 oder 3 mal in den WW. Das letzte mal vor 2 oder 3 Jahren.
Treuchtlingen muss ich mir merken, das hatte ich gar nicht auf dem Schirm. Sind aber von mir aus reine Zugfahrtzeit schon 80 Minuten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (17. Mai 2021)

Das beste wäre über die politische Schiene, wenn man mehr von den Angeordneten die Einstellung von Herrn Meyer schmackhaft machen könnte. Noch besser wäre es die Grünen nähmen es in ihr Wahlprogramm auf, dann würde Söder das in Bayern sofort umsetzen


----------



## neo-bahamuth (18. Mai 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Ich selber komme von südlich Augsburg. War nur 2 oder 3 mal in den WW. Das letzte mal vor 2 oder 3 Jahren.
> Treuchtlingen muss ich mir merken, das hatte ich gar nicht auf dem Schirm. Sind aber von mir aus reine Zugfahrtzeit schon 80 Minuten.


Ja da war die Lage noch nicht so angespannt wie jetzt. Aber Treuchtlingen musst Dir mal anschauen


----------



## dopero (18. Mai 2021)

Ich mag halt normalerweise keine Parks, weil ich gebaute Strecken, gerade wegen dem "Flow", als eher langweilig empfinde.


----------



## franzam (18. Mai 2021)

Sperrung des Waldhistorischen Lehrpfades für Mountainbiker
					

In den vergangenen Monaten lockte der Steinwald mit seinen Attraktionen besonders viele aktive Waldbesucher an. Eine beliebte Strecke im südlichen Steinwald ist dabei der Waldhistorische Lehrpfad mit dem Waldhaus und dem angegliederten Rotwildgehege sowie Kinderspielplatz als Ziel. Jedoch haben...




					naturpark-steinwald.de
				





Jetzt mit aus der Tüte gezauberten Ausweichstrecke


----------



## Tosa-Inu (18. Mai 2021)

Hmm sehe ich das richtig, dass die Sperrung bzw das Schild unbeachtlich ist? Es hier aber langfristig in unserem Interesse liegt, sich daran zu halten?  🤔


----------



## Tabletop84 (18. Mai 2021)

Auf der Karte sieht es zudem so aus als ob die Ausweichstrecke zu 50% aus uphill-Singletrail und die anderen 50% aus einem schnurgeraden Forstweg bestehen. Ich bin schon auf das "abgerundete, interessante Mountainbike-Konzept" gespannt das "in Kürze" zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## littledevil (18. Mai 2021)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Auf der Karte sieht es zudem so aus als ob die Ausweichstrecke zu 50% aus uphill-Singletrail und die anderen 50% aus einem schnurgeraden Forstweg bestehen. Ich bin schon auf das "abgerundete, interessante Mountainbike-Konzept" gespannt das "in Kürze" zur Verfügung steht.


Ne, das ist ne Loipe, also so ein 2-spur halb-bewachsenes Dings was sonst niemand fährt, aber 60% sind Schotterweg. Also hochwärts zum Waldhaus ist man das meist eh schon so gefahren und wird dann auch gleich oben auf dem Schotterweg bleiben.

Für die Loipen wurden ja interessanterweise die letzten Jahre immer mehr Schneisen gezogen, sodass nicht alles auf den Forstwegen geht, aber für das Fahrrad geht das wohl nicht wegen Naturschutz usw..


----------



## littledevil (18. Mai 2021)

Tosa-Inu schrieb:


> Hmm sehe ich das richtig, dass die Sperrung bzw das Schild unbeachtlich ist? Es hier aber langfristig in unserem Interesse liegt, sich daran zu halten?  🤔


Die Blödheit ist halt: ich fahr da Dienstag früh um halb 9 und treffe das ganze Jahr über insgesamt 2 Personen (gut mit Corona jetzt vielleicht 4 oder sogar 8), das Schild gilt aber rund um die Uhr (angeblich). Wenn man Lösungen gewollt hätte, dann hätte man einfach zB am Wochenende und Feiertagen von 10-18 Uhr den Verkehr beschränkt.


----------



## dopero (18. Mai 2021)

[Ironie AN]
Gilt ja wohl eh nur für Besucher, welche lesen können und der deutschen Sprache mächtig sind? 😜
Kann man da nicht ein Symbol entwerfen, welches am besten auch noch international verstanden wird? 🤔
[Ironie OFF]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (18. Mai 2021)

Tosa-Inu schrieb:


> Hmm sehe ich das richtig, dass die Sperrung bzw das Schild unbeachtlich ist? Es hier aber langfristig in unserem Interesse liegt, sich daran zu halten?


Man wird sich vielleicht auch daran gewöhnen müssen, dass es nichts nützt sich an rechtswidrige und dazu noch unbeachtliche Schilder zu halten bzw. man wird sich daran gewöhnen müssen, dass das Aufhängen von rechtswidrigen unbeachtlichen Schildern nichts nützt. Schließlich ist es das Wesen von unbeachtlichen Schildern, dass sie nicht beachtet werden (müssen).


----------



## Tosa-Inu (18. Mai 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Man wird sich vielleicht auch daran gewöhnen müssen, dass es nichts nützt sich an rechtswidrige und dazu noch unbeachtliche Schilder zu halten bzw. man wird sich daran gewöhnen müssen, dass das Aufhängen von rechtswidrigen unbeachtlichen Schildern nichts nützt. Schließlich ist es das Wesen von unbeachtlichen Schildern, dass sie nicht beachtet werden (müssen).


Sehe ich genauso, allerdings ist in diesem Fall die Frage, ob man sich damit nicht ins eigene Knie schießt. Denn es wird ja an Ersatzstrecken gearbeitet. In dem Fall hätte das Schild für mich zwar keine "Verbotswirkung", sondern eher eine "Lenkwirkung".
Im Grunde sehe ich das folgendermaßen:

Wenn du mich und mein Bike einfach aus dem Wald aussperren willst, dann sch**** ich auf dein Verbotsschild und fahre weiter.
Wenn das Verbot tatsächlich begründet ist und beachtlich ist, dann habe ich Pech und fahre woanders.
Wenn du mir einen Weg verbietest, aber eine gleichwertige Alternative anbietest, dann halte ich mich daran, um des Miteinanders willen.

(Für letzteres Beispiel fällt mir der Grubigstein ein. Gemeinsame Wege / Wanderwege / Bikertrails. Alles sauber ausgeschildert. Musterbeispiel!)


----------



## Sun on Tour (18. Mai 2021)

Gute Lenkungsmaßnahmen kommen ohne Verbote aus.


----------



## littledevil (18. Mai 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> [Ironie AN]
> Gilt ja wohl eh nur für Besucher, welche lesen können und der deutschen Sprache mächtig sind? 😜
> Kann man da nicht ein Symbol entwerfen, welches am besten auch noch international verstanden wird? 🤔
> [Ironie OFF]


Na, dann gilts ja für uns Einheimisch eh nicht - mir kinner ois, blous koi deitsch


----------



## franzam (18. Mai 2021)

Tosa-Inu schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso, allerdings ist in diesem Fall die Frage, ob man sich damit nicht ins eigene Knie schießt. Denn es wird ja an Ersatzstrecken gearbeitet. In dem Fall hätte das Schild für mich zwar keine "Verbotswirkung", sondern eher eine "Lenkwirkung".
> Im Grunde sehe ich das folgendermaßen:
> 
> Wenn du mich und mein Bike einfach aus dem Wald aussperren willst, dann sch**** ich auf dein Verbotsschild und fahre weiter.
> ...


Ich finde es (auch im Sinne des Naturschutzes) kontraproduktiv wenn man extra neu Trails anlegen muss. Das ist für mich dann eher Bikepark und hat iwie nichts mit meiner Vorstellung von MTB zu tun. Vor allem wenn man einen Großteil der Zeit alleine auf den Wanderwegen unterwegs ist.
Heute Nachmittag hab ich genau 1 Ehepaar mit 1Hund im Steinwald getroffen. Und die sind auf der Forststraße und nicht auf dem Wanderweg gelatscht Da fehlt mir dann doch das Verständnis Wanderwege permanent für Radler zu sperren und dafür als Ausgleich extra Strecken anzulegen


----------



## franzam (18. Mai 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Man wird sich vielleicht auch daran gewöhnen müssen, dass es nichts nützt sich an rechtswidrige und dazu noch unbeachtliche Schilder zu halten bzw. man wird sich daran gewöhnen müssen, dass das Aufhängen von rechtswidrigen unbeachtlichen Schildern nichts nützt. Schließlich ist es das Wesen von unbeachtlichen Schildern, dass sie nicht beachtet werden (müssen).


Jetzt frag ich mich natürlich ob die aktuellen Schilder im Steinwald unbeachtlich sind..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (18. Mai 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> Jetzt frag ich mich natürlich ob die aktuellen Schilder im Steinwald unbeachtlich sind..


Da hilft natürlich wieder ein Blick ins Gesetz bei dem man zum einen fündig wird und zum anderen eben nicht:

Fündig wird man hier:
Art. 27 Abs. 3 BayNatSchG
Das Betretungsrecht kann von Grundeigentümern oder sonstigen Berechtigten *nur* unter den Voraussetzungen *des Art. 33* verweigert werden. Das Betretungsrecht kann nicht ausgeübt werden, soweit Grundeigentümer oder sonstige Berechtigte das Betreten ihres Grundstücks durch *für die Allgemeinheit geltende*, ... Beschilderungen untersagt haben. Beschilderungen sind jedoch nur wirksam, wenn sie auf *einen gesetzlichen Grund* hinweisen, der eine Beschränkung des Betretungsrechts rechtfertigt.

Was man nicht findet:
1. Keine Voraussetzung nach *Art. 33* erfüllt.
2. Die Beschilderung gilt nicht der Allgemeinheit (Alter Trick).
3. Einen gesetzlichen Grund (insbes. die in Art. 33 BayNatSchG genannten aber auch sonst können sich die Schilder auf kein anderes gesetzliches Verbot beziehen).


----------



## franzam (18. Mai 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Da hilft natürlich wieder ein Blick ins Gesetz bei dem man zum einen fündig wird und zum anderen eben nicht:
> 
> Fündig wird man hier:
> Art. 27 Abs. 3 BayNatSchG
> ...


Danke! Also doch mal drauf ankommen lassen..


----------



## Sun on Tour (18. Mai 2021)

Der Forstbetrieb kann zwar fast richtig zitieren, aber anscheinend nicht lesen.... und/oder versteht nicht, was er zitiert. Insoweit wäre es schön, wenn er seinem eigenen Hinweis etwas mehr Beachtung schenken würde:
"Bitte halten Sie sich an die geltenden Rechtsvorschriften ..."


----------



## dopero (21. Mai 2021)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Die Politik nimmt das Thema auf.



Die Reaktion der Zuständigen darauf, bei einem Ortstermin:





Wieder mal das übliche, es geht um die angeblich zu übernehmende Haftung und darum, dass es angeblich bauliche Anlagen seien.


P.S.
Kann mir jemand erklären wie man darauf kommt, dass es in diesem Fall bauliche Anlagen sind?
In der Bayrischen Bauordnung ist die Definition dazu:


> Art. 2 Begriffe (1) 1 Bauliche Anlagen sind mit dem Erdboden verbundene, aus Bauprodukten hergestellte Anlagen. 2 Ortsfeste Anlagen der Wirtschaftswerbung (Werbeanlagen) einschließlich Automaten sind bauliche Anlagen. 3 *Als bauliche Anlagen gelten Anlagen*, die nach ihrem Verwendungszweck dazu bestimmt sind, überwiegend ortsfest benutzt zu werden, *sowie*
> 1.  *Aufschüttungen, soweit sie nicht unmittelbare Folge von Abgrabungen sind,*


Wenn also im obigen Fall, Kinder oder Jugendliche  unmittelbar am gleichen Ort  graben und aufschütten, sollte das doch eben gerade nicht als bauliche Anlage gelten?


----------



## Tabletop84 (21. Mai 2021)

Also wirds dann gegen 2030 eine Anlage geben die dann wahrscheinlich schlechter als die "illegale" ist aber Unsummen verschlingt.


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (21. Mai 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Die Reaktion der Zuständigen darauf, bei einem Ortstermin:
> Anhang anzeigen 1276515
> 
> Wieder mal das übliche, es geht um die angeblich zu übernehmende Haftung und darum, dass es angeblich bauliche Anlagen seien.
> ...


Abgrabungen nach der BayBO unterliegen in Bayern einem eigenen Gesetz (Abgrabungsgesetz), siehe hierzu auch Art. 56 S.1 Nr1 der BayBO. 





						BayAbgrG: Bayerisches Abgrabungsgesetz (BayAbgrG) Vom 27. Dezember 1999 (GVBl. S. 532, 535) BayRS 2132-2-B (Art. 1–10) - Bürgerservice
					






					www.gesetze-bayern.de
				




Bauliche Anlagen nach der BayBO sind unter anderem "von Menschenhand geschaffene Bodenveränderungen", bzw. Anlagen, die einem bestimmten Nutzungszweck dienen. Da wird man sicherlich gebaute Trails mit einbeziehen können.

Das Ganze ohne Gewähr, ich hab die Gesetze nur fix überflogen, aber das vor Ort abgraben und aufschütten fällt wohl eher nicht unter das BayAbgrG, sondern eher unter die "bauliche Anlage".


----------



## ciao heiko (21. Mai 2021)

Ich würde hier mit der Ansicht im Artikel übereinstimmen, dass es ausgereicht hätte wenn Konstruktionen entfernt werden. Denn wenn Konstruktionen baufällig sind, dann könnte man theoretisch daraus eine Haftung des Grundeigentümers konstruieren, dass er von der Gefahr gewusst, aber diese weiterhin geduldet hat. In der Praxis ist aber noch kein solcher Fall bekannt geworden. Wenn die Staatsanwaltschaft mal wegen eines schweren Unfalles ermittelt hat, und das kam schon vor, so wurden die Verfahren bislang eingestellt.

Und auch wenn man Abgrabungen und Aufschüttungen als bauliche Anlage sieht, so kann sich daraus ja kaum eine Gefahr ergeben, die der Nutzer nicht selbst erkennen kann und damit selbst verantwortlich ist, ob er diese befährt. Jede Wegböschung wäre ja genau so als bauliche Anlage zu sehen. Aber im Wald wird für solche Gefahren, die sich üblicherweise im Wald befinden, eine hohe Eigenverantwortung an den Nutzer angelegt. Siehe die Urteile zu einer Holzschwelle und einer Treppe im Wald, die ja als bauliche Anlagen zu sehen wären.


			Waldsport bewegt: Rechtsfragen


----------



## dopero (21. Mai 2021)

TCaad10 schrieb:


> Abgrabungen nach der BayBO unterliegen in Bayern einem eigenen Gesetz (Abgrabungsgesetz), siehe hierzu auch Art. 56 S.1 Nr1 der BayBO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube nicht das dieses Gesetz vom definierten Zweck hier zutrifft.


> Art. 1 Anwendungsbereich
> Dieses Gesetz gilt für Abgrabungen zur Gewinnung von nicht dem Bergrecht unterliegenden Bodenschätzen und sonstige Abgrabungen einschließlich der Aufschüttungen, die unmittelbare Folge von Abgrabungen sind, sowie der dem Abgrabungsbetrieb dienenden Gebäude und Nebenanlagen.


Und wenn man sich noch daran orientiert bis zu welcher Größe Abgrabungen im Sinne dieses Gesetzes genehmigungsfrei sind, halte ich es für fast ausgeschlossen das es in den hier diskutierten Fällen einschlägig ist.


> Art. 6 Genehmigungspflicht
> ...
> (2) 1Keiner Genehmigung nach Absatz 1 bedürfen
> 1.
> Abgrabungen mit einer Grundfläche bis zu 500 m2 und einer Tiefe bis zu 2 m,


----------



## Sun on Tour (21. Mai 2021)

Wie so oft hilft ein Blick in das richtige Gesetz:
Bauliche Anlagen sind in Art. 2 BayBO definiert

und für uns interessant ist dann noch der Art. 57 BayBO, wo die ganzen genehmigungsfreien baulichen Anlagen aufgeführt sind:

u. A.:           
8. private Verkehrsanlagen einschließlich Brücken und Durchlässen mit einer lichten Weite bis zu 5 m und Untertunnelungen mit einem Durchmesser bis zu 3 m,

9. Aufschüttungen mit einer Höhe bis zu 2 m und einer Fläche bis zu 500 m2,

10. folgende Anlagen in Gärten und zur Freizeitgestaltung:
a) Schwimmbecken mit einem Beckeninhalt bis zu 100 m3 einschließlich dazugehöriger temporärer luftgetragener Überdachungen, außer im Außenbereich,
b) Sprungschanzen, Sprungtürme und Rutschbahnen mit einer Höhe bis zu 10 m,


----------



## dopero (21. Mai 2021)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Also wirds dann gegen 2030 eine Anlage geben die dann wahrscheinlich schlechter als die "illegale" ist aber Unsummen verschlingt.


Und wie die am Schluss aussieht, hat man in Augsburg gerade mit dem Rollsporthügel im Sheridan-Park bewiesen.
Alle betonierten Flächen werden von Kiesflächen gesäumt. Der relativ grobe Rundkies soll Stürze abmildern.
Jetzt beschweren sich doch glatt Nutzer, weil Kies auf die betonierten Bereiche gelangt und zu Stürzen führt 😳

Und das in einer Stadt, in der man Angst vor Haftungsansprüchen bei seit Jahrzehnten durch Kinder genutzten Fahrradstrecken hat 🤪


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hauteroute (21. Mai 2021)

Zum Zeitungsbericht:
Lächerlich das ganze. Wenn so die Zukunft aussieht, dann gute Nacht.
Zitat:
"Stattdessen wolle man der Jugend neue Anlagen anbieten, auf denen sie im geschützten Raum fahren könnte..."
Punkt 1: schützen vor was?
Punkt 2: fällt man auf Asphalt, Beton oder Schotter weicher als auf Waldboden?
Punkt 3: eine neue Anlage kostet sehr viel Geld - bei der Errichtung und im Unterhalt.
Für das Geld könnte bestimmt einer alle paar Tage in den Wald schauen ob sich was verändert hat. Vermutlich über Jahre.
Punkt 4: durch den Neubau werden zusätzlich Flächen bebaut bzw. versiegelt. Naturschutz?
Es fährt jeder gerne bei 30 Grad im Sommer auf einem Betonplatz herum.
Punkt 5: was ändert sich an der Haftung?
Punkt 6: Psycho-Eltern können besser ihre Kinder überwachen. Hoffentlich gibt es kostenfreies WLAN dort.


----------



## Sun on Tour (21. Mai 2021)

Naja, die Zeit läuft ja für uns. Irgendwann gehen die Bäume aus, die man rechtswidrig auf Wege legen kann. So schnell wachsen die ja nicht nach.


----------



## Hauteroute (21. Mai 2021)

Punkt 7: der neue Park wird eh nicht gebaut. Scheitert bestimmt am Einspruch der künftigen Nachbarn.


----------



## mw.dd (22. Mai 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand erklären wie man darauf kommt, dass es in diesem Fall bauliche Anlagen sind?


Ist doch ein prima Verhinderungs- oder wenigstens Verzögerungsargument?


Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Naja, die Zeit läuft ja für uns. Irgendwann gehen die Bäume aus, die man rechtswidrig auf Wege legen kann. So schnell wachsen die ja nicht nach.


Da bleibt einem das Lachen im Hals stecken.


----------



## Sun on Tour (22. Mai 2021)

Mountainbiker versus Naturschutz | Alkoholfreier Wein | Gen-Diät | Der perfekte Milchschaum - Gut zu wissen | BR Podcast
					

"Gut zu wissen" zeigt diese Woche, wie Naturschutz und Mountainbiken ohne Streit gelingen kann, macht die Probe wie Wein ohne Alkohol schmeckt und will genau wissen, ob eine Gen-Diät wirklich beim Abnehmen hilft. Außerdem zaubert Philip noch den perfekten Milchschaum.




					www.br.de


----------



## scratch_a (22. Mai 2021)

Endlich auch mal ein Beitrag mit etwas mehr Substanz und neutraler Bewertung.
Allerdings komisch, dass sie am Anfang ein Schild von Davos hernehmen, welches anscheinend inzwischen auch wieder entfernt wurde. Das hat mich zuerst etwas irritiert.
Wenn sie noch auf den Mythos "Haftung" eingegangen wären, wäre das ein Top Beitrag gewesen


----------



## mw.dd (23. Mai 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> wäre ... gewesen


Schöne Zusammenfassung.


----------



## pseudosportler (24. Mai 2021)

So geht Journalismus, den Bericht sollte man mal diversen möchtegern Journalisten zeigen, z. B. Beim Merkur.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## dopero (24. Mai 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Wenn sie noch auf den Mythos "Haftung" eingegangen wären, wäre das ein Top Beitrag gewesen


Für das Format der Sendung fand ich den Beitrag eh schon lang und es wurde auf das wesentliche dieses Aspektes gut eingegangen.
Und die Sache mit der angeblichen Haftung sehe ich im Moment nicht als so wichtig an, wie die gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme und das Verständnis zwischen den Waldbesuchern. Weil einmal festgefahrene Meinungen in den Köpfen der breiten Bevölkerung wieder zu ändern ist imho quasi unmöglich.
Fehlinterpretationen der geltenden Gesetzeslage zur Haftung durch die Entscheidungsträger wieder auf den konformen Weg zu bringen ist da mithilfe von Gerichten vermutlich deutlich einfacher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (24. Mai 2021)

Ja, da magst du leider durchaus recht haben. 

@mw.dd: Warum so negativ? Es wurde hier eben nur ein Aspekt genauer beleuchtet. Lieber so und dafür gut gemacht als alles mögliche anschneiden und falsch oder zumindest verzehrt darstellen. Oder was hast du an diesem Beitrag auszusetzen?


----------



## ciao heiko (17. Juni 2021)

*Eine wichtige Umfrage der Uni-Bayreuth zur Eignung von Wegen für das Mountainbiken*

Gezeigt werden ungefähr 20 Wegbilder, die danach beurteilt werden sollen, wie attraktiv ihr den Weg findet und ob dieser grundsätzlich zum Mountainbiken geeignet ist. Die Umfrage dauert ca. 10min und wir würden euch dringend bitten diese auszufüllen.



			https://ubayreuthmarketing.qualtrics.com/jfe/form/SV_5vVx0bk6kDWa71Y


----------



## littledevil (17. Juni 2021)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> *Eine wichtige Umfrage der Uni-Bayreuth zur Eignung von Wegen für das Mountainbiken*
> 
> Gezeigt werden ungefähr 20 Wegbilder, die danach beurteilt werden sollen, wie attraktiv ihr den Weg findet und ob dieser grundsätzlich zum Mountainbiken geeignet ist. Die Umfrage dauert ca. 10min und wir würden euch dringend bitten diese auszufüllen.
> 
> ...


Alles unter 2m ist doch nicht zum wandern geeignet


----------



## Tabletop84 (17. Juni 2021)

Puh diese Fragen. Anscheinend haben wir doch irgendwie zuviel Geld, zuviel Zeit aber zu wenig Platz.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (20. Juni 2021)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> *Eine wichtige Umfrage der Uni-Bayreuth zur Eignung von Wegen für das Mountainbiken*
> 
> Gezeigt werden ungefähr 20 Wegbilder, die danach beurteilt werden sollen, wie attraktiv ihr den Weg findet und ob dieser grundsätzlich zum Mountainbiken geeignet ist. Die Umfrage dauert ca. 10min und wir würden euch dringend bitten diese auszufüllen.
> 
> ...




So bekommen das zB Gastgeber/Beherbergungsbetriebe:


			
				Tourismus schrieb:
			
		

> Liebe GastgeberInnen!
> 
> Heute kein Reisehinweis zu CORONA! – ein anderes Thema.
> 
> ...


Da darf und soll jetzt also jeder "Depp" seinen Senf zur Wegeignung abgeben.

Bei den einseitigen Bildern und tendenziösen Fragen und Begleittexten kann man sich ja ausmalen was da so jeweils an Antworten kommen wird.

Und in der Email oben steht ja auch schon die Erwartung => unterjochen  :/
"künftig auch vernünftige Regelungen brauchen, um diesem anhaltenden Trend gerade in äußerst interessanten Mountainbike- und Klettergebieten wie der Fränkischen Schweiz Herr zu werden"


----------



## franzam (20. Juni 2021)

Deswegen müssen viele Biker teilnehmen, auch wenn sie als Förster, Jäger oder Tourismusfachfrau ... unterwegs sind

ps. von welcher Gemeinde ist oben die Rede?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (21. Juni 2021)

Schade, dass die Umfrage etwas undifferenziert ist. So fallen meine Antworten recht eintönig aus. Eine dritte Antwortoption hätte der Umfrage gut getan: "Mit angepasster Fahrweise* geeignet. Wanderer haben bei Begegnung Vorrang."

*Ja ich weiß, das gilt überall. Aber die Welt ist nun mal nicht schwarzweiß.


----------



## franzam (21. Juni 2021)

Aber viele wollen sie gerne schwarz-weiß haben. Das dient jedoch keiner Seite


----------



## Sun on Tour (21. Juni 2021)

martn schrieb:


> "Mit angepasster Fahrweise*


Das ist die vorgeschriebene Fahrweise. Tatsächlich auch die einzig Akzeptable.


----------



## martn (21. Juni 2021)

Natürlich. Vielleicht hatten die Umfragenden auch einfach keine gute Idee, wie man die Antwortmöglichkeiten differenzierter hätte gestalten können. Vielleicht "Für Fortgeschrittene geeignet – für Anfänger nicht". Bei Wanderwegen wird ja auch hier und da hingewiesen, dass man zur Begehung trittsicher und/oder schwindelfrei sein sollte. Schon merkwürdig, das es für Zweiräder ne pauschale Klassifizierung sein soll.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (22. Juni 2021)

Auch in Facebook weht den Machern überall der selbe Gegenwind entgegen, zB.:

https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/4005300559591557

Mountainbiking | Facebook 

MTB-Gruppe Stuttgart im DAV Schwaben – Beiträge | Facebook






						Bei Facebook anmelden
					

Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## _mike_ (25. Juni 2021)

Der Münchner Merkur wieder....
Ein Schelm wer böses denkt wenn eine bayerischen Zeitung auf ein Verbot in Niedersachsen hinweist









						Mit dem Mountainbike im Wald: Wann droht ein Bußgeld?
					

Sport im Freien ist toll. Auch Mountainbiker mögen es, durch unverfälschte Natur etwa im Wald radeln zu können. Doch nicht alles, was Spaß macht, ist erlaubt - und das kann teuer werden.




					www.merkur.de


----------



## dertutnix (25. Juni 2021)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Der Münchner Merkur wieder....


nene, ich hatte den Beitrag heute auch in der SZ gefunden, und dann beim Merkur nicht... wobei ich nicht bei "Auto" geschaut habe, sondern eher mal wieder im Zusammenhang mit einem Bericht zu einem Landkreis den Hinweis erwartet hätte ...









						Mit dem Mountainbike im Wald: Wann droht ein Bußgeld?
					

Auf öffentlichen Wegen dürfen Radler im Wald fahren, klar. Dazu gehören auch sogenannte tatsächliche öffentliche Wege. Das sind etwa Wander-, Reit- und...




					www.sueddeutsche.de


----------



## scratch_a (25. Juni 2021)

dertutnix schrieb:


> nene, ich hatte den Beitrag heute auch in der SZ gefunden, und dann beim Merkur nicht... wobei ich nicht bei "Auto" geschaut habe, sondern eher mal wieder im Zusammenhang mit einem Bericht zu einem Landkreis den Hinweis erwartet hätte ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Die Schädigung des Waldes durch eine solche Nutzung – Erosion und Verletzung von Bäumen – sei deutlich erkennbar.


 Und die Erosion durch Fußgänger ist nicht erkennbar? Wie die Verletzung der Bäume aussieht, würde mich auch interessieren. Wenn dem wirklich so ist, dann müssten in Zukunft alle Menschen vom Wald ausgeschlossen werden.



> Alle tatsächlich öffentlichen Wege waren durch Schilder freigegeben. Verbotsschilder aufzustellen wäre dem Eigentümer nicht zuzumuten gewesen.



Dies ist dann aber nur in Niedersachsen so, oder?


----------



## Sun on Tour (25. Juni 2021)

Nein, nicht einmal dort.


----------



## scratch_a (25. Juni 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Nein, nicht einmal dort.



Und wie kommt dann so ein Urteil mit so einer Begründung zustande? Wie soll man als Freizeitsportler wissen, welcher Weg "öffentlich" ist und welcher nicht?
Gab es in Bayern nicht ein Urteil dazu, dass man es eben nicht wissen könne und deshalb auch "illegale Wege" gefahren werden dürften? Kann auch sein, dass ich da was falsches im Hinterkopf habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (9. Juli 2021)

Im Beitrag wieder die üblichen stereotypen Behauptungen von wegen Haftung und Naturschutz.
Aber ja, dort gibt es punktuelle Probleme wegen verstärkter Buddeltätigkeiten. Deswegen aber quasi alle seit Jahrzehnten ohne nennenswerte Probleme vorhandenen Wege in Frage zu stellen ist mal wieder die im Moment übliche einfallslose und die geltende Rechtslage negierende Reaktion darauf.
Außerdem klingt das im Interview mal wieder so, als hätte da jemand ganz wenig Ahnung von der Materie. Denn wenn man als „Ersatz“ für Wege im Wald Pumptracks in Aussicht stellt…
https://www.augsburg.tv/mediathek/video/sport-mountainbike-szene-und-augsburger-surfwelle/


----------



## Sun on Tour (3. August 2021)

Zum Steinwald gibt es Neuigkeiten:


franzam schrieb:


> Es gibt vll. noch etwas Hoffnung. Immerhin bietet der *Naturpark-Steinwald* auch  MTB-Touren an:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... und schmückt sich mit fremden Federn, informiert unrichtig und kommuniziert katastrophal:





						Bei Facebook anmelden
					

Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.




					www.facebook.com
				




Dank an die DIMB IG Stoapfalz für ihren Einsatz und die Richtigstellung:





						Bei Facebook anmelden
					

Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## franzam (3. August 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Zum Steinwald gibt es Neuigkeiten:
> 
> ... und schmückt sich mir fremden Federn, informiert unrichtig und kommuniziert katastrophal:
> 
> ...


tja, das nennt sich Politik. Das hat der Naturpark aus einer Pressemitteilung von der Stadtratssitzung übernommen. Selbst der Forst, mit dem wir übrigens ausgesprochen gut zusammenarbeiten, war darüber etwas arg angesäuert...


----------



## Big_Jim (4. August 2021)

so jetzt werden Wanderer auch schon ausgesperrt.
https://www.sueddeutsche.de/bayern/bayern-bad-reichenhall-hochstaufen-wandern-1.5371520


----------



## Sun on Tour (4. August 2021)

Wer dachte, dass es "nur" um die Mountainbiker geht, lag eh falsch. Die Radfahrer waren nur die ersten.


----------



## SSchreiter (4. August 2021)

Im BGL sind die Umgangsformen auch nochmal um einiges "rauer". 
Da geht es nicht nur gegen Biker oder Wanderer wie man sieht, sondern um das Durchsetzten selbst definierter Hoheitsrechte.


----------



## Sub-Zero (4. August 2021)

Big_Jim schrieb:


> so jetzt werden Wanderer auch schon ausgesperrt.
> https://www.sueddeutsche.de/bayern/bayern-bad-reichenhall-hochstaufen-wandern-1.5371520


Sind ja schon Zustände wie in Österreich...

Das man dagegen nichts machen kann   (Einschränkung des Betretungsrechts, unerlaubte Sperrung von Wegen).


----------



## franzam (4. August 2021)

wenn es sich die Reichenhaller gefallen lassen, kann man ihnen auch nicht mehr helfen


----------



## Sun on Tour (4. August 2021)

Man lässt sich viel zu viel gefallen und die Behörden machen hier bisher auch keine gute Figur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (4. August 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Man lässt sich viel zu viel gefallen und die Behörden machen hier bisher auch keine gute Figur.


ich hab die eigenbrötlerischen Bergvölker im Chiemgau und im Berchtesgardner Land nicht als Leute kennen gelernt die sich viel gefallen lassen...


----------



## dopero (5. August 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> ich hab die eigenbrötlerischen Bergvölker im Chiemgau und im Berchtesgardner Land nicht als Leute kennen gelernt die sich viel gefallen lassen...


… außer von Leuten, die gut mit der Großkopferten vernetzt sind.
Und genau das lässt der Artikel stark vermuten.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (5. August 2021)

Bei Facebook anmelden
					

Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.




					www.facebook.com
				






> "Einem Drittel der Jägerschaft tät ich den Jagdschein nehmen"











						Bayern: Der Wildmeister vom Schliersee
					

Einst hat Konrad Esterl Politikern von Tito bis Strauß zu Trophäen verholfen. Doch neuerdings mag er nicht mehr schießen - warum?




					www.sueddeutsche.de


----------



## Tabletop84 (5. August 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> … außer von Leuten, die gut mit der Großkopferten vernetzt sind.
> Und genau das lässt der Artikel stark vermuten.


Ja eben. Wenn du da als Touri dein Auto in der Gegend oder Österreich an der falschen Stelle parkst kocht der Volkszorn sofot über und du spürtst die geballte Staatsmacht in Form von Ordnungsmacht und Abschleppdienst: https://www.pnp.de/polizei/Mehrere-Parkverstoesse-am-Wanderparkplatz-Hochstaufen-3769892.html

Sprengt ein Großgrundbesitzer den halben Berg weg ist aber auf einmal alles total kompliziert mit dem Durchsetzen von Recht, und auf einmal werden nachträglich Sondergenehmigungen erteilt und so genau will dann auch gar niemand wissen wie das jetzt gelaufen ist...


----------



## Sun on Tour (8. August 2021)

Noch mehr Neuigkeiten aus dem Steinwald von der DIMB IG Stoapfalz:





						Bei Facebook anmelden
					

Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.




					www.facebook.com
				




Das ging ja schon mal schnell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Das geht aber nicht nur, weil man mit den richtigen Leuten spricht, sondern auch, weil man sich über alle berechtigten Interessen im Klaren ist und sowohl das Mountainbiken als auch die rechtlichen Rahmenbedingungen verstanden hat.


----------



## scratch_a (8. August 2021)

Eine kurze Zusammenfassung für nicht Gsichtsbuchmitglieder wäre sehr nett, komm so nicht auf die Seite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (8. August 2021)

Gestern um 12:42:
"Update: Es geht vorwärts,  oder *Men at work*. Bis zum ersten Testlauf wird es aber schon noch etwas dauern. Wartet bitte bis die Strecke offiziell frei gegeben wird."
Mit schönen Bildern.

Vor 21 Stunden:
@Arbeitswillige:
Am Montag Vormittag ist David oder/und Franz oberhalb Pfaben im Einsatz. Sozialverträglicher Zeitpunkt: Ab 9:00 Uhr. Wer eher mag, kann das mit David ausmachen


----------



## franzam (8. August 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Eine kurze Zusammenfassung für nicht Gsichtsbuchmitglieder wäre sehr nett, komm so nicht auf die Seite


Kurzfassung
- Forst und Naturpark haben im Mai einen Wanderweg für Biker gesperrt
-> Widerspruch von einigen ortsansässigen Bikern mit Kontaktaufnahme zu Forst und Politik
-> Mitte Juni Gründung der IG Stoapfalz und konstruktive Gespräche im Rathaus Erbendorf mit Bgm. Johannes Reger und Förster Carsten Klöble
-> Suche und Planung einer Alternativtrasse der IG zusammen mit dem Forst
-> Festlegung der Trasse und auch schnelle Genehmigung durch die UNB Tirschenreuth
-> Bau, bzw. Anlegen des Trails seit gestern.

Alles in allem, würde ich sagen, in sensationell kurzer Zeit! 

Hier ein paar der Initiatoren und Planern und Mitstreiter



von links: David (stellv. Sprecher IG), Rainer, Franz (1. Sprecher IG), Jakob. Leider fehlen auf dem Foto noch einige


----------



## scratch_a (8. August 2021)

Danke.
War der Weg so stark frequentiert oder warum wurde er gesperrt? Ist die Alternativtrasse dann eine wirkliche (attraktive) Alternative?
Falls ja, dann ist es wirklich mal ein Vorgehen, welches wirklich schnell ging und man akzeptieren kann.

Noch besser wäre es natürlich, wenn man die Sperrung komplett verhindern könnte oder zumindest die Alternative vor der Sperrung vorhanden wäre, aber das ist nur Wunschdenken


----------



## Sun on Tour (8. August 2021)

Man merkt schon, dass die Stoapfälzer eher bescheidene Leute sind.
Zwei wichtige Punkte haben sie daher erst gar nicht erwähnt:
Die Genehmigung der UNB war wegen der Lage des neuen Weges im Landschaftsschutzgebiet erforderlich und die ohnehin unbeachtlichen Sperrschilder sollen im Zuge der Alternative auch beseitigt werden.


----------



## franzam (9. August 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Danke.
> War der Weg so stark frequentiert oder warum wurde er gesperrt? Ist die Alternativtrasse dann eine wirkliche (attraktive) Alternative?
> Falls ja, dann ist es wirklich mal ein Vorgehen, welches wirklich schnell ging und man akzeptieren kann.
> 
> Noch besser wäre es natürlich, wenn man die Sperrung komplett verhindern könnte oder zumindest die Alternative vor der Sperrung vorhanden wäre, aber das ist nur Wunschdenken


Roland hats ja schon erwähnt. Für uns selbstverständlich, bzw. Vorraussetzung. Keine Sperrschilder, weder für Biker noch für Wanderer. Wenn ich das Verbot vom Wanderweg für Radler weghaben will, kann ich im Umkehrschluss aber auch nicht Wege ausschließlich für MTB fordern. Stichwort Positiv-Lenkung...


----------



## mw.dd (9. August 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Verbot vom Wanderweg für Radler weghaben will, kann ich im Umkehrschluss aber auch nicht Wege ausschließlich für MTB fordern.


Das ist der Punkt, den viele der Bauwilligen anderswo eben nicht auf dem Schirm haben.


----------



## franzam (9. August 2021)

nach zur Frage von @scratch_a : eigentlich war nur am WE viel Betrieb. Der Weg ist aber stellenweise so schmal geworden, bzw zugewachsen, dass er wirklich nur noch Lenkerbreit ist. Und ob die Alternativtrasse atraktiv ist   
Sie ist halt Steinwaldmäßig...


----------



## scratch_a (9. August 2021)

Scheint so, als wird es zumindest keine Murmelbahn und wenn dann der Großteil die Strecke gerne nutzt, ist ja schon viel geholfen. Wenn dann keine Verbotsschilder mehr stehen, ist es noch besser.

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass wir Biker zumindest in unserer Region viel mehr naturnahe Wege fordern/errichten sollten, die dann auch für Wanderer nutzbar sein sollten und nicht exklusiv für MTB. So hat man erstens viel mehr Chancen, Zustimmung zu bekommen und das Miteinander wird dadurch mehr gestärkt als gegeneinander gearbeitet. Außerdem wird dann das komplette Wegenetz attraktiver. Wenn 90% nur Schotter- oder breite Waldwege sind, ist klar, dass sich viele auf diesen Wegen "langweilen", mit allen Konsequenzen (Bildung von Hotspots, Bau von illegalen Trails, Ausweichen auf andere Regionen).


----------



## franzam (9. August 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Scheint so, als wird es zumindest keine Murmelbahn und wenn dann der Großteil die Strecke gerne nutzt, ist ja schon viel geholfen. Wenn dann keine Verbotsschilder mehr stehen, ist es noch besser.
> 
> Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass wir Biker zumindest in unserer Region viel mehr naturnahe Wege fordern/errichten sollten, die dann auch für Wanderer nutzbar sein sollten und nicht exklusiv für MTB. So hat man erstens viel mehr Chancen, Zustimmung zu bekommen und das Miteinander wird dadurch mehr gestärkt als gegeneinander gearbeitet. Außerdem wird dann das komplette Wegenetz attraktiver. Wenn 90% nur Schotter- oder breite Waldwege sind, ist klar, dass sich viele auf diesen Wegen "langweilen", mit allen Konsequenzen (Bildung von Hotspots, Bau von illegalen Trails, Ausweichen auf andere Regionen).


Voll deiner Meinung. Zum Glück sehen das die meisten hier genauso. Und es wird ganz sicher keine Murmelbahn


----------



## Dahigez (10. August 2021)

Idealerweise bräuchte es eine politische Grundsatzentscheidung, welche die aktuelle Entwicklung in gute Bahnen lenkt.

Mit aktueller Entwicklung meine ich den zunehmenden Nutzerdruck in der Natur, speziell in der Nähe von (Groß-)Städten. Die Zunahme ist auf verschiedene Faktoren zurückzuführen, wurde aber durch die Corona-Situation speziell in Stadtnähe noch verschärft.

Die Grundsatzentscheidung müsste sein, die Nutzung der Natur speziell in der Nähe der Großräume zu fördern, sie aber auch gleichzeitig sinnvoll zu lenken.

Das hieße dann, großräumige Wegenetze anzulegen, die für Nutzergruppen wirklich attraktiv und dabei idealerweise mit öffentlichen Verkehrmitteln zu erreichen sind. Dafür sollten Wege neu gebaut oder bestehende Wege ausgewiesen und ggf. angepasst werden, und zwar für ALLE Nutzergruppen, eventuell mit Nutzungsempfehlungen, aber ohne irgendwelche Verbote. Im Gegenzug sollten dann Gebiete, wo das aus Naturschutzgründen wirklich geboten ist, für ALLE Nutzergruppen eingeschränkt werden.

Diese Wegenetze sollten dann offensiv kommuniziert werden, vor allem sollte aber für den Unterhalt und speziell auch für die Akzeptanz gesorgt werden. Das hieße dann auch, gezielt gegen Stöckchenleger, Wild-Trailbauer, Rowdies aller Art, Naturverschmutzer etc. vorzugehen.

Für mich persönlich könnte das zwar einige Einschränkungen bedeuten, weil ich mich hier in unserer Ecke eigentlich ganz wohl fühle (was sich aber ändern kann, wenn die Entwicklung so weiter geht), aber wenn es bedeutet, dass sich die Situation für die Mehrheit und auch für die Natur verbessert, bin ich gerne bereit, mit den Einschränkungen zu leben.

Die Vorteile einer solchen Lösung liegen auf der Hand:

Nachhaltigere Naturnutzung einer Vielzahl an Menschen, weil näher am Wohnort
Besseres Erholungsangebot für viele Menschen
Entlastung bisheriger Naherholung-Hotspots
Befriedung der Situation an bisherigen Problemstellen
Verbesserung des Naturschutz durch mehr tatsächliche Ruhezonen

Der politische Wille für eine solche Lösung muss allerdings erheblich sein, denn die Lösung müsste gegen viele Partikularinteressen durchgesetzt werden:

Hobby-Jäger
Hobby-Naturschützer
Hobby-Trailbauer
Bedenkenträger aller Art
Grundbesitzer
Letztere könnte man allerdings kompensieren.

Im Grunde müsste man für die Planung von Wanderwegen genauso vorgehen wie im Straßenbau: Bedarfsanalyse, Abwägen von Nutzen und Beeinträchtigungen, Durchsetzen und ggf. Kompensation von Benachteiligten (nur das man im Straßenbau heute sehr oft daran zweifeln kann, ob es noch einen Bedarf gibt bzw. ob ein Neubau sinnvoll ist, während ein zusätzlicher Bedarf an Naherholung insbesondere in Stadtnähe eigentlich unstrittig sein sollte).

Wenn ich mir die Situation bei uns anschaue: Da gibt es Wege, die sind im Bayern-Atlas als offizieller Wanderwege ausgewiesen, die sind aber null gepflegt, im Sommer total zugewachsen, enden in verschlammten Karrenwegen oder in Windbruchzonen, wo man kaum mehr durchkommt. Andererseits gibt es viele häufig genutzte Wege, die sind nirgends verzeichnet, geschweige denn als Wanderwege ausgewiesen (teils ist die Nutzung durch Biker dabei deutlich erhöht, teils sind das aber wirklich Wanderwege, die quasi schon immer genutzt wurden und wo sicher immer noch mehr Fußgänger denn Radfahrer unterwegs sind).

(Wander-)Wege scheinen ein Thema zu sein, dass in vielen Regionen auf überhaupt keiner öffentlichen Agenda steht, außer dass es verschiedene Interessensgruppen gibt, die am liebsten jegliche Wegenutzung - ganz gleich von wem, wo und zu welchem Zweck - verbieten würden. Ich denke, das muss sich in der heutigen Zeit ändern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (10. August 2021)

Dahigez schrieb:


> Die Grundsatzentscheidung müsste sein, die Nutzung der Natur speziell in der Nähe der Großräume zu fördern, sie aber auch gleichzeitig sinnvoll zu lenken.


Vor allem muss eine politische Grundsatzentscheidung her, die Erholungsfunktion der freien Natur in den Nahererholungsräumen der Ballungszentren vor die wirtschaftlichen Interessen der Grundeigentümer und die Eigeninteressen des Verbandsnaturschutzes zu stellen und für die Unterhaltung und Schaffung der Infrastruktur sowie die Entschädigung der privaten Grundbesitzer Geld bereitzustellen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (10. August 2021)

Womit wir in etwa wieder hier wären...


Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Das ist ein Punkt an dem wir weiterhin arbeiten:
> 
> *"DIMB* - Fair on Trails. *Respekt erweisen* - *Respekt erwarten*! Dies ist ein Kernsatz der Fair on Trails Aktion und spiegelt einen wesentlichen Teil der Philosophie der *DIMB* wieder, die das Mountainbiking im Einklang mit der Natur und den anderen Wald- und Bergbesuchern sieht."
> 
> ...


----------



## franzam (10. August 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Womit wir in etwa wieder hier wären...


Oder anders gesagt: Wenn sich alle anständig benehmen  würden, hätten wir die meisten Probleme gar nicht


----------



## Dahigez (10. August 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> Oder anders gesagt: Wenn sich alle anständig benehmen  würden, hätten wir die meisten Probleme gar nicht


Da möchte ich doch widersprechen, zumindest in einer Hinsicht.

Ich bin nämlich der Meinung, dass sich die meisten anständig benehmen. Die Probleme nehmen leider trotzdem zu.

Wir hätten keine Probleme, wenn wir in einem (politischen) Umfeld wären, wo sich Einzelinteressen bzw. Minderheiteninteressen nicht aufgrund von Beziehungen, Lobbyismus etc. gegen Allgemeininteressen durchsetzen könnten. Und das gilt jetzt nicht nur für die Situation der Mountainbiker (ich möchte fast sagen, wenn es nur da wäre...).

Solange es Jäger oder Bauern oder sonst jemand mit größerem Einfluss (als den der Mountainbiker) gibt, der sich an Mountainbikern stört (warum auch immer), können sich alle Mountainbiker gegenüber denen, die sie im Normalfall unterwegs treffen (Wanderer, Wege, evtl. Rehe), so anständig verhalten, wie sie nur wollen, es wird nichts bringen.

Die Konflikte mit Wanderern, sofern sie tatsächlich bestehen, werden ja nur instrumentalisiert (ggfs. werdem auch einfach erfundene Konflikte instrumentalisiert). Ich würde fast behaupten, wenn sich nur die Wanderer an den Mountainbikern stören würden (was sie übrigens mMn in der Mehrheit gar nicht tun), dann hätten wir gar nicht das Problem, denn so groß ist der Einfluss der Wanderer auch wieder nicht.

Es ist also richtig:
Wenn sich alle Mountainbiker änständig benehmen, haben wir keine Probleme mit Wanderern und anderen Erholungssuchenden.

Es ist falsch:
Wenn sich alle Mountainbiker anständig benehmen, haben wir keine Probleme.

Es geht nicht darum, wie sich die Mountainbiker benehmen. Es geht darum, dass die Mountainbiker da sind.


----------



## franzam (10. August 2021)

Da kann man auch wieder anderer Meinung sein. Es geht schon auch darum wie sich Mountainbiker benehmen. Es gibt durchaus genügend Idioten auch in unseren Reihen. Klar gibt es auch Probleme mit Leuten die einfach keine Radfahrer / Biker mögen. Denen kannste kommen wie du willst -bringt nix. Die halte ich allerdings für einen geringen Teil. Ein Großteil der Probleme haben sich in manchen Gegenden die Biker aus Unwissenheit und/oder Ignoranz auch selbst eingebrockt. Da ist es halt wieder das Problem, dass einige Deppen alles kaputt machen. 
Bei den meisten Bauern bei mir in der Gegend gäbe es mit Strecken oder Trails ganz sicher kein Problem, wenn man *vorher *frägt und ihnen als Besitzer oder Bewirtschafter einfach einen gewissen Respekt entgegen bringt. 
 Wie stellt ihr euch dann den Vorschlag die Interessen der  Freitzeitsportler über die der anderen zu stellen praktisch vor? Die Interessen der Allgemeinheit sind sicher nicht Möglichkeiten zu schaffen, damit jeder überall Trails und Strecken bauen kann ohne dass irgendwelche Wünsche der Grundbesitzer respektiert werden müssen...


----------



## Dahigez (10. August 2021)

Tja, hier in der Gegend haben ein paar Jungs einen echt coolen Trail entlang eines alten, halb verfallenen Karrenwegs gebaut. Da wurde gar nicht so viel verändert, denn der Karrenweg war schon da. Die haben einfach ein paar Schanzen und Steilkurven in das natürliche Gelände gebaut, das ging nur hie und da ein paar Meter neben dem Weg und hatte keine großen Aufbauten. Echt gut gemacht. Mit dem Eigentümer war das gar kein Problem, denn der Wald ist in Familienbesitz eines der Jungs. Dann hat aber ein Jäger bei der UNB protestiert, und weil der Wald in einem FFH liegt, mussten sie alles wieder abbauen. Das Seltsame ist, der Weg geht in einen Graben, es ist aber nur eine Seite des Grabens FFH. Wäre der Weg auf der anderen Seite des Grabens, wäre es kein Problem gewesen, aber da ist ein anderer Grundbesitzer und der hat keinen Bock auf bikende Kids. Wenn du in dem Graben stehst, ist aber überhaupt nicht ersichtlich, warum jetzt die eine Seite FFH ist und die andere Seite nicht... Typischer Fall von Pech gehabt. Wenn man dann bedenkt, dass andere mit entsprechend Geld und Verbindungen einfach mal ohne Genehmigung irgendwo hinbauen (fette Anwesen oder Ställe oder Maschinenhallen, keine naturnahen Trails - gibt es genug Beispiele) und das dann hinterher von den Behörden einfach durchgewunken wird, fragt man sich schon, wo da die Verhältnismäßigkeit liegt.

Eigentum verpflichtet, und Erholungsmöglichkeiten in der Natur möglichst in der näheren Umgebung von Ballungsgebieten ist durchaus ein berechtigtes gesellschaftliches Anliegen. Meiner Meinung nach mindestens genauso wie die nächste Umgehungsstraße. Es sagt ja keiner, dass wildes Trailbauen erlaubt werden soll. Dafür braucht es vernünftige Konzepte, die alle Interessen gegeneinander abwägen und auf deren Grundlage dann offiziell Trails gebaut werden. Grundeigentümer, die dadurch Einschränkungen erfahren, sollen natürlich angemessen entschädigt werden. Aber da werden wir nicht hinkommen, weil es eben keinen Interessensausgleich gibt und überall Jäger oder (Möchtegern-)Naturschützer Einwände vorbringen. Es gibt sicher Einwände, die berechtigt sind, es gibt aber bestimmt mindestens genauso viele Einwände, die bei objektiver Betrachtung eher keinen Bestand haben sollten, wenn man sie gegen andere berechtigte Interessen abwägt. Genau das passiert aber nicht und der Grund dafür ist der politische Wille (oder anders gesagt, der Einfluss von Lobbyverbänden etc.). Deshalb ist unser Problem nicht das Verhältnis zu den Wanderern, sondern der mangelnde Einfluß der Mountainbiker im Gegensatz zum großen Einfluß anderer Gruppen, mit denen wir beim Biken in der Regel gar keinen Kontakt haben.


----------



## franzam (10. August 2021)

Da gehts schon wieder an. Wenns FFH-Gebist ist, muss man sich an gewisse Regeln halten. Der einzige, dem man einen Vorwurf machen kann ist der Jäger, der gleich zur UNB rennt statt erst mit den Leuten zu reden. Andererseits sind nicht die bösen Lobbyverbände schuld, dass sich auch die Budler an gewisse Regeln halten müssen. Es ist natürlich Schade, wenn in eurer Gegend alle Großkopferten überall einfach hinbauen dürfen und Biker nicht. Aber einfach nur Brass auf Naturschutz und Jäger wird auch niemanden einen Deut weiter bringen...


----------



## dopero (11. August 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> Bei den meisten Bauern bei mir in der Gegend gäbe es mit Strecken oder Trails ganz sicher kein Problem, wenn man *vorher *frägt und ihnen als Besitzer oder Bewirtschafter einfach einen gewissen Respekt entgegen bringt.


Die Zeiten sind lange vorbei. Wirklich jeder Besitzer hat inzwischen durch irgend einen Verband in dem er Mitglied ist die drohende Haftung oft genug in den Kopf gesetzt bekommen.
Und was man oft genug und zudem noch von mehreren Seiten zugetragen bekommt muss ja auch stimmen.


----------



## mw.dd (11. August 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> Wie stellt ihr euch dann den Vorschlag die Interessen der Freitzeitsportler über die der anderen zu stellen praktisch vor?


Mir ging es bei dem Vorschlag nicht um Sport oder gar das Anlegen von Wegen zur bevorzugten Benutzung mit dem Mountainbike, sondern um die angemessene Berücksichtigung der Erholungsfunktion der freien Natur. Das könnte in den Naherholungsräumen dann z.B. schon dazu führen, das bestimmte Methoden der Waldbewirtschaftung nur noch eingeschränkt möglich sind oder die Anlage von Waldstraßen verboten wird. Oder eben NSG-Verordnungen so gefasst werden müssen, dass die Erholungsfunktion nicht beeinträchtigt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terentius (11. August 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Oder eben NSG-Verordnungen so gefasst werden müssen, dass die Erholungsfunktion nicht beeinträchtigt wird.


Erholung im NSG ist theoretisch eher nachrangig zu betrachten. Die eigentliche Frage ist vielerorts, ob das Gebiet überhaupt den Status NSG verdient, doch da eine bestimmtes Maß an Flächen ausgewiesen werden soll, hat man auch minderwertige NSGs genommen. Intakte Natur ist leider die Ausnahme geworden. Vielerorts macht ein LSG mehr Sinn, dort hat die naturverträgliche Nutzung ihren Platz.


----------



## Slartir (25. August 2021)

Wir sind wohl alle auch noch Klimakiller...

https://www.nordbayern.de/region/gunzenhausen/nach-center-parcs-die-trails-im-visier-1.11306509

Zu diesem Thema waren auch schon einige Leserbriefe im Tagblatt, natürlich alle gegen die Trails/den Lift...
(allerdings alle mit dem Subtext "heiliger Sankt Florian...", so las ich es immer zwischen den Zeilen.)

Neulich erschien sogar eine Zuschrift, die uns das rechtliche Recht ja eigentlich zusprach, aber das neue Gesetz (diese Verwaltungsdingens..) da ja jetzt dagegensteuere. (So frei nach meiner Erinnerung.)

Kann einer erahnen, was unter "dunklen Bedingungen" gemeint sein könnte?

S.


----------



## Sun on Tour (25. August 2021)

Bei dem Vereins-Programm werden viele noch froh sein, würde es nur gegen ein paar Wege für Mountainbiker gehen.

Vermutlich wird man aber ein altes Sprichwort bemühen, das hier gleich zweifach Gültigkeit besitzt:
"Was stört es die deutsche Eiche wenn sich die Wildsau an ihr reibt."​


----------



## dopero (26. August 2021)

> Er steuerte auch eine Idee in Sachen Trails bei: Zumindest was das Downhill-Fahren anbelangt, würden sich doch beispielsweise aufgelassene Steinbrüche als Alternative anbieten.


Was für ein Schwachsinn. Es gibt meines Wissens nach keinen Steinbruch, Sandgrube etc. in denen nicht schon während des noch laufenden Betriebes seltene, schützenswerte Arten gefunden werden und weswegen diese dann spätestens nach Nutzungsende mindestens zum Landschaftsschutzgebiet erklärt werden.


----------



## Terentius (26. August 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Was für ein Schwachsinn. Es gibt meines Wissens nach keinen Steinbruch, Sandgrube etc. in denen nicht schon während des noch laufenden Betriebes seltene, schützenswerte Arten gefunden werden und weswegen diese dann spätestens nach Nutzungsende mindestens zum Landschaftsschutzgebiet erklärt werden.



Zumal die Betreibergesellschaft im laufenden Betrieb auch einen Ausgleich für die Nutzung intakter Flächen schaffen muss und nicht selten im aktiven Tagebau Ausgleichsflächen schafft. Die Habitate sind sehr wertvoll, da es nur noch selten solche Initialstadien gibt, einige Arten, wie bspw. die Rot- und Gelbbauchunken, aber darauf angewiesen sind.

Ich verstehe nicht, was gegen Treuchtlingen spricht, die Seilbahn steht doch auch schon oder ist eine Andere geplant? Gerade solche Orte braucht es doch für eine Nutzung, die nicht für Konflikte mit anderen Freizeitaktivitäten sorgt.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (26. August 2021)

Terentius schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, was gegen Treuchtlingen spricht, die Seilbahn steht doch auch schon oder ist eine Andere geplant? Gerade solche Orte braucht es doch für eine Nutzung, die nicht für Konflikte mit anderen Freizeitaktivitäten sorgt.



Naja der Altersdurchschnitt der Mitglieder da sagt mir eigentlich genug. Es sind alte leute, MTB ist "neu" und böse und es geht ja garnicht dass der alte Lift da erneuert wird und wieder in Betrieb geht. Bloß keine Veränderungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (30. August 2021)

hatten wir hier noch gar nicht?








			Bergwald, Bike und Biotop III – „Mountainbiken? Aber natürlich!“: Hier zum Nachschauen – Hans Urban
		



Eigentlich war ich auf der Suche nach einer Aussage zur Haftungsfrage, die habe ich jedoch nicht gefunden. Evtl. sind die Aussagen von Herrn Robert Wiechmann, Fraktionssprecher der Grünen im Gemeinderat des Markts Holzkirchen und Förster in der Region, u.a. Taubenberg, interessant (Start vgl. Bild) ....

Nachtrag: aus seiner Argumentation kann ich dann auch die Schilder, die in seinem Zuständigkeitsbereich aufgestellt sind, noch weniger nachvollziehen...


----------



## dopero (30. August 2021)

dertutnix schrieb:


> Nachtrag: aus seiner Argumentation kann ich dann auch die Schilder, die in seinem Zuständigkeitsbereich aufgestellt sind, noch weniger nachvollziehen...


Verstehe Dich jetzt nicht.
Seine Argumentation ist doch genau die, welche auf dem Schild als gesetzliche Lage dargestellt wird.
Kurz zusammengefasst: Nur Forstwege sind geeignete Wege für Radfahrer. Da kann man die Schilder doch voll nachvollziehen.

Wenn man halt anders gelagerte Interessen hat, kann man die Rechtsprechung zu geeigneten Wegen im gesetzlichen Sinne natürlich erst mal ignorieren und so auslegen wie er es tut.


----------



## dertutnix (30. August 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Seine Argumentation ist doch genau die, welche auf dem Schild als gesetzliche Lage dargestellt wird.


für mich nicht wirklich... Er sagt, dass es im Gesetz den Begriff TRAILS nicht gibt, daher stellt sich mir immer die Frage, was meint das Schild? 

Auch seine sonstigen Ausführungen sind für mich nur unter dem Punkt "höchst emotional" überhaupt nachzuvollziehen (schon während der Veranstaltung). Von einer Person, die gewählter Mandatsträger, Förster (Forstbeamter?) und auch Beratungsförster ist, erwarte ich schlicht eine korrekte Ausdrucksweise, und das geht bei ihm schon damit los, dass er von einem Gesetz redet, das ich zumindest gar nicht kenne, oder kann mir einer das FORSTGESETZ nennen?


----------



## dopero (30. August 2021)

dertutnix schrieb:


> Von einer Person, die gewählter Mandatsträger, Förster (Forstbeamter?) und auch Beratungsförster ist,


Das Video zeigt imho hervorragend, dass dieser Herr Mandat, Beruf und eigenen Standpunkt anscheinend nicht auseinanderhalten kann.
Ich finde zudem, es wäre unbedingt nötig gewesen klarzustellen welche Seite er hier in dieser Diskussion vertritt, als ihm das Wort erteilt wurde.


----------



## dertutnix (30. August 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Das Video zeigt imho hervorragend, dass dieser Herr Mandat, Beruf und eigenen Standpunkt nicht auseinanderhalten kann.


ohne da jetzt abdriften zu wollen: ist es nicht genau die Aufgabe eines gewählten Menschen, sich für die Belange seiner Wählerschaft einzubringen? Insofern habe ich da auch wenig Problem, wenn sich jemand  zu seinen Ideen bekennend gewählt und dann einbringt. Dennoch muss ich erwarten dürfen, dass diese Person dann wissentlich keine Falschinformationen verbreitet, und damit meine ich nun zunächst seine politische Arbeit. Ganz anders schaut es aus, wenn er das beruflich macht. Hier ist er Vertreter der Bayerischen Staatsforsten und damit auch verpflichtet, sich a) entsprechend auszubilden und auf dem Laufenden zu halten, und b) entsprechend dem geltenden Recht seinen Beruf auszuüben. Hier hättest du also dann recht und es wäre interessant, was der Dienstherr zu diesen Äußerungen sagt...


----------



## dopero (30. August 2021)

dertutnix schrieb:


> oder kann mir einer das FORSTGESETZ nennen?


So wie „Trail“ einen Weg meint, so meint er mit „Forstgesetz“ wohl das bay. Waldgesetz.
Beides hinterlässt natürlich irgend wie den Eindruck, dass es um sein Fachwissen, trotz seines Berufes, nicht so sonderlich gut bestellt ist.


----------



## dertutnix (30. August 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> ... irgend wie den Eindruck, dass es um sein Fachwissen, trotz seines Berufes, nicht so sonderlich gut bestellt ist.


auch hier habe ich eine andere Auffassung  denn für mich hat er schon das nötige Wissen, aber eben auch das Wissen, wie er etwas für seine Meinung entsprechend einsetzt. Als Politiker mag das noch ok sein, auch wenn er damit offensichtlich die Wählerschaft für dumm verkauft, sie nicht ernst nimmt oder schlicht weiter an dem Politikverdruss schraubt, als Förster hat er jedoch keiner politischen Lobbyarbeit zu frönen, sondern schlicht seinen Job zu machen. Wobei, vermutlich mein Denkfehler bei dem Dienstherren…


----------



## scratch_a (30. August 2021)

Wie auch immer...mir gehen Leute einfach aufm Sack, die solchen Unsinn erzählen und das auf eine Art und Weise, dass Laien glauben, sie hätten wirklich recht. In seiner Position muss er die wirklichen Fakten kennen und wenn er es dann bewusst so falsch wider gibt, dann könnt ich erst recht kotzen.
Ist das der neue Zeitgeist (betrifft ja auch sämtliche andere Themen im Leben) oder war es früher auch schon so, nur dass es mir da noch nicht aufgefallen ist?


----------



## dertutnix (31. August 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> .... Ist das der neue Zeitgeist (betrifft ja auch sämtliche andere Themen im Leben) oder war es früher auch schon so, nur dass es *mir* da noch nicht aufgefallen ist?


ich würde "mir" mit "kaum jemandem" ersetzen.

Beim Kotzen bin ich dabei, und jetzt wieder zur Rechtslage, wobei man da auch öfters würgen könnte/müsste...


----------



## Sun on Tour (1. September 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> Jetzt geht es mit den Sperrungen auch im Steinwald an.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noch im Mai hatte der Forstbetrieb im Steinwald den waldhistorischen Weg rechtswidrig für Radfahrer gesperrt. Daraufhin gründete sich die DIMB IG Stoapfalz, suchte das Gespräch mit der Gemeinde und dem zuständigen Förster.

Nur gut drei Monate später gibt es mit Zustimmung der Unteren Naturschutzbehörde, der Unterstützung durch die Gemeinde, dem Segen des Forsts, Dank dem Einsatz und enormen Engagement der DIMB IG Stoapflaz im Landschaftsschutzgebiet einen neuen Trail. Zudem herrschen demnächst auch auf dem Wanderweg wieder rechtmäßige Zustände und die Sperrschilder werden entfernt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Es zeigt sich, was in Bayern möglich ist, wenn Naturschutz, Eigentümer, Kommunen und Mountainbiker gemeinsam die Rechtslage umsetzen. Ein Gewinn für alle.

Herzlichen Dank allen Beteilgten, ganz besonders aber der DIMB IG Stoapfalz!





						Bei Facebook anmelden
					

Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.




					www.facebook.com
				











						Startschuss für Mountainbike-Trail im Steinwald
					

Jetzt kann es los gehen auf dem neuen Mountainbike-Trail im Steinwald. Nach gut vier Wochen konnte die Strecke durch die ehrenamtlichen Mitglieder des Mountainbike-Clubs „IG Stoapfalz“ fertiggestellt und ihrer Bestimmung übergeben werden.




					www.onetz.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (1. September 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Noch im Mai hatte der Forstbetrieb im Steinwald den waldhistorischen Weg rechtswidrig für Radfahrer gesperrt. Daraufhin gründete sich die DIMB IG Stoapfalz, suchte das Gespräch mit der Gemeinde und dem zuständigen Förster.
> 
> Nur gut drei Monate später gibt es mit Zustimmung der Unteren Naturschutzbehörde, der Unterstützung durch die Gemeinde, dem Segen des Forsts, Dank dem Einsatz und enormen Engagement der DIMB IG Stoapflaz im Landschaftsschutzgebiet einen neuen Trail. Zudem herrschen nun auch auf dem Wanderweg wieder rechtmäßige Zustände und die Sperrschilder wurden entfernt.
> 
> ...


Wir sind auch etwas stolz darauf. Unsere IG ist ja gerade  mal 10 Wochen alt! Es ist aber eine super Truppe und wir hatten auch super Verhandlungspartner. 
Dazu muss ich noch den Erbendorfer Bgm. Johannes Reger zitieren:  *„Wir haben es nicht zu Tode diskutiert, sondern mit allen wichtigen Stellen gesprochen und es einfach gemacht.“*

Was ich sonst noch zu dem Trail sagen möchte ( von FB ):

Der Stoapfalz-Saubad-Trail ist eine Alternative zu dem zeitweise viel begangenen historischen Waldlehrpfad:
-Es ist ein typischer Steinwald-Naturweg! Somit ist es keine geshapte Murmelbahn, kein Downhill-Track und auch keine Strava-Rennpiste...
-Hauptfahrtrichtung ist von Nord nach Süd
- Da wir im Steinwald möglichst ohne Verbotsschilder auskommen wollen, rechnet bitte auch damit, dass sich vielleicht ab und zu mal ein Wanderer auf die Strecke verläuft und fahrt dementsprechend rücksichtsvoll!
Wir wünschen immer unfallfreie Fahrt!

p.s. Vielen Dank nochmal an alle Mithelfer: David, Rainer, Jon, Christoph, Andreas, Fabian, Jörg, Boris und Jakob.
Natürlich auch großer Dank an den Bürgermeister Johannes Reger und den Revierförster Carsten Klöble für die gute Zusammenarbeit und last but not least der UNB Tirschenreuth für die schnelle Bearbeitung


----------



## scratch_a (5. September 2021)

Gestern irgendwo bei Etzelwang gesehen. Was will der Jagd-Verband mit diesen provokativen Plakaten erreichen? Mehr Verständnis für ihr Hobby? 
Ich würde mich als Jäger dafür schämen. Wäre ich der Fahrer, würde ich mich schlau machen, ob man gegen so einen Bildmissbrauch rechtlich vorgehen kann.

Schade, dass sich für so ein Vorgehen anscheinend niemand von den Bikezeitschriften oder mtb-news interessieren. Zumindest habe ich bisher nichts dergleichen wahrgenommen. Aber etwas Gegenwind könnte hier nicht schaden, wir wissen ja inzwischen, wohin der Hase hüpft.
Wenn ich als Einzelperson einen Brief verfassen würde, würden sie wohl nur lachen und die Mail löschen.

Ach ja, das Plakat hängt neben einem schottrigen breiten Waldweg, der definitiv von Maschinen/PKW befahren wird. Es war kein gebauter Weg oder Singletrail zu sehen gewesen. Dort fährt also mit Sicherheit keiner mit einem Downhiller rum und scheucht irgendwas auf.


----------



## pib (5. September 2021)

Wir treiben Sport im Wohnzimmer der Tiere und ihr knallt sie dort ab. So what. Jäger sind schon witzig


----------



## pib (6. September 2021)

Ich bin dem Link mal gefolgt:




__





						Besucherlenkung - Bayerischer Jagdverband e.V.
					

„Schütze uns und unseren Lebensraum“ Sie lieben die Natur? Frische Luft, draußen sein, Sport treiben, sich den Wind um die Nase wehen lassen und den Duft von Wald, Wiese und Freiheit inhalieren? Das ist gut so! Denn die Natur ist für uns alle Kraftquell und Bewegung an der frischen Luft fördert...




					www.jagd-bayern.de
				




Anscheinend kann jedermann die Plakate bestellen und dann aufstellen. Es gibt 12 Motive. Das MTB Motiv ist nicht (mehr) dabei. Haben die vielleicht schon reagiert und das Motiv entfernt?


----------



## Terentius (6. September 2021)

Grundsätzlich aber kein falscher Gedanke, wo sich doch immer mehr Menschen in der freien Natur aufhalten und scheinbar nicht wissen, wie man sich zu verhalten hat. Mit Hundebesitzern, die oft arrogant und verständnislos reagieren, habe ich häufiger Probleme. Wären die Hunde wirklich angeleint, würden alle davon profitieren. Sich auf den Wegen zu bewegen, wenn auch als Fußgänger mehr erlaubt ist, kein Feuer zu machen, keinen Müll zu hinterlassen und nicht nachts im Wald zu sein, ist doch ein guter Hinweis und empfinde ich jetzt nicht als Angriff auf meine Rechte. 

Das Motiv mit dem MTB ist natürlich schon etwas unglücklich gewählt. Die Frage ist, ob das Motiv so beliebt war, dass es jetzt nicht mehr verfügbar ist oder ob sie es aus anderen Gründen rausgenommen haben. 

Zu den Bildrechten, da es Stock Fotos von Adobe sind, wird man kaum dagegen vorgehen können.


----------



## dertutnix (6. September 2021)

was ich so mitbekommen habe, wurde das Schild intensiv auf Facebook "behandelt" und dann in der Konsequenz vom Netz genommen. Ob es sich hier dann um eine "Altlast" handelt, oder das Motiv doch weiterhin bezogen werden kann, müsste ggf. geklärt werden...


----------



## bassimon (6. September 2021)

pib schrieb:


> Ich bin dem Link mal gefolgt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im Bestellformular sind es 16 Plakate und da ist das o.g. noch dabei. Denke schon, dass das noch bestellt werden kann.

Die grundsätzlichen Verhaltensregeln (Hunde anleinen, auf Wegen bleiben, Müll mitnehmen, kein Feuer machen, nicht bei Nacht in den Wald) sind natürlich lobenswert und sollten sich für jeden selbst verstehen, der sich in der Natur bewegt. Leider scheint auch das mittlerweile viel verlangt.


----------



## pib (6. September 2021)

bassimon schrieb:


> Im Bestellformular sind es 16 Plakate und da ist das o.g. noch dabei. Denke schon, dass das noch bestellt werden kann.
> 
> Die grundsätzlichen Verhaltensregeln (Hunde anleinen, auf Wegen bleiben, Müll mitnehmen, kein Feuer machen, nicht bei Nacht in den Wald) sind natürlich lobenswert und sollten sich für jeden selbst verstehen, der sich in der Natur bewegt. Leider scheint auch das mittlerweile viel verlangt.



Geil. Gegen Tourengeher und Skifahrer haben sie ja auch gehetzt. Hätte ich gerne gesehen die Plakate. Online leider auch nicht mehr aufrufbar.


----------



## dopero (6. September 2021)

Wenn man sich die Seite des Jagdverbandes anschaut, finde ich es eh grenzwertig wie sich dieser als Zusammenschluss von Naturfreunden und -schützern darstellt.

Die Kampange mit Thomas Huber und der Gamspatenschaft kommt bei mir ähnlich einem „Greenwashing“ mit Promi rüber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (6. September 2021)

Sind im übrigen mal "19 humorvollen Schilder" gewesen.

Es scheint da übrigens einen ganz neuen Satz Schilder zu geben, denn die jetzt angebotenen sind Querformat. Die alten waren, anhand dem was man noch finden kann, alle Hochformat und deutlich größer.


----------



## Rajesh (6. September 2021)

Terentius schrieb:


> nicht nachts im Wald zu sein


Jäger sind bis weit in die Nacht noch im Wald. Da reicht es wenn nur etwas Restlicht vorhanden ist um auf Schwarzwild (Wildschweine) zu gehen.


----------



## scratch_a (6. September 2021)

Terentius schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich aber kein falscher Gedanke, wo sich doch immer mehr Menschen in der freien Natur aufhalten und scheinbar nicht wissen, wie man sich zu verhalten hat. Mit Hundebesitzern, die oft arrogant und verständnislos reagieren, habe ich häufiger Probleme. Wären die Hunde wirklich angeleint, würden alle davon profitieren. Sich auf den Wegen zu bewegen, wenn auch als Fußgänger mehr erlaubt ist, kein Feuer zu machen, keinen Müll zu hinterlassen und nicht nachts im Wald zu sein, ist doch ein guter Hinweis und empfinde ich jetzt nicht als Angriff auf meine Rechte.
> 
> Das Motiv mit dem MTB ist natürlich schon etwas unglücklich gewählt. Die Frage ist, ob das Motiv so beliebt war, dass es jetzt nicht mehr verfügbar ist oder ob sie es aus anderen Gründen rausgenommen haben.
> 
> Zu den Bildrechten, da es Stock Fotos von Adobe sind, wird man kaum dagegen vorgehen können.



Klar, immer mal wieder Hinweise zu Verhaltensregeln sind ja an sich ganz ok, auch wenn sie eigentlich selbstverständlich sein sollten. Und die Schilder nur mit Tieren passen schon.
Aber diese Plakate sollten dann meines Erachtens von den bayerischen Staatsforsten oder von einem wirklichen Umweltschutzverein kommen und nicht von Jägern, welche Interesse daran haben, die Tiere selber zu erlegen. Das ist in meinen Augen heuchlerisch und soll nur ihr Image aufbessern, in dem man neue "Feinde" schafft bzw. andere noch schlechter darstellt.

Und die Motivwahl mit Personen drauf ist auch schon arg daneben, egal ob jetzt MTB oder Skifahrer. Wie schon angemerkt, kann man in diesem Bestellformular wohl weiterhin entsprechende Plakate bestellen.



dertutnix schrieb:


> was ich so mitbekommen habe, wurde das Schild intensiv auf Facebook "behandelt" und dann in der Konsequenz vom Netz genommen. Ob es sich hier dann um eine "Altlast" handelt, oder das Motiv doch weiterhin bezogen werden kann, müsste ggf. geklärt werden...



Bin in Facebook nicht unterwegs, deswegen geht so etwas an mir vorbei. Aber das ist ja schon mal gut, wenn da schon Gegenwind gekommen ist. 
Wie oben erwähnt gehe ich stark davon aus, dass es nach wie vor bezogen werden kann und das Plakat, welches ich fotografiert habe, schien auch nicht sehr alt zu sein. Sieht man ja solchen Plakaten relativ schnell an, wenn sie mal eine gewisse Zeit hängen.


----------



## dopero (6. September 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Wie oben erwähnt gehe ich stark davon aus, dass es nach wie vor bezogen werden kann und das Plakat, welches ich fotografiert habe, schien auch nicht sehr alt zu sein. Sieht man ja solchen Plakaten relativ schnell an, wenn sie mal eine gewisse Zeit hängen.


Ich interpretiere die Angaben im Formular so, dass diese Schilder direkt auf Alu-Dibond gedruckt sind. Das ist sehr UV-beständig und sieht deswegen nach längerer Zeit immer noch neu aus.


----------



## scratch_a (6. September 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Ich interpretiere die Angaben im Formular so, dass diese Schilder direkt auf Alu-Dibond gedruckt sind. Das ist sehr UV-beständig und sieht deswegen nach längerer Zeit immer noch neu aus.



Stimmt, die Schilder in diesem Bestellformular sind auf Alu-Dibond und diese halten sehr lange. So genau habe ich es mir dann nicht angeschaut auf was es gedruckt ist, weil ich eh schon einen dicken Hals hatte


----------



## dertutnix (9. September 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> ...



das Bild der beiden Mountainbiker scheint übrigens gern genutzt zu werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (9. September 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Stimmt, die Schilder in diesem Bestellformular sind auf Alu-Dibond und diese halten sehr lange.


... das Material der Schilder wird nicht entscheidend sein ...
... hätten auch mal schöne Duschwände werden können...


----------



## franzam (11. September 2021)

Aus der Amberger Ecke, von der FB-Seite des BJV Sulzbach-Rosenberg:





						Bei Facebook anmelden
					

Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## reo-fahrer (11. September 2021)

Heute in Hersbruck bei Nürnberg gesehen:










auch eine "interessante" Interpretation.


----------



## dopero (11. September 2021)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> auch eine "interessante" Interpretation.


„Befestigte Wege“ ist ein typisches Beispiel für falsche Information durch Verbände, die geglaubt werden, weil sie oft genug wiederholt wurden.

Ich würde ja dafür plädieren die ganzen Schilder als das zu bezeichnen, was sie im Endeffekt darstellen: Propaganda, um die Bevölkerung untereinander aufzuhetzen.


----------



## scratch_a (11. September 2021)

Wo in Hersbruck sind die Schilder genau? Hast du das der DIMB auch schon gemeldet?
Sind das Auswirkungen der neuen VwV? Bezeichnend ist, dass immer Jäger mit im Spiel sind.


----------



## Sun on Tour (11. September 2021)

Nur mal so zum Nachdenken:


			https://www.zobodat.at/pdf/Laufener-Spez-u-Seminarbeitr_1_2001_0008-0009.pdf
		


... und die Jäger sind nicht die einzigen, die sich um den Schutz der Wildtiere sorgen ...
u. v. a.:








						Das Tier weiß, dass ich nicht töten will
					

Darüber hinaus können alle Tiere sehr genau wahrnehmen, wer da durch die Gegend läuft oder fährt. Ich persönlich kann mich auf wenige Meter einem Reh nähern. Da




					www.wildtierschutz-deutschland.de
				




P.S.: Das Wesen von unbeachtlichen Schildern ist, dass man sie nicht beachten muss.


----------



## franzam (11. September 2021)

Ja, Stadt Hersbruck, bei Anlegen von Trails und Querfeldeinfahren kann man ja noch zustimmen. Aber der Rest ist Mumpitz.
Singeltrails können durchaus auch offizielle Wege sein...


----------



## franzam (11. September 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Nur mal so zum Nachdenken:
> 
> 
> https://www.zobodat.at/pdf/Laufener-Spez-u-Seminarbeitr_1_2001_0008-0009.pdf
> ...


Es gibt zum Glück auch ein paar Jäger, die es auch so sehen, dass die permanente Bejagung die größte Störung der Wildtiere ist. Lieber an wenigen Tagen intensiv und dann Ruhe. Dann haben auch die Touristen wieder mehr Anblick...


----------



## Caradiel (12. September 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Wo in Hersbruck sind die Schilder genau? Hast du das der DIMB auch schon gemeldet?
> Sind das Auswirkungen der neuen VwV? Bezeichnend ist, dass immer Jäger mit im Spiel sind.


Vom oberen Schild ist mir folgende Standort bekannt. Zwischen Engelthal und Weiher dem Frankenweg folgend kommt man unübersehbar vorbei.


----------



## reo-fahrer (12. September 2021)

Caradiel schrieb:


> Vom oberen Schild ist mir folgende Standort bekannt. Zwischen Engelthal und Weiher dem Frankenweg folgend kommt man unübersehbar vorbei.



das war's aber nicht  gibt ja genug andere dort... Weitere hängen an den gelben Kringeln, das 2. hängt ein paar Mal in der Nähe des blauen Kringels, jeweils ohne Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (12. September 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Sind das Auswirkungen der neuen VwV?


In einem Parallelthread wurde zur neuen VwV die Frage gesetllt:


ufp schrieb:


> Wenn es also aus derzeitiger Rechtsansicht (sogenannte herrschende Lehre/Ansicht) nichts zu ändern ist, stellt sich eben die Frage, wie man dazu kommt, dies mit einer Weisung, Arbeitsanleitung, Erklärung etc ändern zu wollen?



Wer der Sache einmal auf den Grund gehen möchte, findet die Antwort im Thread
*Mountainbiken in Bayern – Updates im Betretungsrecht: Geldbußen und Beschlagnahmung von Bikes möglich [Update]*

Da das Thema, wie "könnte es gelingen das von der Bayerischen Verfassung geschützte, und per se naturverträgliche Mountainbiken einzuschränken", sehr komplex ist, hatte es einige Beiträge benötigt darzustellen, wer hatte schon erfolglose Anläufe unternommen, wer war letztlich vielleicht doch erfolgreich, mit welchen Mitteln hat man es versucht, wie ist es zum aktuell verfolgten Ansatz gekommen und warum dieser nicht wirklich etwas taugt.

Auf *Seite 82* des o. g. Threads geht`s los.


----------



## scratch_a (12. September 2021)

Der Thread und deine Beiträge sind mir bekannt, danke.

Für mich stellt sich hier konkret die Frage, ob die Zettel (von Schildern kann man ja kaum reden) seit der Veröffentlichung der Vollzugshinweise aufgehängt wurden (in ihrer Hoffnung, dass sie jetzt legitim seien) oder ob sie unabhängig davon schon vorher hingen. 
Um Weiher waren wir schon länger nicht mehr, aber vor paar Jahren gab es keine Hinweise. Letztes Jahr sind wir nur am Frankenweg durch, da habe ich auch keine gesehen.

Bin gespannt, wann es mal wirklich zu einer Anzeige oder sogar Verhandlung kommt. Das Gesetz (und somit auch Richter) sollten ja eigentlich auf "unserer Seite" stehen. Ich befürchte nämlich, dass wir die aktuelle Verwaltungsvorschrift auch nach 2 Jahren "Probelauf" nicht vom Tisch haben werden. Deshalb wird es wohl oder übel noch das ein oder andere Urteil geben müssen, um bestimmte Jäger und Förster zu "überzeugen", dass sie mit ihrer Annahme falsch sind, man dürfe generell nicht auf schmalen Wegen fahren. Die vorhandenen Urteile reichen ja offensichtlich noch nicht aus oder glauben sie vielleicht, dass es sich mit der Verwaltungsvorschrift seit letztem Jahr geändert hätte?


----------



## Sun on Tour (12. September 2021)

Frag` einfach mal bei der heuer gegründeten DIMB IG Nürnberger Land nach. Die haben da eigentlich einen recht guten Überblick.

Ansonsten liegt unser Augenmerk neben den juristischen Fragen vor allem auf intelligenten Lösungen, die ohne Rechtsbruch auskommen. Soweit sind aber noch nicht alle.


----------



## Sandheide (12. September 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Verwaltungsvorschrift auch nach 2 Jahren "Probelauf" nicht vom Tisch haben werden.


Da liegst du vermutlich richtig.. Ich hatte vor kurzem erst das Vergnügen mit der Naturschutzbehörde eine Begehung bei uns durchzuführen. Da wurde mir "mitgeteilt" das aktuell an einem neuen Gesetzestext gearbeitet wird der 2022 zur Abstimmung und wenn erfolgreich 2023 eingeführt werden soll. Und was ich noch seltsam fand das sie aus einer anderen VwV zitiert haben in der Wegebreiten und Einsicht nach kurven mit aufgeführt waren. 
@Sun on Tour ist euch darüber etwas bekannt?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (14. September 2021)

Kanada vor vielen Jahren wie jetzt (noch/erst recht) bei uns:


----------



## 5_Uhr_Charlie (20. September 2021)

Da kann man nur hoffen, dass sich das bei uns auch zu mehr Akzeptanz entwickelt. Und vor allem das bei uns in der Zukunft die Trails auch genau so aussehen wie im Video zu sehen...


----------



## Darth Happy (20. September 2021)

Wenn das Borkenkäferholz nicht mit staatlicher Förderung kubikkilometerweise in den Wald gehäckselt worden wäre... was hätte man damit nur für irre Northshores bauen können 😵🙈


----------



## Big_Jim (1. Oktober 2021)

hmm laut Imagefilm kann man ich Bad Wiesee auch über Wiesenfahren (ca ab Sekunde 40)




und hier noch der Artikel dazu in dem die Szene gleich aufgegriffen wird.








						Bad Wiessee feilt mit einem Film am Image: Gemeinde präsentiert sich in 60 Sekunden
					

Bad Wiessee – Schampus an der Seepromenade, eine Runde mit dem SUP über den tiefblauen Tegernsee, eine rasante Abfahrt mit dem Mountainbike über grüne Wiesen und am Ende des Tages eine Glückssträhne in der Spielbank: Der Imagefilm der Gemeinde Bad Wiessee, gerade mal eine Minute lang, zeigt mit...




					www.merkur.de


----------



## Tabletop84 (1. Oktober 2021)

5_Uhr_Charlie schrieb:


> Da kann man nur hoffen, dass sich das bei uns auch zu mehr Akzeptanz entwickelt. Und vor allem das bei uns in der Zukunft die Trails auch genau so aussehen wie im Video zu sehen...



Der Vergleich hinkt leider gewaltig. Deutschland hat 233 Einwohner pro Quadratkilometer. Kanada 4.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dahigez (1. Oktober 2021)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Der Vergleich hinkt leider gewaltig. Deutschland hat 233 Einwohner pro Quadratkilometer. Kanada 4.


Du kannst aber nicht Kanada als Ganzes mit Deutschland oder Europa vergleichen. Die Region des fraglichen Films, also die Gegend zwischen Vancouver und Whistler im weitesten Sinne, ist jetzt nicht so dünn besiedelt und in unmittelbarer Nachbarschaft ist einer der größten Ballungsräume des Landes. Da gibt es schon auch Nutzungsdruck, erst recht was Bike-Trails betrifft, denn das Verhältnis MTBer zu Einwohner dürfte dort deutlich höher sein als hierzulande. Interessanterweise ist dort ja die Situation für Biker dadurch besser geworden, dass ihre Zahl deutlich gestiegen ist und damit auch die allgemeine Akzeptanz für den Sport.


----------



## Tabletop84 (1. Oktober 2021)

Die Akzeptanz könnte hier schon höher sein, keine Frage. Die Gegebenheiten sind hier halt historisch gewachsen und durch die höhere Bevölkerungsdichte hat man es nicht nur mit einem Grundbesitzer pro Trail, sondern gern mal mit einer zweistelligen Anzahl bestehend aus Jagd- und Landwirtschaftslobby die eng mit der lokalen Politik verbunden ist. Dann kommen noch die Naturschützer dazu und halt die allgemein langsame und ineffiziente Boomer-Verwaltung bzw. die DACH-Regulierungswut und Vereinsmeierei.

Das gibt's so in Kanada alles nicht. Da gibt's einen Land Owner, vielleicht mal zwei die man überzeugen muss. 

Ein weiterer wichtiger Punkt ist das Revierjagdsystem das außerhalb des DACH-Raums relativ einzigartig ist. Das schafft auch so eine Grund-und-Boden-Mentalität über die Grundbesitzer hinaus.


----------



## reo-fahrer (6. Oktober 2021)

mal wieder was aus der Zeitung:


----------



## Tabletop84 (6. Oktober 2021)

Tja, was soll man dazu sagen. Der Weg auf dem Bild sieht mir jedoch nicht gerade nach mit Sprüngen durchsetzter Downhillstrecke, sondern wie ein stinknormaler Wanderweg aus. Die Stöckchenlegerfraktion hat offensichtlich nicht an die Altersstruktur unserer Bevölkerung gedacht. Bin mal gespannt wie das jetzt in den Medien dargestellt wird, bzw. überhaupt Widerhall findet. Sonst wird ja immer nur wahrheitswidrig geraunt dass die bösen Moutnainbiker die Wanderer und Tiere über den Haufen fahren...


----------



## Deleted 283425 (6. Oktober 2021)

Försterin und Forst haben ja schonmal eine eigene Definition inkl. Strafmaß für Radfahrer am Start :x

Der Stöckchenleger hat sein Ziel erreicht, wird "für Radfahrer gesperrt".


----------



## scratch_a (6. Oktober 2021)

So kann man natürlich auch Konflikte herbei führen, welche dann letztendlich zur Sperrung führen. Hoffentlich macht das nicht Schule.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (7. Oktober 2021)

Big_Jim schrieb:


> hmm laut Imagefilm kann man ich Bad Wiesee auch über Wiesenfahren (ca ab Sekunde 40)


das ist der Weg von der Holzeralm hinunter nach Bad Wiessee, ein in der amtlichen TK eingezeichneter Weg, vgl. Geoportal.Bayern.de


----------



## Smithie (7. Oktober 2021)

Anderseits könnte der Vorfall schon den einen oder anderer Stöckchenleger abschrecken, gebrechliche Omas sind ja nicht deren Zielgruppe.


----------



## Sun on Tour (7. Oktober 2021)

Vor einem Monat habe ich so einen Stöckchenleger bei Nürnberg getroffen und auf solche Folgen hingewiesen:


Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Bin heute vom Birkensee nach Ungelstetten spazieren gegangen, hab bei der Alten Scheune eingekehrt und beim Rückweg lagen dann wie oben beschrieben um 17:45 Uhr Stöckchen über den Weg. Hab sie dann weggeräumt, habe aber noch gehört wie die jemand wieder zurück legt. Bin dann wieder zurück und hab` dann den Stöckchenleger neben dem Weg im "Unterholz" getroffen und angesprochen.
> 
> Erst tat er unschuldig, dann stritt er ab und dann meinte er Radfahren sei dort eh verboten, es störe die Fußgänger, der Forst hätte auch etwas gegen die Radfahrer. Hab` ihm erklärt, dass das auch für Fußgänger gefährlich sein kann und auf jeden Fall nicht in Ordnung ist.
> 
> ...



P.S.: Die DIMB ist mit der IG vor Ort dabei die Sache in Coburg zu klären.


----------



## ulli! (8. Oktober 2021)

Wie ist denn die derzeitige Rechtssprechung zum Thema geeigneter Weg?
Gibt es was aktuelleres als:
* 03.07.2015, Az. 11 B 14.2809 ?

*


----------



## Sun on Tour (8. Oktober 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Im Urteil des AG Aichach (als PDF) vom 17.04.2018 wird der Wegebegriff ausführlich behandelt.
> 
> Der frühere Rechtsreferent der DIMB, Helmut Klawitter, hat mir die Erlaubnis gegeben ihn hierzu zu zitieren, was ich sehr gerne tue:
> 
> ...


----------



## AnAx (8. Oktober 2021)

JohSch schrieb:


> Der Stöckchenleger hat sein Ziel erreicht, wird "für Radfahrer gesperrt".



In anderen Zusammenhängen nennt man sowas 'Victim Blaming'


----------



## AnAx (11. Oktober 2021)

Neuer böse Mountainbiker Artikel 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Rajesh (11. Oktober 2021)

So böse finde ich den Artikel nicht. Es wird der Zustand beschrieben.
Es wird nicht einseitig einer Gruppe die Schuld zugeschrieben oder verlangt eine Gruppe pauschal auszusperren.


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. Oktober 2021)

Naja, es wird halt mal wieder der Spin aus Sicht der Jagd- und Landwirtschaftslobby und ihrer politischen Vertreter wiedergekäut. Sicher steigt der Nutzungsdruck, aber eben auch von Seiten dieser Lobby. Gestern wurde hier mit Traktoren die auch immer größer werden bis spät in die Nacht Mais gehäkselt. Das hat man kilometerweit gehört. Ein paar Tage davor wird ne Maisjagd veranstaltet, weil die Wildschweine natürlich in den Mais gehen. Dazu unzählige Fahrten ebendieser Nutzergruppen mit PKW oder schweren Maschinen, zum Teil wirklich querfeldein, wo man die Spuren dann noch jahrelang bewundern kann. Ob das die Tiere nicht stört?



> Vermutlich ist der erste Mountainbiker dort einer Schlepperspur vom Holzrücken nachgefahren. [...]
> Muss man denn die Natur konsumieren statt sie zu genießen?", fragt Martin Wieseckel sich.



Gute Frage! ^^

Das sind genau die Leute die es fertig bringen über die Bodenkrume zu jammern und dann ein paar Meter weiter mit ihrem tonnenschweren Gefährt ebenjene aufzureißen und ihre Volksvertreter betonieren daneben alles zu.


----------



## dopero (11. Oktober 2021)

Man hat aber schon wieder den Eindruck, dass es insbesondere gegen Montainbikes geht.
Und die im Artikel wiedergegebenen Meinungen zum Betretungs-und Befahrungsrecht werden halt einfach abgedruckt, ohne diese Aussagen auf rechtliche Konformität zu prüfen.

Das Bild mit dem „Mountainbiker“ ist im übrigen auch voll daneben.
1. sehe ich da nur einen Fußgänger, welcher ein Fahrrad schiebt, was im gesamten Wald erlaubt ist.
2. befindet sich der Fußgänger ganz offensichtlich auf einem Weg, weswegen er da auch Fahrrad fahren dürfte.
3. stelle ich mir die Frage wie diese Aufnahme zustande gekommen ist. Wenn durch eine Wildkamera, hätte die Aufnahme gelöscht werden müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rajesh (11. Oktober 2021)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Naja, es wird halt mal wieder der Spin aus Sicht der Jagd- und Landwirtschaftslobby und ihrer politischen Vertreter wiedergekäut. Sicher steigt der Nutzungsdruck, aber eben auch von Seiten dieser Lobby. Gestern wurde hier mit Traktoren die auch immer größer werden bis spät in die Nacht Mais gehäkselt. Das hat man kilometerweit gehört. Ein paar Tage davor wird ne Maisjagd veranstaltet, weil die Wildschweine natürlich in den Mais gehen. Dazu unzählige Fahrten ebendieser Nutzergruppen mit PKW oder schweren Maschinen, zum Teil wirklich querfeldein, wo man die Spuren dann noch jahrelang bewundern kann. Ob das die Tiere nicht stört?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das alles wird wahrscheinlich mit Zustimmung des Grundstückbesitzers geschehen.
Außerdem bringt es nichts mit "ja, aber die anderen" zu antworten.

Ich bin auch für ein freies Betretungsrecht, 
aber langsam sind mir unsere Reaktionen auf solche Artikel etwas zu dünnhäutig und berechtigte Kriktik wird nicht mehr angenommen. 
Daran ist aber wahrscheinlich auch unser "Gegenüber" schuld, weil es zu oft pauschale Angriffe auf uns gibt.


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. Oktober 2021)

Rajesh schrieb:


> Das alles wird wahrscheinlich mit Zustimmung des Grundstückbesitzers geschehen.


Das macht seine Argumentation aber nicht weniger scheinheilig. Wie kann ich mit dem Traktor und Motorsägen durch ein Waldstück pflügen und im Anschluss wegen der Bodenkrume Tränen vergießen? Das ist doch gaga. Zufällig bekomme ich da gute Einblicke und abgesehen von derartigen Zeitungsartikeln scheren sich die meisten Landwirte nicht allzuviel um Nachhaltigkeit. Da wird überall geackert und gefahren, Schweineställe an den Waldrand gebaut und bis spät in die Nacht gelärmt. Wenn sich Wild in diesen immer weiter ausfransenden Agrarwirtschaftszirkus 'verirrt' wird schnell nach dem Jäger gerufen der es unter großem Getöse mit zig Fahrzeugen, Hunden und Leuten dann abknallt. Und am nächsten Tag gibt man sich dann im Lokalbaltt untröstlich wenn der Radler auf einem schmalen Weg im Wald einen Kratzer an der Wurzel macht? Ich kann solche Leute nicht ernst nehmen.


----------



## pib (11. Oktober 2021)

Wir werden halt mehr.... In der Nachbarschaft kommen jetzt >400 neue Wohneinheiten hin. Will heißen: es geht nur mit gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme in Zukunft.










						Stadt Kempten
					

description




					www.kempten.de


----------



## Black-Under (11. Oktober 2021)

pib schrieb:


> Wir werden halt mehr.... In der Nachbarschaft kommen jetzt >400 neue Wohneinheiten hin. Will heißen: es geht nur mit gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme in Zukunft.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1353440
> 
> ...


und das stimmt eben nicht. Wir werden nicht mehr, die Bevölkerungszahl Deutschlands ist seit Jahren ziemlich konstant.


----------



## pib (11. Oktober 2021)

Doch. Weltbevölkerung wächst. Ballungszentren werden voller. Freie Flächen werden weniger. Da wo keiner wohnt, gibt es auch keine Probleme.


----------



## mw.dd (11. Oktober 2021)

Rajesh schrieb:


> So böse finde ich den Artikel nicht. Es wird der Zustand beschrieben.
> Es wird nicht einseitig einer Gruppe die Schuld zugeschrieben oder verlangt eine Gruppe pauschal auszusperren.


Ich finde den Artikel schon böse, weil er legales und berechtigtes Erholungsverhalten mit illegalem in einen Topf wirft. Das diesmal nicht nur die Mountainbiker, sondern auch andere Erholungssuchende dran sind, zeigt aber sehr schön die eigentliche Stoßrichtung.


----------



## DonArcturus (11. Oktober 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Das diesmal nicht nur die Mountainbiker, sondern auch andere Erholungssuchende dran sind, zeigt aber sehr schön die eigentliche Stoßrichtung.


Kein Mensch stirbt als Jungfrau. Das Leben f**kt dich jeden Tag...


----------



## Black-Under (11. Oktober 2021)

pib schrieb:


> Doch. Weltbevölkerung wächst. Ballungszentren werden voller. Freie Flächen werden weniger. Da wo keiner wohnt, gibt es auch keine Probleme.


Die Weltbevölkerung spielt ja wohl in dem von dir genannten Zusammenhang keine Rolle.
Fakt ist die Einwohnerzahl Deutschlands ist zwischen 2001 und 2010 sogar gesunken. 

Warum alle nach mehr Wohnraum schreien, begreife ich schon lange nicht. Wenn wir doch nicht mehr werden. Die Kommunen tun so als wenn jedes Jahr 10 Millionen mehr dazu kommen.


----------



## Black-Under (11. Oktober 2021)

AnAx schrieb:


> Neuer böse Mountainbiker Artikel 🤦‍♂️


Geil "Natur kommt nicht mehr zur Ruhe" und dann ein Bild einer toten Fichten Monokultur. Dort war auch vorher keine "Natur".

...und dann ein Landwirt der wahrscheinlich auch gerne und oft mit dem Trecker durch die Wälder fährt um von Weide zu Weide zu kommen. Gerade Landwirte sollten sich nicht als Naturschützer aufspielen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blasius0 (11. Oktober 2021)




----------



## Black-Under (11. Oktober 2021)

Blasius0 schrieb:


>


Wir haben ja nichts dagegen, aber......

Das sind dann Menschen die Lorbeerhecken vor den Häusern haben oder Steinwüsten und faseln dann was von Umweltschutz.......


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. Oktober 2021)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Die Weltbevölkerung spielt ja wohl in dem von dir genannten Zusammenhang keine Rolle.
> Fakt ist die Einwohnerzahl Deutschlands ist zwischen 2001 und 2010 sogar gesunken.
> 
> Warum alle nach mehr Wohnraum schreien, begreife ich schon lange nicht. Wenn wir doch nicht mehr werden. Die Kommunen tun so als wenn jedes Jahr 10 Millionen mehr dazu kommen.


Aber ist sie in den letzten Jahren denn nicht gestiegen? Und es geht ja nicht nur um die Einwohnerzahl, sondern um darum dass Deutschland schon vorher sehr dicht besiedelt war. Dazu kommt halt dann auch ausufernder Konsum wie zb immer mehr und größere Autos, Outdoor-Trend, Gigantomanie in der Landwirtschaft, Zersiedelung, Mobilitätssteigerung. Und dann noch immer dieses gejammer dass wir zu wenig und zu schlecht ausgebaute Straßen hätten, deren Ausbau dann natürlich wiederum zu mehr Verkehr führt.


----------



## McDreck (11. Oktober 2021)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Aber ist sie in den letzten Jahren denn nicht gestiegen?


Die letzten 10 Jahre ist sie leicht gestiegen. Die Gesamtbevölkerungszahl ist aber sicher nicht das Problem sondern die Ballung zum Einen sowie die ständig steigenden Bedürfnisse zum Anderen. Erst pferchen sich die Leute in möglichst dicht besiedelte Städte, wo sie dann Drang in die Natur entwickeln, und das auch noch zur selben Zeit wie alle anderen. Die "Natur" ist schon lange keine mehr sondern intensiv bewirtschaftete Kulturlandschaft. Das hält man als Gesellschaft nur mit billigen Auslandsflügen aus...


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. Oktober 2021)

Auf dem Land um die Ballungsgebieten herum ist der Flächenfraß aber auch nicht von schlechten Eltern. Hier wachsen ständig neue Gewerbe- und Wohngebiet aus dem Boden. Dazu noch Kiesgruben, Ställe, Windräder und natürlich Straßen. Und der Verkehr hat im Vergleich zu früher auch brutal zugenommen. Ich hab das Gefühl dass die Leute auch ihre Freizeit immer mehr mit Aktivitäten zuballern.


Blasius0 schrieb:


>


Hier muss ich aber auch sagen ob man da wirklich einen Lift braucht angesichts der Tatsache dass in ein paar Jahren eh jeder mit Motor fährt. Es gibt schon viel zu viele Lifte die verfallen oder mangels Schnee in Mittelgebirgen nicht mehr genutzt werden.


----------



## pib (11. Oktober 2021)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Warum alle nach mehr Wohnraum schreien, begreife ich schon lange nicht. Wenn wir doch nicht mehr werden. Die Kommunen tun so als wenn jedes Jahr 10 Millionen mehr dazu kommen.



Ist nicht so schwer. Mit steigenden Wohlstand ist auch der Wohnraum pro Kopf  größer geworden. Dazu kommen immer mehr Autos die Flächen fressen und jeder will Eigentum mit großen Grundstück und am besten noch ne Zweitwohnung in Oberstdorf die dann 300 Tage im Jahr leer steht.

und: die Alten belegen die großen günstigen Wohnungen. Beispiel: Schwiegereltern haben zu zweit 100qm in Konstanz. Die ziehen da die letzten 30 Jahre ihres Lebens auch nicht mehr aus, weil die Wohnung mega günstig ist.
Meine Mudda wohnt auf 1000qm Grundstück. Das Haus bietet 250qm Wohnfläche. Früher haben dort 8-10 Menschen gewohnt. Aktuell 3 Personen.

edit: in den großen Städten ist airbnb ein riesen Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rajesh (12. Oktober 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich finde den Artikel schon böse, weil er legales und berechtigtes Erholungsverhalten mit illegalem in einen Topf wirft.


Auch legales Erholungsverhalten ist mittlerweile wegen der Massen ein Problem.


Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Das macht seine Argumentation aber nicht weniger scheinheilig.


Da steckt der gleiche Gedankengang dahinter wie bei dem MTBlern. Was ich mache ist weniger schlimm als das was der andere macht.


Tabletop84 schrieb:


> ...Ich kann solche Leute nicht ernst nehmen.


Darum machst du es ihnen nach und scherst dich auch nicht um die Umwelt.

Wenn dann jemand einem den Spiegel vorhält, wird allergisch reagiert, statt mal in sich zu gehen und sein Verhalten zu reflektieren. Keiner ist mehr bereit sich von sich aus zurückzunehmen. Was erlaubt ist wird gemacht. Was nicht erlaubt ist, wird trotzdem gemacht, weil es der andere auch macht. Da ist es kein Wunder, wenn es immer mehr Probleme und im Anschluss mehr Regelungen und Verbote gibt.


----------



## scratch_a (12. Oktober 2021)

Teilweise hast du schon recht, was du schreibst.

Aber andererseits können wir dann unser Hobby quasi gleich komplett aufgeben, wenn wir nicht bei bestimmten Personen auf unser gesetzliches Recht auch bestehen. Diese Personen wissen, dass es ziemlich unrelevant ist, ob wir mit dem Rad irgendwo fahren oder nicht. Denen können wir es auch niemals recht machen, weil wir immer stören. Wenn wir weg sind, kommen dann die anderen Erholungssuchende dran. 
Wo genau werden die Massen ein Problem? Überall in den Wäldern? Nur bei Städten? Nur am Wochenende bei schönem Wetter? Diese Aussage ist mir zu pauschal.

Von dem her sollte man wie im Prinzip überall mit etwas Verstand rangehen und immer mal wieder das eigene Handeln hinterfragen und ggf. auch korrigieren. Aber man muss nicht immer gleich kuschen und als Bittsteller auf die Knie gehen, wenn die Anschuldigungen überhaupt nicht angemessen sind. 

Sätze in dem Artikel wie "_Ihm kam eine Frau mit einem freilaufenden Schäferhund auf einem gesperrten Waldweg entgegen_" oder vor allem auch "_Eine Ursache, warum so viele Menschen die öffentlichen Wege verlassen, sieht Wieseckel auch in digitalen Karten, wie sie beispielsweise von Google Maps angeboten werden. Dort sind vielfach private Waldwege als Fahrwege ausgewiesen_." ist eben wie Öl ins Feuer. Hier wird doch ganz bewusst das geltende Gesetz/Recht falsch dargestellt und alle Erholungssuchende, die sich auch völlig regelkonform und vorbildlich verhalten ins schlechte Licht gerückt.

"_Vermutlich ist der erste Mountainbiker dort einer Schlepperspur vom Holzrücken nachgefahren. Heute ist der steile Abhang mit magerem Föhrenbestand in Meterabständen von Reifenspuren durchzogen. "Und das mitten im privaten Wald"_"
Das bei solchen Aussagen manche die Hutschnur hochgeht, ist halt auch irgendwie nachvollziehbar. Eine Schlepperspur ist ok, mit dem Rad wird es dann kritisch? Nein, da tu ich mich ehrlich gesagt auch schwer, dies ernst zu nehmen. Und das hat nichts damit zu tun, dass einem die Umwelt egal sei.


----------



## Black-Under (12. Oktober 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> "_Vermutlich ist der erste Mountainbiker dort einer Schlepperspur vom Holzrücken nachgefahren. Heute ist der steile Abhang mit magerem Föhrenbestand in Meterabständen von Reifenspuren durchzogen. "Und das mitten im privaten Wald"_"
> Das bei solchen Aussagen manche die Hutschnur hochgeht, ist halt auch irgendwie nachvollziehbar. Eine Schlepperspur ist ok, mit dem Rad wird es dann kritisch? Nein, da tu ich mich ehrlich gesagt auch schwer, dies ernst zu nehmen. Und das hat nichts damit zu tun, dass einem die Umwelt egal sei.


Vor allem alles ins Extreme überzogen. "Meterabstände"
...und dann noch absolute Unwissenheit. Google Maps ist die Karte mit den wenigsten Wegen überhaupt.


----------



## Sun on Tour (13. Oktober 2021)

Die aktuelle Situation ist halt sehr komplex und entsprechend wichtig ist daher, dass wir Mountainbiker umfassend informiert sind und alle berechtigten Interessen im Blick haben, um unsere Rechte wahrzunehmen aber auch unserer Verantwortung gerecht zu werden.

Genau heute vor einem Jahr hatte ich meine am 31.07.2020 angekündigte und am 01.08.2020 gestartete Beitragsserie mit nachfolgendem Schlusswort beendet und es ist leider immer noch aktuell:

6.5 Schlusswort

Auf die Frage, ob es seiner Ansicht nach eine besondere bayerische Mentalität gäbe antwortete der damalige Botschafter Bayerns in Ungarn, Gabriel A. Brennauer im Interview der Süddeutschen Zeitung vom 28. April 2009:

*Ja. "Leben und leben lassen", verbunden mit "Mir san mir - und wea ko dea ko". *

Genau diese Bayerische Mentalität findet sich für alle Erholungsuchenden im Teil 6 des Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetzes wieder und berücksichtigt dabei auch die berechtigten Interessen der Grundstückseigentümer und der Natur. Das bayerische Grundrecht auf Erholung in der freien Natur aus Art. 141 Abs. 3 BV findet seine Grenzen im Respekt gegenüber der Natur, den Eigentümern und den anderen Erholungsuchenden und evtl. noch im eigenen Können. Dies konkretisiert das Bayerische Naturschutzgesetz.

Der Ausspruch „Wer ko, der ko!“ geht auf Franz Xaver Krenkl zurück. Krenkl hatte es gewagt im Englischen Garten die Kutsche des Kronprinzen und späteren König Ludwig I. mit einem eigenen Gespann zu überholen. Dies war jedoch bei Strafe verboten, da niemand bessere Pferde haben durfte als der Herrscher. Krenkl, der erfolgreiche Pferdehändler und 14-fache Rennmeister des Oktoberfestrennens in München, sah dies jedoch nicht ein. Auf den Zuruf des Prinzen, ob er denn nicht wisse, dass das Überholen verboten sei, antworte Krenkl nur schneidig: „Majestät, wer ko, der ko!“

In Deutschland wurde ein Recht zum Betreten des Waldes durch die Allgemeinheit erstmals in einem Gesetz zur Erhaltung des Baumbestandes und Freigabe von Uferwegen im Interesse der Volksgesundheit aufgenommen, das 1922 in Preußen erlassen, aber nur im Bereich der Stadt Berlin und im Gebiet des Ruhrkohlensiedlungsverbandes Bedeutung erlangte. Bayern verankerte ein Betretungsrecht in seiner Verfassung von 1946. Allerdings war das Betreten fremden Waldes vielfach schon seit langem - besonders im südlichen Teil von Deutschland - als Gewohnheitsrecht ausgeübt und von allen Waldbesitzkategorien toleriert worden. In Bayern haben die Eigentümer aller Waldeigentumskategorien zumindest seit dem
19. Jahrhundert darauf verzichtet, die Bevölkerung vom Betreten des Waldes auszuschließen.1

Man kann daher festhalten, dass sich die bayerischen Waldeigentümer immer schon der Sozialbindung ihres Eigentums bewusst waren und dieser ungeachtet der rechtlichen Rahmenbedingungen nachgekommen sind.

Der historisch herausragende Verdienst, den die bayerischen Waldbesitzer für das Allgemeinwohl durch die Öffnung der Wälder für die erholungsuchende Bevölkerung geleistet haben, wird besonders im Vergleich zum Nachbarland Österreich deutlich und bewusst, wo das Reichsforstgesetz von 1852 das Betreten des Waldes abseits öffentlicher Wege, sowie das Sammeln von Beeren, Pilzen und Klaubholz etc., als Waldfrevel definierte und es unter Strafe stellte. Das Forstpersonal war sogar verpflichtet, die Menschen aus dem Wald zu weisen. Dieses Gesetz war bis zu seiner Reform 1975 gültig.2

Insoweit ist die mit dem Begriff des „geeigneten Weges“ verbundene feudale Verbotskultur, die auf das gegenständliche Urteil vom 17.01.1983 zurückgeht, dem Bayern wesensfremd und lag den historischen bayerischen Verfassungs- und Gesetzgebern fern, so dass diese Arbeit insbesondere Wilhelm Hoegner, der als „Vater der Bayerischen Verfassung“ gilt, gewidmet ist.

Letztlich wird man sich wohl noch solange mit Eigenschaften von Wegen beschäftigen müssen, bis der tatsächliche Regelungsgehalt der Vorschriften des Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetzes wieder zum Vorschein kommt und die ihnen innewohnende Rechtsklarheit wieder zu Rechtssicherheit und Rechtsfrieden führt.


1 Kommission der Europäischen Gemeinschaften, MITTEILUNGEN ÜBER LANDWIRTSCHAFT Forstwirtschaftliche Probleme und deren Auswirkungen auf die Umwelt in den Mitgliedstaaten der EG II. ÖFFNUNG DES WALDES FÜR DIE ALLGEMEINHEIT UND SEINE NUTZUNG ALS ERHOLUNGSRAUM, Nr. 31. Mai 1977
2 http://www.martinballuch.com/der-kampf-um-die-wegefreiheit-in-osterreich/



P.S.: Eigentlich sollte sich ganz Bayern für die großartige Errungenschaft des garantierten Betretungsrechts aus Art. 141 Abs. 3 der Bayerischen Verfassung für das Land, die Bevölkerung und letztlich auch der Wirtschaft feiern. Dass man sich hier in der Natur, im Wald oder einfach nur draußen meist frei bewegen kann, ist der weisen Voraussicht des Verfassungsgebers und von dessen Geist beseelten Landtagsplenum zu verdanken, das mit dem Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetz den von der Verfassung vorgegebenen Rahmen einfachrechtlich umsetzte.

Inzwischen geht leider nicht nur, wie dargestellt, der tatsächliche Regelungsgehalt des Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetzes und mit ihm auch die Rechtssicherheit und der Rechtsfrieden immer mehr verloren, sondern auch der dem Grundrecht zugrunde liegende Geist. Es wäre daher an der Zeit diesen Geist zu erneuern, Erholungsuchende, aber auch Eigentümer und den Staat an ihre Verantwortung zu erinnern die jeweiligen Rechte das anderen zu respektieren und nicht nur auf dessen vermeintliche Pflichten hinzuweisen. *An einer umfassenden Information und Aufklärung über die Rechtslage und natur- und sozialverträglichem Verhalten sollte daher im Sinne des Gemeinwohls (Art. 3 Abs. 1 Satz 2,  Art. 103 Abs. 2 und Art. 151 Abs. 1 BV sowie Art. 141 BV) allen gelegen sein.*


----------



## Hasenbier (22. Oktober 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
in unseren örtlichen Wald gibt es einige MTB-Trails.
Die Trails werden verhältnismäßig aktiv befahren.
Leider werden oft von diversen Wanderern die Trails mit einfachen  Ästen und sogar mit angespitzten Bäumen blockiert.
Räumt man die Blockade weg, ist diese meist paar Tage später wieder da

Ich würde gerne mal Fotos von den Blockaden machen und unsere Gemeinde senden, um mal nach einer aktuellen Stellungsname zu bitten.

Gibts es eine Möglichkeit die Trails als legale Naturtrails auszuweißen?


Offtopic:

Direkte Konfrontation mit Förster und Waldbesitzer/Wanderern ist leider bei uns eher schwierig, da durch Sitz eines "Großunternehmens" eine sehr arrogante Mentalität vor herrscht.

Frei nach dem Motto " Wo ich bin, bin ich Chef"
Was aber hier auf MTBler und Wanderer gleichermaßen zu trifft 🤦


Ich persönlich fahre nur noch zwischen Montag - Freitag gelegentlich in unseren Wald. Am Wochenende muss man schon aufpassen daß man nicht mit einer Mistgabel beworfen und mit Fackeln gejagt wird 😩


----------



## SSchreiter (28. Oktober 2021)

Hasenbier schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne mal Fotos von den Blockaden machen und unsere Gemeinde senden, um mal nach einer aktuellen Stellungsname zu bitten.
> 
> Gibts es eine Möglichkeit die Trails als legale Naturtrails auszuweißen?


Wenn dann solltest du mit demjenigen das Gespräch suchen, dem der Weg gehört bzw. mit dem, der das "Problem" sieht. Sprich erstmal auf kurzem Weg nur mit denen, die du zur Lösung deines Anliegens unbedingt benötigst ohne groß Wind zu machen. Frag mal rum - vielleicht kennt ja jemand den Besitzer. 
Und warum etwas legalisieren, was nicht illegal ist? Aber vielleicht lässt sich ja tatsächlich ein attraktives Angebot an dieser oder anderer Stelle schaffen oder etablieren, mit dem alle leben können. Als Hintergrundinfo für solche Gespräche wäre es trotzdem gut zu wissen, wie die Wege entstanden sind (auch wenn das für dein Betretungsrecht nicht relevant ist).


----------



## Sun on Tour (28. Oktober 2021)

Kurz: Man kann sich mit solchen Anliegen auch direkt an die DIMB bzw. die nächste DIMB IG wenden.


----------



## dierabenfliegen (28. Oktober 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Man kann daher festhalten, dass sich die bayerischen Waldeigentümer immer schon der Sozialbindung ihres Eigentums bewusst waren und dieser ungeachtet der rechtlichen Rahmenbedingungen nachgekommen sind.





Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Die aktuelle Situation ist halt sehr komplex


Die erste Aussage ist in der Vergangenheitsform vielleicht noch richtig, aber aktuell sehe ich das als eines der Probleme. Die Waldbesitzerstruktur in Bayern ist sehr verzerrt mit einigen wenigen sehr großen Waldbesitzern und sehr vielen sehr kleinen Waldbesitzern (also mit kleinen Flächen  ). Letztere verwechseln häufig einen Wald mit ihrem Garten, in welchem sie natürlich auch keine fremden Personen haben wollen. Auf der anderen Seite steigt natürlich die Zahl der Erholungssuchenden an, und der Waldbesitzer hat eigentlich keine finanzielle Einnahmen durch diese Nutzung.

Dann kommen bei den Streitigkeiten meisten noch weitere Interessen hinzu. Man sieht das in dem Film des BR ganz gut, da geht es m.E. nur darum, dass die Anwohner nicht mehr Leute in der Nähe haben wollen. Das sieht man immer wieder, da bauen sich ein paar Leute ihre Häuser in eine schöne Gegend, und dann wird das Baugebiet erweitert, und schwupps muss der Naturschutz herhalten, damit ja nicht mehr Leute hierher bauen. Man will ja seine Ruhe haben. 



Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Es wäre daher an der Zeit diesen Geist zu erneuern, Erholungsuchende, aber auch Eigentümer und den Staat an ihre Verantwortung zu erinnern die jeweiligen Rechte das anderen zu respektieren und nicht nur auf dessen vermeintliche Pflichten hinzuweisen.



Besser kann man es eigentlich nicht zusammenfassen.


----------



## Spezi72 (30. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,









						Gesperrte Trails im Forchheimer Stadtwald: Wie geht es jetzt weiter?
					

Forchheim - Die Diskussion um Mountainbiken im Forchheimer Stadtwald läuft seit längerem und wird mal mehr und mal weniger hitzig geführt. Vor kurzem hat Stadtförster Stefan Distler eine Reihe von Trails sperren lassen. Wie geht es nun weiter?




					www.nordbayern.de
				




ob das jetzt so rechtens ist, die Schilder meine ich. Radfahren ist ja auf gee
igneten Wegen erlaubt. Mal abgesehen vom Kellerwald, da würde ich sowieso nie fahren. Aber die Burker Seite, dort sind nur Jogger und Gassigeher unterwegs. Die Trails dort sind sowieso sehr abgelegen, teils in einer Schlucht wo nie jemand hingeht. Bewirtschaftung ist wegen der steilen Hänge kaum möglich.

Gruß


----------



## Black-Under (30. Oktober 2021)

Spezi72 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das sieht ja auch nicht sehr Offiziell aus. In NRW darf nur die untere Forstbehörde Wege sperren bzw die Erlaubnis dafür erteilen. Da muss dann das Siegel des Forstamtes drauf sein und es müssen auch spezielle Gründe vorhanden sein.

So wie es sich aus dem Text ergibt scheint das ja in Bayern ähnlich zu sein und es wird ja auch geprüft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (31. Oktober 2021)

Der UNB ist jetzt schon klar, dass der Schilderaufsteller seiner Anzeigepflicht nicht nachgekommen ist. Unternommen wird aber noch nichts, da irgend was noch geprüft werden muss.

Ein auf dem Schild klar verfälscht wiedergegebenes  Zitat aus einem Gesetz, das dazu geeignet ist Unfrieden innerhalb der Bevölkerung zu verursachen, ist anscheinend in deren Augen völlig unwichtig.

Und dann noch die Aussage, dass auf die ungeeigneten Wege hingewiesen werden darf.
Und das, obwohl bei jeder bisherigen Entscheidung von Gerichten klar gestellt wurde, das es um den jeweiligen Einzelfall des Befahrenden geht und eben nicht um pauschale (einseitige) Meinungen dazu.

Und sich dann vermutlich wundern, warum das Vertrauen der Bevölkerung in Entscheidungen und Handlungen von Behörden immer geringer wird.


----------



## SSchreiter (31. Oktober 2021)

Die lokale DIMB IG ist bereits an der Sache dran 😉


----------



## S1mson (2. November 2021)

Zinnkopf-Gipfel bei Siegsdorf jetzt für Mountainbiker gesperrt
					

Die Diskussionen gehen hin und her. Während die Mountainbiker ihren Wunsch nach Sport und Erholung in der heimischen Natur abseits von Forstwegen und breiten Pfaden einfordern, schreiten nun die Behörden am Zinnkopf mit Sperrungen ein, um den Lebensraum des Auerhuhns zu schützen.




					www.ovb-online.de
				



Zinnkopf hat es jetzt auch erwischt. Ist so ein Speere aus Naturschutzgründen nur für Mtbler überhaupt rechtens? Auf den Gipfel wandern, darf man ja weiterhin. Richtig lächerlich. Vor allen Dingen da in dem Gebiet das ganze Jahr mit schweren Gerät Holz gemacht wird.
Kotzt mich schon gewaltig an, weil es eigentlich der beste Spot in der Heimat ist und auch nicht so überlaufen war.


----------



## SSchreiter (2. November 2021)

Wie du richtig erkennst, ist dem Auerhuhn und auch sonst niemandem (außer vielleicht dem rechtswidrigen Bedürfnis der MTB-Gegner) mit diesem Schild geholfen. Die DIMB IG Chiemgau/ BGL ist bereits mit dem zuständigen Landratsamt in Kontakt, um eine sinnvolle und rechtskonforme Lösung zu finden.


----------



## franzam (2. November 2021)

Wenn der Naturschutz als Grund vorgeschoben wird, fordere ich von den Behörden eine Komplettsperrung auch für Wanderer. Dann kneifen sie meist...


----------



## dierabenfliegen (2. November 2021)

Ich kann den Artikel leider nicht lesen, aber es scheint ja um den Auerhahn zu gehen. Ich kenne bei uns die Sperrungen wegen Auerhahn-Schnutzgebieten eigentlich nur im Winter beim Skitourengehen, um den Auerhahn nicht im Winterschlaf zu stören. Und dann gilt die Sperrung eigentlich auch immer für alle. Im Sommer dann nur im Nationalparkgebiet, weil im übrigen Wald ja die Forstunternehmer unterwegs sind.

Eine andere Frage: Stellt das unrechtmäßge Aufstellen von Verbotsschildern eigentlich auch eine Ordnungswidrigkeit dar?


----------



## Black-Under (2. November 2021)

dierabenfliegen schrieb:


> Eine andere Frage: Stellt das unrechtmäßge Aufstellen von Verbotsschildern eigentlich auch eine Ordnungswidrigkeit dar?


Es kommt darauf an es könnte sogar einen Straftatbestand darstellen § 132 StGB könnte da z.B. zur Anwendung kommen. Eine Ordnungswidrigkeit ist es auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Dahigez (7. November 2021)

dierabenfliegen schrieb:


> Ich kann den Artikel leider nicht lesen, aber es scheint ja um den Auerhahn zu gehen. Ich kenne bei uns die Sperrungen wegen Auerhahn-Schnutzgebieten eigentlich nur im Winter beim Skitourengehen, um den Auerhahn nicht im Winterschlaf zu stören. Und dann gilt die Sperrung eigentlich auch immer für alle. Im Sommer dann nur im Nationalparkgebiet, weil im übrigen Wald ja die Forstunternehmer unterwegs sind.



Wie sagte doch Star-Förster Peter Wohlleben letztens bei „Precht“: „Man darf zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit in den Wald gehen, das stört die Tiere nicht. Man muss nur laut sein dabei, denn dann wissen die Tiere, dass man kein Jäger ist.“

In diesem Sinne ist die Forstwirtschaft sicher kein Problem für die Tiere - in anderer Hinsicht vielleicht schon, wenn sie z.B. Monokulturen schafft - und ich bin mit meinen Hope Naben wahrscheinlich auch im grünen Bereich. 🙂

Winter ist natürlich nochmal anders.


----------



## Sun on Tour (7. November 2021)

Dahigez schrieb:


> In diesem Sinne ist die Forstwirtschaft sicher kein Problem für die Tiere


Die Tiere haben vielleicht weniger ein Problem damit, dass nachts im Wald gearbeitet wird, sondern dass ihre Lebensräume aufgeforstet werden/wurden:


Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Diese Gattung ist an manchen Stellen nicht wegen ein paar Skibergsteigern, Mountainbikern oder Kletterern bedroht, sondern *durch den Verlust der Lebensräume*, nämlich halboffene, lückige Wälder, Krummholzzonen, lückige Grünerlenbestände. *Diese Lebensräume gilt es zu erhalten* bzw. wieder her zu stellen.



Hier hatte ich vor kurzem schon mal zwei Beiträge dazu:





						Als Mountainbiker im Deutschen Alpenverein (DAV) - austreten oder drinbleiben?
					

Grundsätzlich meine ich, dass im " Panorama" in den letzten 3-4 Jahren deutlich häufiger das Thema Mountainbiken aufgegriffen wurde, als in den Jahren davor (das letzte Heft mal ausgenommen). Mich hat das positiv überrascht, da ich eigentlich mehr Ablehnung denn offen kommunizierte Befürwortung...




					www.mtb-news.de
				









						Als Mountainbiker im Deutschen Alpenverein (DAV) - austreten oder drinbleiben?
					

Ich kann mir vorstellen wie der Kerl daheim saß und sich ins Fäustchen gelacht über diese fetzige Formulierung und echt flotte Alliteration.  Genauso wie der Redakteur: "Wir veröffentlichen den Brief des Jagdverbandes im Wortlaut:" Das konnte man der Leserschaft nicht vorenthalten...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Die DIMB ist an der Sache dran und wir sind nicht unvorbereitet


SSchreiter schrieb:


> Wie du richtig erkennst, ist dem Auerhuhn und auch sonst niemandem (außer vielleicht dem rechtswidrigen Bedürfnis der MTB-Gegner) mit diesem Schild geholfen. Die DIMB IG Chiemgau/ BGL ist bereits mit dem zuständigen Landratsamt in Kontakt, um eine sinnvolle und rechtskonforme Lösung zu finden.


Selbstverständlich sehen wir auch Möglichkeiten wie wir als Mountainbiker hier Verantwortung übernehmen können - sich aussperren lassen fällt da aber nicht darunter.



dierabenfliegen schrieb:


> Eine andere Frage: Stellt das unrechtmäßge Aufstellen von Verbotsschildern eigentlich auch eine Ordnungswidrigkeit dar?





Black-Under schrieb:


> Es kommt darauf an es könnte sogar einen Straftatbestand darstellen § 132 StGB könnte da z.B. zur Anwendung kommen. Eine Ordnungswidrigkeit ist es auf jeden Fall.


Hoffen wir mal, dass wir darauf nicht zurückkommen müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (7. November 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Die Tiere haben vielleicht weniger ein Problem damit, dass nachts im Wald gearbeitet wird, sondern dass ihre Lebensräume aufgeforstet werden/wurden


Beim Rotwild ist es eher das Problem dass diese aus ihrem eigentlichen Lebensraum durch den Jagddruck vertrieben werden. Denn diese sind Waldrandbewohner die auf den Wiesen äsen wollen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (7. November 2021)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Beim Rotwild ist es eher das Problem dass diese aus ihrem eigentlichen Lebensraum durch den Jagddruck vertrieben werden. Den diese sind Waldrandbewohner die auf den Wiesen äsen wollen.


Für die ernsthafte Wissenschaft und den Naturschutz ist diese Erkenntnis nicht neu:





						MTB in Bayern – Updates im Betretungsrecht: Geldbußen & Beschlagnahmung von Bikes möglich
					

MTB in Bayern – Updates im Betretungsrecht: Geldbußen & Beschlagnahmung von Bikes möglich  Eine neue Bekanntmachung des Bayrischen Umweltministeriums hat es in sich: Das Betretungsrecht wird eingeschränkt und es wird damit gedroht, dass Mountainbikes bei Verstößen entzogen werden können.  Den...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## scratch_a (7. November 2021)

Dahigez schrieb:


> Wie sagte doch Star-Förster Peter Wohlleben letztens bei „Precht“: „Man darf zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit in den Wald gehen, das stört die Tiere nicht. Man muss nur laut sein dabei, denn dann wissen die Tiere, dass man kein Jäger ist.“
> 
> In diesem Sinne ist die Forstwirtschaft sicher kein Problem für die Tiere - in anderer Hinsicht vielleicht schon, wenn sie z.B. Monokulturen schafft - und ich bin mit meinen Hope Naben wahrscheinlich auch im grünen Bereich. 🙂
> 
> Winter ist natürlich nochmal anders.



Der Beitrag gestern auf 3sat war sehr interessant. 
Inzwischen gibt es doch einige Menschen, die eine äußerst kritische Ansicht in Bezug auf Forstwirtschaft haben. Aber bis die ganzen Nebelkerzen und falschen Argumente, auch was MTB im Wald betrifft, weniger werden, wird es leider noch lange dauern.


----------



## Felger (8. November 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Die Tiere haben vielleicht weniger ein Problem damit, dass nachts im Wald gearbeitet wird, sondern dass ihre Lebensräume aufgeforstet werden/wurden:
> 
> 
> Hier hatte ich vor kurzem schon mal zwei Beiträge dazu:
> ...



Das Birkenhuhn muss da immer herhalten wenn es um die Freizeitmeute geht. Auch gesehen in Panorama 3\2021 von Hr. Manfred Scheuermann.
Der Einfluss von Forst und Jagd wird nie thematisiert...






Sollte dem Herren mal jemand die Studienlage zeigen


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. November 2021)

Ja, bei meinen Eltern hängt so ein ausgestopfter Birkhahn an der Decke. 

Aber leider steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit das Idioten dabei sind je mehr "Erholungssuchende" am Start sind:









						Auerhahn erschlagen: Zwei Männer verurteilt
					

Zwei Männer müssen Geldstrafen zahlen, weil sie am Feldberg im Schwarzwald einen Auerhahn mit einer Flasche töteten.




					www.sueddeutsche.de


----------



## franzam (9. November 2021)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Aber leider steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit das Idioten dabei sind je mehr "Erholungssuchende" am Start sind:


Ja, das zeigt sich dank Corona sehr deutlich. Und es sind leider auch viele Biker darunter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (9. November 2021)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Aber leider steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit das Idioten dabei sind je mehr "Erholungssuchende" am Start sind:


Der Unterschied dabei ist aber, dass wenn es sich um Mountainbiker gehandelt hätte, schon im Artikel ein Verbot für alle Radfahrer gefordert worden wäre.
Und das empfinde ich als ebenso schlimm, wie den Vorfall selbst.


----------



## franzam (9. November 2021)

Wenn Auer-, oder Birkwild als Grund für Sperrungen vorgeschoben wird, hilft oft nur das beharren auf einer Komplettsperrung für alle. Kann dann im Zweifelsfall auch passieren, würde ich aber wenn die Naturschutzgründe stimmen auch akzeptieren


----------



## Spezi72 (4. Dezember 2021)

mal was Neues aus dem Nürnberger Reichswald, dort fahre ich zwar nicht, aber doch interessante Nachrichten. Kleine Bäumchen sollen Trails markieren und andere schliessen.

Bäumchen als Ausgleich 

Was meint Ihr dazu    

Gruß


----------



## Hauteroute (4. Dezember 2021)

Super Sache!!! 👍 
So wie wir vor 3 Wochen 💪 








						Für das Klima: Junge Mountainbiker pflanzen 750 Bäume in Stiefenhofen
					

Die jungen Sportler wollen der Natur etwas zurückgeben. Beim Projekt "Wald-Klima-Klasse" sind auch zwei Schulen aus Lindenberg dabei. Wer sich um die ...




					www.allgaeuer-zeitung.de


----------



## Sandheide (4. Dezember 2021)

Spezi72 schrieb:


> mal was Neues aus dem Nürnberger Reichswald, dort fahre ich zwar nicht, aber doch interessante Nachrichten. Kleine Bäumchen sollen Trails markieren und andere schliessen.
> 
> Bäumchen als Ausgleich
> 
> ...


_" sei es, so Achim Ulrich vom Forstbetrieb Nürnberg, dass sich die Fahrer *nur auf diesen Wegen bewegen*. In der Vergangenheit hatte es immer wieder Diskussionen geben. Mountainbike-Fahrer wurden kritisiert, den Wald mit ihrem Sport zu schädigen und sich nicht an befestigte Routen zu halten. "_

@ciao heiko 
Das kann doch nicht wirklich im Interesse der Dimb sein ? Oder kommt das im Artikel nur unglücklich formuliert rüber?


----------



## dopero (4. Dezember 2021)

Spezi72 schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr dazu


Was ein Artikel, in dem gleichzeitig die Begriffe „Mountainbiker“ und „illegal“ vorkommen, dem Durchschnittsleser vermittelt, wird man schon bald in den Kommentaren lesen können.
😟


----------



## Sun on Tour (4. Dezember 2021)

Unabhängig davon, dass ich sehr großes Vertrauen in die DIMB IG Nürnberg-Fürth habe, darf man einfach nicht alles für bare Münze nehmen, was die Medien berichten.

Mehr zum Verhältnis der DIMB IG Nürnberg-Fürth zum Forstbetreib z. B. auf Facebook:




__





						Bei Facebook anmelden
					

Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.




					www.facebook.com
				



gerne auch weiter runter scrollen.


----------



## dopero (4. Dezember 2021)

Bei mir und der überwiegenden Zahl meiner Bekannten sieht das dann so aus:


----------



## Sun on Tour (4. Dezember 2021)

Sieht bei mir auch so aus, aber der Link funktioniert. Einfach mutig draufklicken.


----------



## Spezi72 (4. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,

nur so eine Überlegung. Sollten wir MTB Fahrer nicht versuchen die uns vorgeworfenen schweren Eingriffe in Ökosysteme durch ökologische Maßnahmen andernorts auszugleichen. 

Was konkret bedeuten würde: Auf jedes verkaufte MTB sollten freiwillig durch die Hersteller 10 bis 50 € für Grundstückskäufe abgegeben werden, diese Grundstücke werden der intensiven Nutzung entzogen und bleiben dauerhaft als ökologisch wertvoller Lebensraum erhalten. 

Das wäre doch ein Grundgedanke den die DIMB mal überlegen sollte. BUND macht das doch auch, viele andere ebenso. Derjenige der die Natur nutzt erbringt eine Gegenleistung für die Beeinträchtigungen die durch die Nutzung entstehen. 

Ich finde das durchaus als eine Möglichkeit öffentlichwirksam das Image zu verbessern.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (4. Dezember 2021)

Spezi72 schrieb:


> Sollten wir MTB Fahrer nicht versuchen die uns vorgeworfenen schweren Eingriffe in Ökosysteme durch ökologische Maßnahmen andernorts auszugleichen.


Wegen "vorgeworfener schwerer Eingriffe" muss überhaupt kein Mountainbiker irgendetwas.

Ansonsten sieht man ja, dass die Mountainbiker auch gerne Verantwortung übernehmen.


----------



## dopero (4. Dezember 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Sieht bei mir auch so aus, aber der Link funktioniert. Einfach mutig draufklicken.


Da kommt zuerst die Cookie-Auswahl von FB der ich nicht zustimmen werde, auch nicht mit den minimal notwendigen Einstellungen.



Spezi72 schrieb:


> Sollten wir MTB Fahrer nicht versuchen die uns vorgeworfenen schweren Eingriffe in Ökosysteme durch ökologische Maßnahmen andernorts auszugleichen.


Wieso sollte man wegen angeblichen Eingriffen irgend welche Maßnahmen ergreifen? In den Augen von Kritikern ist das im Endeffekt nur ein Schuldeingeständnis.



Spezi72 schrieb:


> Derjenige der die Natur nutzt erbringt eine Gegenleistung für die Beeinträchtigungen die durch die Nutzung entstehen.


Theoretisch ja, praktisch wird einem dann inzwischen eigentlich fast schon pauschal „greenwashing“ unterstellt.


----------



## Spezi72 (4. Dezember 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Theoretisch ja, praktisch wird einem dann inzwischen eigentlich fast schon pauschal „greenwashing“ unterstellt.



wäre das so schlimm? 

Fiktive Schlagzeile: durch die in 2022 verkauften MTB´s konnten x ha Moore wiedervernässt werden. Das speichert xx t Co2 im Boden. Für nächstes Jahr werden weitere ökologische Maßnahmen geplant.

Gruß


----------



## Sun on Tour (4. Dezember 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Da kommt zuerst die Cookie-Auswahl von FB der ich nicht zustimmen werde, auch nicht mit den minimal notwendigen Einstellungen.


Das könnte funktionieren:


----------



## reo-fahrer (4. Dezember 2021)

Sandheide schrieb:


> _" sei es, so Achim Ulrich vom Forstbetrieb Nürnberg, dass sich die Fahrer *nur auf diesen Wegen bewegen*. In der Vergangenheit hatte es immer wieder Diskussionen geben. Mountainbike-Fahrer wurden kritisiert, den Wald mit ihrem Sport zu schädigen und sich nicht an befestigte Routen zu halten. "_
> 
> @ciao heiko
> Das kann doch nicht wirklich im Interesse der Dimb sein ? Oder kommt das im Artikel nur unglücklich formuliert rüber?



es sind durchaus nennenswert Trails mit Bäumen/Totholz zugeworfen worden, laut DIMB sind das keine Sperrungen sondern Teil eines "Lenkungskonzepts"


----------



## dopero (4. Dezember 2021)

Spezi72 schrieb:


> wäre das so schlimm?


Ja, weil „greenwashing“ ein extrem negativ behafteter Begriff ist, der inzwischen leider auch sehr schnell unberechtigt verwendet wird.
Oft vermutlich aus Unwissenheit, weil vielen nicht klar ist was die eigentliche Bedeutung des Begriffes ist.
Das macht es aber nicht einfacher, falls der Vorwurf mal im Raum steht.


----------



## ciao heiko (5. Dezember 2021)

Sandheide schrieb:


> " sei es, so Achim Ulrich vom Forstbetrieb Nürnberg, dass sich die Fahrer *nur auf diesen Wegen bewegen*. In der Vergangenheit hatte es immer wieder Diskussionen geben. Mountainbike-Fahrer wurden kritisiert, den Wald mit ihrem Sport zu schädigen und sich nicht an befestigte Routen zu halten. "


@Sun on Tour hat ja schon eine Antwort gegeben. Ich denke auch, dass es verzerrt dargestellt wird. Wir müssen hier auch sehen, dass ein Grundbesitzer keine eigenmächtig angelegte Strecken dulden muss. Er kann diese renaturieren. Mit unserer Legalize Strategie versuchen wir aber möglichst viele dieser Wege zu erhalten. Wogegen wir uns aber wehren ist, wenn Wege für Fußgänger offen gehalten werden, aber für Radfahrer verboten sind.



Spezi72 schrieb:


> Was konkret bedeuten würde: Auf jedes verkaufte MTB sollten freiwillig durch die Hersteller 10 bis 50 € für Grundstückskäufe abgegeben werden, diese Grundstücke werden der intensiven Nutzung entzogen und bleiben dauerhaft als ökologisch wertvoller Lebensraum erhalten.


Die Idee ist interessant. Ich weiß aber nicht ob das umsetzbar ist. Sowohl von den Kosten, aber auch von der Verwaltung der Grundstücke in Vereinshand.
Ich denke wenn es uns gelingen würde solche Gelder einzuwerben, dass diese derzeit besser in einer professionellen Beratung, Lobbyarbeit und Betreuung von Strecken eingesetzt sind. Denn im öffentlichen Wald gehört es auch zu den Aufgaben der öffentlichen Hand geeignete Grundtücke zur Erholung zur Verfügung zu stellen. Darauf gilt es zu drängen. Dort wo es fast nur Privatwald gibt ist die Umsetzung von Strecken aber oft nicht möglich. Hier braucht es entsprechende Anreize, dass auch dort Strecken (und allgemein Erholungsinfrastruktur) umgesetzt werden kann. Darauf haben wir z.B. in der Waldstrategie 2050 das BMEL hingewiesen, dass im Privatwald oft keine Möglichkeiten bestehen Regionalentwicklung voran zu treiben.


----------



## scratch_a (5. Dezember 2021)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Dort wo es fast nur Privatwald gibt ist die Umsetzung von Strecken aber oft nicht möglich. Hier braucht es entsprechende Anreize, dass auch dort Strecken (und allgemein Erholungsinfrastruktur) umgesetzt werden kann. Darauf haben wir z.B. in der Waldstrategie 2050 das BMEL hingewiesen, dass im Privatwald oft keine Möglichkeiten bestehen Regionalentwicklung voran zu treiben.



Und warum ist das so?
Meine Vermutung ist, dass als Hauptargument immer die "Haftung" angeführt wird (siehe auch den Zeitungsartikel in diesem Thema).
Solange sämtliche Medien und sogar öffentliche Stellen wie Forst immer wieder dies verbreiten, wird sich auch kaum jemand umstimmen lassen. Vielleicht könnte gegen solche "alternativen Fakten" gezielter vorgegangen werden, so dass man sich irgendwann mal auf die tatsächlichen Schwierigkeiten konzentrieren könnte.


----------



## ciao heiko (5. Dezember 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Und warum ist das so?


Zunächst ist es einfach so, dass der Waldeigentümer lediglich das Betreten seines Waldes (und das Radfahren auf Wegen) dulden muss. Dazu kommt noch das Sammeln von Waldfrüchten für den Eigenbedarf, aber das war es dann auch schon so ziemlich. Es gibt keinen Anspruch auf einen bestimmten Weg, so lange das Waldgebiet mit (Forst)wegen ausreichend zugänglich ist. Selbst die Neuanlage von Wanderwegen oder lediglich deren Ausschilderung wird oftmals abgelehnt.

Warum? Der Waldeigentümer hat davon eigentlich keinen Vorteil. Daher der zweite Teil des WaSEG Papieres, in welchem es um eine Honorierung der Ökosozialleistungen durch die öffentliche Hand gehen soll.









						Bundesplattform Wald  - Sport, Erholung, Gesundheit (WaSEG)
					

Der Wald spielt in Deutschland eine immer größere Rolle für Sport, Erholung und auch für die Gesundheit der Bevölkerung. Auf der einen Seite bieten neue Formen der  Erholungsnutzung und das starke Interesse der Bevölkerung am Wald den Eigentümern Einkommensquellen. Auf der anderen Seite gibt es...




					www.bmel.de
				




Es sollen daher Anreize geschaffen werden, dass auch im Privatwald Regionalentwicklung umgesetzt werden kann. Siehe hier auch Punkt 4.4 der BMEL Waldstrategie 2050









						Waldstrategie 2050
					

Die Internetseite des Bundesministerium für Ernährung und Landwirtschaft




					www.bmel.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (5. Dezember 2021)

Dass es derzeit oftmals schwierig ist im Privatwald etwas umzusetzen, liegt vor allem an den kleingliedrigen Besitzerstrukturen. Das macht es eben nicht leichter, aber auch nicht unmöglich.

Die Voraussetzungen im Staats- oder Kummunalwald unterscheiden sich grundsätzlich einmal nicht von denen im Privatwald - außer, dass die öffentliche Hand meist größere zusammnhängende Flächen besitzt.

Abseits von monetären Anreizen gibt es noch genügend Aspekte, die auch die Neuanlagen von attraktiven Wegen im Zusammenwirken mit privaten Waldbesitzern ermöglichen.


----------



## ghostmuc (9. Dezember 2021)

Mountainbikekonzept für das Tal - Tegernseerstimme
					

Seit dem Sommer 2020 wird an einem nachhaltigen Mountainbike-Konzept für die Region gearbeitet. Nach über einem Jahr der Arbeit daran kann nun ein erstes Zwischenfazit gezogen werden. Die problematische Ausgangssituation hatte alle Teilnehmer des Projekts, nämlich die Alpenregion Tegernsee...




					tegernseerstimme.de


----------



## dopero (10. Dezember 2021)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Mountainbikekonzept für das Tal - Tegernseerstimme
> 
> 
> Seit dem Sommer 2020 wird an einem nachhaltigen Mountainbike-Konzept für die Region gearbeitet. Nach über einem Jahr der Arbeit daran kann nun ein erstes Zwischenfazit gezogen werden. Die problematische Ausgangssituation hatte alle Teilnehmer des Projekts, nämlich die Alpenregion Tegernsee...
> ...


Finde ich gut, dass es ausdrücklich auch um die einheimischen Nutzer geht.
Ich habe nämlich den Eindruck, dass es sich bei solchen Projekten sonst fast immer um den Tourismus dreht.


----------



## ghostmuc (10. Dezember 2021)

bleibt nur zur hoffen das Konzept nicht nur Verbote bedeutet


----------



## reo-fahrer (10. Dezember 2021)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> bleibt nur zur hoffen das Konzept nicht nur Verbote bedeutet



es gibt keine Verbote, es wird alles mit einem Lenkungskonzept gelöst 🥸


----------



## ghostmuc (10. Dezember 2021)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> es gibt keine Verbote, es wird alles mit einem Lenkungskonzept gelöst 🥸


stimmt, man wird um die Strecken die nan nicht fahren darf herumgelenkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (11. Dezember 2021)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> stimmt, man wird um die Strecken die nan nicht fahren darf herumgelenkt


Mit der Aussage sollte man vorsichtig sein, da genau das überhaupt nicht der Anspruch des Lenkungskonzeptes ist.
Zudem enthält sie im Kontext einen Widerspruch - sie erklärt eigentlich ein "Verbotskonzept" - und das zieht niemand ernsthaft in Erwägung - manche träumen vielleicht davon.

P.S.: Ich weiß, dass es richtig gemeint war, aber manchmal muss man äußerst genau sein.


----------



## reo-fahrer (13. Dezember 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Mit der Aussage sollte man vorsichtig sein, da genau das überhaupt nicht der Anspruch des Lenkungskonzeptes ist.



was dann?


----------



## Sun on Tour (13. Dezember 2021)

Besser formuliert wäre wohl:
"Man wird auf Strecken gelenkt, die genutzt werden sollten."
Mit einem guten Lenkungskonzept wird eine Lenkung bzw. Kanalisierung erreicht, ohne dass es auf das "Dürfen" ankäme. Letzteres ist mit der Rechtslage ohnehin nicht vereinbar, was man in Miesbach durchaus weiß.


----------



## franzam (13. Dezember 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Besser formuliert wäre wohl:
> "Man wird auf Strecken gelenkt, die genutzt werden sollten."
> Mit einem guten Lenkungskonzept wird eine Lenkung bzw. Kanalisierung erreicht, ohne dass es auf das "Dürfen" ankäme. Letzteres ist mit der Rechtslage ohnehin nicht vereinbar, was man in Miesbach durchaus weiß.


Meiner Erfahrung nach ist ein vernünftiges Lenkungskonzept nicht einfach umzusetzen. Sehe gerade wieder, dass da die Meinungen weit auseinander gehen...


----------



## Sun on Tour (14. Dezember 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> Meiner Erfahrung nach ist ein vernünftiges Lenkungskonzept nicht einfach umzusetzen. Sehe gerade wieder, dass da die Meinungen weit auseinander gehen...


... und deshalb:


ghostmuc schrieb:


> ... die man nicht fahren darf ...





Sun on Tour schrieb:


> ... genau das überhaupt nicht der Anspruch des Lenkungskonzeptes ist.


----------



## conathanjumpman (14. Dezember 2021)

Was ist denn der Anspruch des Lenkungskonzepts?
Eine reine Lenkung durch ein Angebot von ein paar extra fürs MTB gebauten/ explizit freigegebenen Wegen ohne begleitende Verbote anderer Wege?

Zu begrüßen wäre es von meiner Seite, nimmt sicher einigen Druck von den Wegen, die viel von Fußgängern genutzt werden. Allerdings braucht es dafür mehr als eine Handvoll Trails. Wenn z.B. in den bayrischen Skigebieten (wo man eh nicht mehr viel Natur kaputt machen kann) ähnlich wie in Lermoos/Biberwier oder am Reschen jeweils ein paar Trails baut, dann könnte das in die richtige Richtung gehen.

Geht das Lenkungskonzept so weit oder wird aktuell eher über eine Handvoll Wege diskutiert, die man dann nach offizieller Beschilderung auch mit dem MTB fahren darf? (der Zwieseltrail steht meines Wissens zB zur Diskussion)


----------



## ghostmuc (14. Dezember 2021)

conathanjumpman schrieb:


> Was ist denn der Anspruch des Lenkungskonzepts?
> Eine reine Lenkung durch ein Angebot von ein paar extra fürs MTB gebauten/ explizit freigegebenen Wegen ohne begleitende Verbote anderer Wege?
> 
> Zu begrüßen wäre es von meiner Seite, nimmt sicher einigen Druck von den Wegen, die viel von Fußgängern genutzt werden. Allerdings braucht es dafür mehr als eine Handvoll Trails. Wenn z.B. in den bayrischen Skigebieten (wo man eh nicht mehr viel Natur kaputt machen kann) ähnlich wie in Lermoos/Biberwier oder am Reschen jeweils ein paar Trails baut, dann könnte das in die richtige Richtung gehen.
> ...


Der Zwieseltrail dürfte allerdings nicht mehr unter "Tegernsee" fallen.

Letztendlich hilft eh alles vermuten und diskutieren nix, erstmal abwarten


----------



## conathanjumpman (14. Dezember 2021)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Der Zwieseltrail dürfte allerdings nicht mehr unter "Tegernsee" fallen.
> 
> Letztendlich hilft eh alles vermuten und diskutieren nix, erstmal abwarten



Es wird auch ein Konzept fürs Tölzer Land ausgearbeitet. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die miteinander reden und am Ende was vergleichbares rauskommt.

Ich will auch gar nicht diskutieren, mich interessiert einfach nur was in unserem (als MTBler) und damit u.a. in meinem Namen (als DIMB und DAV Mitglied) ausgehandelt wird und damit, was @Sun on Tour damit meint und wie diese Lenkung funktionieren soll  



Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Besser formuliert wäre wohl:
> "Man wird auf Strecken gelenkt, die genutzt werden sollten."
> Mit einem guten Lenkungskonzept wird eine Lenkung bzw. Kanalisierung erreicht, ohne dass es auf das "Dürfen" ankäme. Letzteres ist mit der Rechtslage ohnehin nicht vereinbar, was man in Miesbach durchaus weiß.



Am Ende hilft nur abwarten, das stimmt.


----------



## Sun on Tour (14. Dezember 2021)

conathanjumpman schrieb:


> Ich will auch gar nicht diskutieren, mich interessiert einfach nur was in unserem (als MTBler) und damit u.a. in meinem Namen (als DIMB und DAV Mitglied) ausgehandelt wird...


In Miesbach ist die DIMB durch die örtliche IG erst seit kurzem überhaupt in das Projekt involviert. Das Projekt soll ja laut Medienberichten kurz vor dem Abschluss stehen. Die Umsetzung wird sicher noch etwas dauern.
Insoweit hat zumindest die DIMB hier bisher kaum einen direkten Einfluss auf die dortigen Ergebnisse genommen bzw. nehmen können.

Ansonsten ist die Intention von Lenkungskonzepten nicht vordringlich das Mountainbiken attraktiver zu machen - das sollte jedem hier klar sein. Sie funktionieren halt nur, wenn sie für die Radfahrer attraktiv genug sind. Hierin liegt eine Chance - auch für den Tourismus. Das Risiko ist, dass man auf allen übrigen Strecken plötzlich nicht mehr gern gesehen ist - das könnte vor allem die Einheimischen treffen.


----------



## conathanjumpman (14. Dezember 2021)

Danke dir @Sun on Tour für deine Antwort. Ja die Risiken/Chancen seh ich ähnlich, und Handlungsbedarf besteht wohl.

Ist die DIMB über eine Ortsgruppe auch in das Konzept im Tölzer Land involviert? Mir hat nur ein DAV Wegewart erzählt, dass da aktuell was erarbeitet wird (u.a. Zwiesel).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (14. Dezember 2021)

Das Mountainbike-Konzept für Landkreis Miesbach ist ein Projekt der Alpenregion Tegernsee Schliersee (ATS), einem Kommunalunternehmen des Landkreises Miesbach, im Rahmen der "Modellregion Naturtourismus"_._

Im Landkreis Bad Tölz-Wolfratshausen gibt es das Modellprojekt des DAV.

Zu beiden Projekten sollte man sich ein eigenes Bild machen.


conathanjumpman schrieb:


> Handlungsbedarf besteht wohl.


Das ist überwiegend eine Frage des jeweiligen Interesses.


----------



## conathanjumpman (14. Dezember 2021)

Na dann bin ich mal gespannt welches Konzept besser für uns ausgeht.

Ist die DIMB in irgendeiner Weise in Tölz beteiligt oder kümmert sich da ausschließlich der DAV drum?



Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Das ist überwiegend eine Frage des jeweiligen Interesses.


Ich könnte aktuell gut ohne Konzept leben. Allerdings wird am Ende ein Konzept das sein, was die Interessen der MTBler noch schützt. Die Gegenseite hat im Zweifelsfall den besseren Kontakt zum Gemeinderat, Landrat, UNB, Grundeigentümer usw…

Durchs Aussitzen wirds nicht besser befürcht ich. Besser ist es Einfluss auf die Gestaltung des Konzepts nehmen. Genau deshalb bin ich bei der DIMB, und deshalb frag ich nach in wie weit ihr solche Konzepte mitgestalten könnt


----------



## Blasius0 (22. Dezember 2021)

https://www.merkur.de/lokales/regio...tainbike-trail-am-schwarzenberg-91194141.html


----------



## conathanjumpman (22. Dezember 2021)

Blasius0 schrieb:


> https://www.merkur.de/lokales/regio...tainbike-trail-am-schwarzenberg-91194141.html


"Andererseits eröffne der Trail Fischbachau Handlungsmöglichkeiten: Die Untere Naturschutzbehörde werde der Sperrung anderer Wege für Mountainbiker nur zustimmen, wenn der Ort den Radlern ein Alternativangebot bietet. Der Trail ermögliche es der Gemeinde also, besonders sensible Stellen zu schützen. Ohne ihn blieben alle Wege offen."

Klingt als ob einige der hier geäußerten Befürchtungen berechtigt wären.


@Sun on Tour


conathanjumpman schrieb:


> Ist die DIMB in irgendeiner Weise in Tölz beteiligt oder kümmert sich da ausschließlich der DAV drum?


Ich zitier mich nur ungern selbst, aber jetzt kann ich meine Frage ausweiten:
Ist die DIMB in Tölz und in Fischbachau involviert?


----------



## Sun on Tour (22. Dezember 2021)

conathanjumpman schrieb:


> Ist die DIMB in Tölz und in Fischbachau involviert?


Die DIMB hat an den "Runden Tischen" teilgenommen. Der letzte ist da schon eine sehr geraume Zeit her. Ich könnte mich nicht erinnern, dass da bisher etwas Konkretes dabei rausgekommen wäre.
Ansonsten ist die DIMB auch bisher nicht in die konkrete Umsetzung involviert.

Im Thread zur Änderung der Bekanntmachung
*Mountainbiken in Bayern – Updates im Betretungsrecht: Geldbußen und Beschlagnahmung von Bikes möglich [Update]* kann man auf den Seiten 82 - 90 u.a. auch nachverfolgen wie es zu den Pilotprojekten des DAV kam.
Hieraus zwei Beiträge zu den Hintergründen der DAV-Projekte: 





						MTB in Bayern – Updates im Betretungsrecht: Geldbußen & Beschlagnahmung von Bikes möglich
					

MTB in Bayern – Updates im Betretungsrecht: Geldbußen & Beschlagnahmung von Bikes möglich  Eine neue Bekanntmachung des Bayrischen Umweltministeriums hat es in sich: Das Betretungsrecht wird eingeschränkt und es wird damit gedroht, dass Mountainbikes bei Verstößen entzogen werden können.  Den...




					www.mtb-news.de
				








						MTB in Bayern – Updates im Betretungsrecht: Geldbußen & Beschlagnahmung von Bikes möglich
					

MTB in Bayern – Updates im Betretungsrecht: Geldbußen & Beschlagnahmung von Bikes möglich  Eine neue Bekanntmachung des Bayrischen Umweltministeriums hat es in sich: Das Betretungsrecht wird eingeschränkt und es wird damit gedroht, dass Mountainbikes bei Verstößen entzogen werden können.  Den...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Sun on Tour (23. Dezember 2021)

conathanjumpman schrieb:


> "Andererseits eröffne der Trail Fischbachau Handlungsmöglichkeiten: Die Untere Naturschutzbehörde werde der Sperrung anderer Wege für Mountainbiker nur zustimmen, wenn der Ort den Radlern ein Alternativangebot bietet. Der Trail ermögliche es der Gemeinde also, besonders sensible Stellen zu schützen. Ohne ihn blieben alle Wege offen."
> 
> Klingt als ob einige der hier geäußerten Befürchtungen berechtigt wären.





Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist die Intention von Lenkungskonzepten nicht vordringlich das Mountainbiken attraktiver zu machen - das sollte jedem hier klar sein.



Bei der Gelegenheit kann man sich jetzt die Frage stellen, unter welchen Bedingungen es überhaupt einen Sinn ergibt sich als Mountainbiker bei der Ausweisung bestehender Wege zu engagieren oder dies gar zu initiieren. Darüber machen sich viele, die sich für das Mountainbiken einsetzen wollen, leider überhaupt keine Gedanken - mit zum Teil äußerst ungünstigen Ergebnissen oder Aussichten, die weit über den jeweiligen eigenen Wirkungskreis hinaus wirken und eine Vielzahl "unbeteiligter" Mountainbiker betreffen.

Das selbe gilt letztlich auch bei der Neuanlage von Strecken.


----------



## conathanjumpman (23. Dezember 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Bei der Gelegenheit kann man sich jetzt die Frage stellen, unter welchen Bedingungen es überhaupt einen Sinn ergibt sich als Mountainbiker bei der Ausweisung bestehender Wege zu engagieren oder dies gar zu initiieren. Darüber machen sich viele, die sich für das Mountainbiken einsetzen wollen, leider überhaupt keine Gedanken - mit zum Teil äußerst ungünstigen Ergebnissen oder Aussichten, die weit über den jeweiligen eigenen Wirkungskreis hinaus wirken und eine Vielzahl "unbeteiligter" Mountainbiker betreffen.
> 
> Das selbe gilt letztlich auch bei der Neuanlage von Strecken.


Ich denke, das Ergebnis eines solchen Engagements sehen wir kommendes Jahr in den bayrischen Voralpen. Die Rolle des DAV bei diesen Lenkungskonzepten (z.B. ob dann Bike-Sperrungen anderer Trails in der Nähe bereitwillig zugestimmt wird) wird auch entscheiden, ob ich weiter DAV Mitglied bleibe oder nicht (ich weiß, hierfür gibts einen eigenen Thread).


----------



## ExcelBiker (3. Januar 2022)

conathanjumpman schrieb:


> Ist die DIMB in Tölz und in Fischbachau involviert?


Auch wenn's vielleicht a bissl spät kommt: Ja, die DIMB ist in Tölz und Fischbachau wenigstens informiert, teilweise auch involviert. Es ist in beiden Gebieten die gleiche IG Bayerische Voralpen. Du kannst mich gerne auch per PN dazu kontaktieren (und natürlich auch alle anderen Mitleser), oder über die IG-Seite den Kontakt suchen.

Nebenbei, alle Artikel, die hier in den letzten Wochen zu dem Thema zitiert wurden, sind vom Merkur bzw. deren Satellitenzeitungen. Und der Merkur ist bekanntermaßen weder neutral noch MTB-freundlich. Insofern würde ich die Aussagen hier nicht alle auf die Goldwaage legen. Wir sind gerade dabei, weitere verlässliche Informationen dazu zu bekommen.


----------



## cycleman (11. Januar 2022)

lustig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ExcelBiker (13. Januar 2022)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Nebenbei, alle Artikel, die hier in den letzten Wochen zu dem Thema zitiert wurden, sind vom Merkur bzw. deren Satellitenzeitungen. Und der Merkur ist bekanntermaßen weder neutral noch MTB-freundlich. Insofern würde ich die Aussagen hier nicht alle auf die Goldwaage legen. Wir sind gerade dabei, weitere verlässliche Informationen dazu zu bekommen.


So, ich habe eine Antwort zu den Merkur-Artikeln bekommen. Der Projektleiter hat mir versichert, dass hier der Merkur eine sehr eigenwillige, sinnentstellende Interpretation von einem Satz von ihm macht. O-Ton: "die schreiben leider viel Müll.". Auch wäre es ihm "sehr zuwider", irgend etwas mit Sperrungen mittragen zu müssen und auch die Untere Naturschutzbehörde hat aktuell kein Interesse an Sperrungen.

Wir bleiben natürlich an der Sache dran.


----------



## conathanjumpman (14. Januar 2022)

@ExcelBiker 
Danke fürs Update und dein/euer Engagement! Das klingt so ja gar nicht so schlimm wie befürchtet.


----------



## Tengu_77 (8. Februar 2022)

Interessant, lese davon zum ersten Mal. Ist mein "Heimattrail" (komme ursprünglich aus Aibling) - immer gern gefahren, die 3.Sektion leider jetzt nur noch eine Schlammschlacht. Denke da könnte man sehr gut etwas daraus machen. 
Danke für euer Engagement!


----------



## ExcelBiker (9. Februar 2022)

Tengu_77 schrieb:


> Interessant, lese davon zum ersten Mal.


Das ist auch mehr oder weniger Absicht. Den beteiligten Grundstücksbesitzern wurde zugesagt, dass für die neuen Strecken keine Werbung gemacht werden soll, damit nicht zusätzlich Publikum generiert wird. Wie aber dann die Lenkungswirkung erzielt werden kann, das wird spannend. Außer in der Lokalpresse (nur Landkreis Miesbach) wird da kaum was zu lesen sein.


----------



## mw.dd (9. Februar 2022)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Den beteiligten Grundstücksbesitzern wurde zugesagt, dass für die neuen Strecken keine Werbung gemacht werden soll


Bin gespannt, wann die realisieren das es für gute Angebote keine offizielle Werbung braucht.
Ich weiß auch nicht, warum man gegenüber den Grundbesitzern nicht mit offenen Karten spielt...


----------



## ExcelBiker (9. Februar 2022)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht, warum man gegenüber den Grundbesitzern nicht mit offenen Karten spielt...


Doch, hier wird mit offenen Karten gespielt. Das ist eine der Grundvoraussetzungen für das Projekt.

Das Ziel ist es, den jetzt vorhandenen MTB-Verkehr auf ein paar wenige Trails zu lenken, alleine dadurch, dass diese attraktiver sind wie die anderen, nicht vom Projekt unterstützten Wege. Die Grundbesitzer haben (berechtigt) Bedenken, dass da was "bikeparkmäßiges" entsteht, das zusätzlich zum vorhandenen MTB-Verkehr weiteren anzieht. Einer solchen Entwicklung würden sie nicht zustimmen.

Ich meine, das kann durchaus funktionieren. Es wird sich wahrscheinlich schnell rumsprechen, wenn die ersten Trails fertig sind. Und damit sollte die Lenkungsfunktion erfüllt sein. Es ist auch ganz klar ein Projekt für die Einheimischen (im weiteren Sinn, also auch der Einzugsbereich von Tagesausflüglern), aber eben kein Tourismusprojekt, deswegen auch keine Werbung. Das ist auch in der Telko, bei der ich dabei war, deutlich geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (9. Februar 2022)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Es ist auch ganz klar ein Projekt für die Einheimischen (im weiteren Sinn, also auch der Einzugsbereich von Tagesausflüglern), aber eben kein Tourismusprojekt, deswegen auch keine Werbung.


Wenn da was brauchbares ensteht, spricht sich das auch ohne Werbung rum und das erweitert das Einzugsgebiet erheblich. Man darf die Mobilität der MTBiker nicht unterschätzen; 3-4h Fahrzeit für einen Tagesausflug zu 3km Trail sind nichts Ungewöhnliches.


----------



## ExcelBiker (9. Februar 2022)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Wenn da was brauchbares ensteht, spricht sich das auch ohne Werbung rum und das erweitert das Einzugsgebiet erheblich. Man darf die Mobilität der MTBiker nicht unterschätzen; 3-4h Fahrzeit für einen Tagesausflug zu 3km Trail sind nichts Ungewöhnliches.


Nein, sehe ich nicht so. Die Leute fahren jetzt auch schon solche Entfernungen (z.B. von Ingolstadt nach MB, TÖL und GAP). Sehr viel weiter werden sie für die Trailschnipsel nicht fahren, weil es dann sinnvoller wird, noch mal eine Stunde dran zu hängen und was "richtiges" zu haben wie Leogang, SFL oder Geißkopf.


----------



## GTTF3 (26. März 2022)

Meine Frau möchte gerne in Bayern zum Urlaub, durch Zufall beim schlau lesen, bin ich auf folgenden Berichte gestoßen.









						Bayern erschwert das Mountainbikefahren im Wald
					

Mountainbike-Fahrer stoßen bei der Ausübung ihres Hobbys nicht immer auf Verständnis. Besonders, wenn sie querfeldein durch den Wald fahren oder sogar illegale Trails anlegen. Auf engen Wegen fühlen sich besonders Wanderer oft gestört. Die Konflikte haben im Zuge der Corona-Pandemie sogar noch...




					www.forstpraxis.de
				




Weiß jetzt nicht ob der schon gepostet wurde.

Ich habe schon jetzt kein Bock mehr auf Bayern, wenn man an jeder Ecke fürchten muss dass man angemacht wird.

Wir wollen in die Ecke um Krün/Mittenwald, bin für Touren mit Singeltrail im Flow dankbar.

Wie ist das überhaupt mit Shuttel in Bayern in Bezug auf Seilbahn etc?


----------



## scratch_a (26. März 2022)

Naja, der Forst hat da seine eigene Darstellung, was ja nicht komplett dem Gesetz und auch nicht der Praxis entspricht. Von dem her habe ich unter dieser Adresse nichts anderes erwartet.

Zu deinen anderen Fragen würde ich im entsprechenden Unterforum nachfragen, da bekommst du evtl. mehr antworten und passt auch thematisch besser dort hin, da es ja hier "nur" um die Rechtslage geht.


----------



## Sandheide (26. März 2022)

GTTF3 schrieb:


> Meine Frau möchte gerne in Bayern zum Urlaub, durch Zufall beim schlau lesen, bin ich auf folgenden Berichte gestoßen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mach dich net verrückt. Noch haben wir ein Gesetz an das sich auch die VWV halten muss.


----------



## ghostmuc (26. März 2022)

GTTF3 schrieb:


> Meine Frau möchte gerne in Bayern zum Urlaub, durch Zufall beim schlau lesen, bin ich auf folgenden Berichte gestoßen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So ein Quatsch.
Als Bayer der teilweise mehrmals wöchentlich in den bayerischen Bergen unterwegs ist kann ich dir sagen, mach dir nicht so viel Gedanken.

Du kannst hier ganz normal und entspannt fahren. Der einen oder anderen Wegsperrung wirst du zwar begegnen, aber die sind sehr vereinzelt.
Genau so wie Wanderer die das nicht toll finden das du dort fährst.

Das einzige auf was du in dem Eck achten musst ist das du nicht über die österreichische Grenze kommst, was du aber sehr schnell an den Verbotsschildern erkennst


----------



## GTTF3 (26. März 2022)

Ich lebe ja in NRW dagegen im Paradies, auch wenn hier der Forst oft nervt! 

Unabhängig vom Bundesland, wird langfristig nur eine Lösung sein, dass die Gemeinden das Potenzial erkennen. Es zählt nur Geld Geld und nochmal Geld.

Touristisches Angebot bringt Geld in die Gemeinde, erst wenn der Mountainbiker ähnlich gut geschröpft werden kann wie der Skifahren, werden die dicken Köpfe umschwenken.

Wenn man bedenkt dass in 10 Jahren unter 2000 Meter kein Schnee mehr geben wird, dann werden die merken, das Ihre Lifte nur noch Schrottwert haben!


----------



## ghostmuc (26. März 2022)

GTTF3 schrieb:


> Ich lebe ja in NRW dagegen im Paradies, auch wenn hier der Forst oft nervt!
> 
> Unabhängig vom Bundesland, wird langfristig nur eine Lösung sein, dass die Gemeinden das Potenzial erkennen. Es zählt nur Geld Geld und nochmal Geld.
> 
> ...


Da entsteht aber ein Konflikt.
Viele möchten Infrastruktur, aber nur für sich allein. Bitte viele Lifte und Parkplätze, aber nur für sie und nicht für andere


----------



## Black-Under (26. März 2022)

GTTF3 schrieb:


> Meine Frau möchte gerne in Bayern zum Urlaub, durch Zufall beim schlau lesen, bin ich auf folgenden Berichte gestoßen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich frage mich immer warum nur die MTBler eingeschränkt werden und warum die Wanderer von Haus aus mehr Rechte haben. Nur weil sie zuerst da waren?
Was wäre gewesen MTBler würde es schon seit 100ern von Jahren geben?


----------



## GTTF3 (26. März 2022)

Nun das glaube ich weniger, zum einen finde ich die Regeln wie im Vinschgau gut, dort gibt es Zeiten für Gondeln etc. Wege mit zeitlichen Abschnitten oder eben eigene Wege.

In Willingen Hessen 50 km von mir, planen sie das größte Trailnetz im Mittelgebirge.

Und in der Schweiz, Laax bauen sie Nachhaltige Trails, weil sie wissen das mittelfristig das Wintergeschäft wegbrechen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (26. März 2022)

GTTF3 schrieb:


> Ich lebe ja in NRW dagegen im Paradies, auch wenn hier der Forst oft nervt!
> 
> ...



Das würde ich definitiv anzweifeln 
Vor allem was das Gesetz in Bezug auf MTB betrifft, ist es in Bayern aktuell schon sehr gut


----------



## mw.dd (26. März 2022)

GTTF3 schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt dass in 10 Jahren unter 2000 Meter kein Schnee mehr geben wird,


Das ist zum Glück kompletter Unsinn.



GTTF3 schrieb:


> weil sie wissen das mittelfristig das Wintergeschäft wegbrechen wird.


Nein, sondern weil sondern weil der Betrieb von Seilbahnen teuer ist und diese - wenn sie schon im Sommer laufen - besser ausgelastet werden müssen. Und weil zusätzliche Sommergäste dem Hotelbetrieb helfen...


----------



## GTTF3 (26. März 2022)




----------



## GTTF3 (26. März 2022)

Schnee und Klimawandel - SLF
					

Langzeitmessungen zeigen, dass die Dauer der Schneebedeckung und die maximalen Schneehöhen in den Alpen rückläufig sind.




					www.slf.ch


----------



## Black-Under (26. März 2022)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Das würde ich definitiv anzweifeln
> Vor allem was das Gesetz in Bezug auf MTB betrifft, ist es in Bayern aktuell schon sehr gut


In NRW darfst Du auf alle festen Wegen außerhalb von Naturschutzgebieten fahren.

Was "feste" Wege sind hat auch schon ein Gericht festgestellt, es muss kein Befestigter sein.

Auch wenn das einigen Förstern und Wanderern nicht gefällt.


----------



## mw.dd (26. März 2022)

GTTF3 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1445211


Sehr viel Konjunktiv, um >50 Jahre in die Zukunft zu planen, meinst Du nicht?
Mal abgesehen davon, dass für solche Zeithorizonte definitiv keine solche Infrastruktur geplant wird.
Die Lösung wird übrigens "Kunstschnee" lauten, nicht Mountainbike.


----------



## Black-Under (26. März 2022)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Sehr viel Konjunktiv, um >50 Jahre in die Zukunft zu planen, meinst Du nicht?
> Mal abgesehen davon, dass für solche Zeithorizonte definitiv keine solche Infrastruktur geplant wird.
> Die Lösung wird übrigens "Kunstschnee" lauten, nicht Mountainbike.


Na ja aber kompletter Unsinn ist es auch nicht.


----------



## mw.dd (26. März 2022)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Na ja aber kompletter Unsinn ist es auch nicht.


Das:


GTTF3 schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt dass in 10 Jahren unter 2000 Meter kein Schnee mehr geben wird,


ist kompletter Unsinn.


----------



## GTTF3 (26. März 2022)

Bleibt abzuwarten.

Waldbauern rechnen in Generationen da sind 50 Jahre ein Wimpernschlag.

Ich sage ja nicht, dass es einige geben wird, die an alten Dingen versuchen festzuhalten. Aber es findet wie in Laax ein Umdenken statt und vorausschauendes Planen. Und wenn das bedeutet, dass man uns mehr Spielraum gibt soll es mir Recht sein, unabhängig davon glaube ich das ein Trail mit 50 cm breite immer noch besser ist als 200 Meter breite Skihänge?!? Aber vielleicht Irre ich mich ja da auch???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (26. März 2022)

Es gibt keinen Grund für Mountainbiker Bayern zu meiden.


----------



## dopero (26. März 2022)

GTTF3 schrieb:


> Waldbauern rechnen in Generationen da sind 50 Jahre ein Wimpernschlag.


Da man Generationen je nach Bereich mit 15-25 Jahren ansetzt, sind das also 2-3 Generationen pro Wimpernschlag.
Ja ne, is klar.


----------



## dopero (26. März 2022)

GTTF3 schrieb:


> Ich habe schon jetzt kein Bock mehr auf Bayern, wenn man an jeder Ecke fürchten muss dass man angemacht wird.


Dann solltest Du stattdessen nach BW fahren. 😉


----------



## ExcelBiker (26. März 2022)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Die Lösung wird übrigens "Kunstschnee" lauten


Nein, wird sie nicht. Es wird nämlich zu warm für "Kunstschnee" sein. Erst wird (meine Vermutung) das Gesetz gekippt, den Kunstschnee mit Chemikalien aufzupeppen, was in Österreich erlaubt ist, aber nicht in Deutschland. Und danach wird es selbst dafür zu warm werden.

Wenn ich mir die Entwicklung der letzten 40 Jahre hier bei mir in der Umgebung anschaue, und dann noch 10 Jahre extrapoliere, werden wir demnächst erleben, dass es Saisonen geben wird, in denen kein einziger Tag Skibetrieb möglich sein wird. Hier bei mir in der Gegend wird es als erstes den Wendelstein erwischen, dann das Sudelfeld. Gleichzeitig werden die Abfahrten ins Tal beim Brauneck nicht mehr möglich sein.

Noch sind die hier immer noch auf dem Dampfer, Skibetrieb wird ewig weiter laufen. Entsprechend schaut die touristische Vermarktung vom MTB eher bescheiden aus. Da sind halt andere, z.B. in der Schweiz oder Österreich, wesentlich weiter.


----------



## mw.dd (26. März 2022)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Erst wird (meine Vermutung) das Gesetz gekippt, den Kunstschnee mit Chemikalien aufzupeppen, was in Österreich erlaubt ist, aber nicht in Deutschland


Das ist belanglos, da für den flächendeckenden Einsatz sowieso zu teuer.


ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Da sind halt andere, z.B. in der Schweiz oder Österreich, wesentlich weiter.


Das ist kein Ersatz für den Skibetrieb, sondern maximal eine Ergänzung. Und zwar für eine bessere Auslastung im Sommer.
Wer den Unterschied zwischen einem Gondelbetrieb im Winter und im Sommer schon mal gesehen hat weiß das auch. Selbst in Livigno, wo ein solches Angebot für MTB seit vielen Jahren besteht ist die Auslastung nur Bruchteile im Vergleich zum Winter.

Aber eigentlich ist das alles OT, denn ich denke wir sind uns einig, dass uns ausschließlich ein faires Betretungsrecht weiterbringt und nicht ein paar Murmelbahnen in Skigebieten.


----------



## arno¹ (26. März 2022)

Wenn ihr euch über Skigebiete unterhalten wollt, bitte ein anderes Thema aufmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mofeu (29. März 2022)

Mal eine kurze Frage, da ich dazu per Suchfunktion nichts gefunden habe. @Sun on Tour, deine Beiträge sind ansonsten sehr informativ, danke für die Ausführungen. 

Bei uns in Passau gibt es ein Naturschutzgebiet/FFH-Gebiet, durch das einige bestehende Wanderwege laufen. Diese sind laut Verordnung und Beschilderung nicht mit dem Fahrrad zu befahren, in der Verordnung ist aber kein weiterer Grund genannt. 
Ist das so zu beachten oder kann man das durchaus drauf ankommen lassen und auf den bestehenden Wegen fahren? 
Da das auch ein beliebtes Naherholungsgebiet ist, verstehe ich den Wunsch Radfahrer draussen zu halten durchaus, allerdings sollte man das meiner Meinung nach dann weniger allgemein halten, sondern z.B. die Radler darum bitten am Wochenende auf die Strecke zu verzichten und auf die DIMB Trailrules verweisen. 

Ansonsten wäre das vielleicht mal ein Fall für die DIMB IG Arberland.


----------



## Sun on Tour (29. März 2022)

Mofeu schrieb:


> Ansonsten wäre das vielleicht mal ein Fall für die DIMB IG Arberland.


Das ist eine gute Idee. Ich helfe dort auch gerne weiter.

Im Post #435 findest Du noch etwas zum Thema.


----------



## mw.dd (29. März 2022)

Mofeu schrieb:


> Da das auch ein beliebtes Naherholungsgebiet ist, verstehe ich den Wunsch Radfahrer draussen zu halten durchaus


Da hat es wieder jemand geschafft, unter dem Deckmantel des Naturschutz Vorrechte für eine bestimmte Nutzergruppe durchzusetzen. Um den Wunsch danach zu verstehen, muss schon einen sehr seltsamen Blickwinkel einnehmen, aber akzeptabel ist das keinesfalls.


----------



## h-j-b (16. Juni 2022)

Zur Info:

Region Tegernsee / Bereich Sutten

Shit Happens
Ich bin heute im Bereich ´`Sutten ´ Tegernsee Region, auf einer Almwiese an der Bodenalm von einem Ranger angehalten worden und musste ihm meine Personalien geben. Hätte ich das nicht gemacht konfisziert er mein Rad, sagte er. Jetzt ergeht jeine Anzeige gegen mich, aufgrund eines Verstoßes gegen die Befahrung eines Wanderwegs im Naturschutzbgebiet.
Er sagte, im gesamten Bereich Sutten gibt's ein Bikeverbot auf Wanderwegen.
Jetzt muß ich mit einer Anzeige rechnen ....  das Bußgeld kann laut der aktuellen Verordnungen für solche Verstöße in Naturschutzgebieten bis zu 5000€ betragen.

Die DIMB ist mittlerweile vollumfänglich in den Vorfall eingeschaltet und leistet mir Rechtsbeistand.
Von daher braucht ihr mir hierzu keine weiteren Infos geben, Grazie.

Good luck & ride on ohne solche unschönen Begegnungen


Hier noch ein paar nützliche Links zu dem Thema:









						Landkreis Miesbach- Karte
					

Landkreis Miesbach




					www.vianovis.net
				






			https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/projektvorstellung-250302021-mtb-news-forum-pdf.1238131/


----------



## Sandheide (16. Juni 2022)

h-j-b schrieb:


> Er sagte, im gesamten Bereich Sutten gibt's ein Bikeverbot auf Wanderwegen


Hast du zufällig irgendwelche Schilder gesehen die dich darauf hinweisen?


----------



## h-j-b (16. Juni 2022)

Sandheide schrieb:


> Hast du zufällig irgendwelche Schilder gesehen die dich darauf hinweisen?


Nein, es gibt hierzu keine Schilder, man ist von rechtens her, scheinbar ?,  verpflichtet sich zu erkundigen ob es gestattet ist zu fahren, Landschaftsschutz / Naturschutzgebiet ..... Weiß ich mittlerweile.


----------



## ExcelBiker (16. Juni 2022)

h-j-b schrieb:


> Hier noch ein paar nützliche Links zu dem Thema:


Deine Links sind da nicht wirklich hilfreich. Der DAV hat damit gar nichts zu tun. Hier wäre hier die fragliche Verordnung zu finden: https://landkreis-miesbach.de/outpu...6_1.PDF?1590586766&fn=LSV_Sutten_und_Umgebung, dort § 4 Absatz 10.


----------



## Tabletop84 (16. Juni 2022)

h-j-b schrieb:


> Zur Info:
> 
> Region Tegernsee / Bereich Sutten
> 
> ...


Wie läuft das konkret? Darf ein 'Ranger' überhaupt jemand festhalten? Das wäre doch mehr als unverhältnismäßig. Mittlerweile lache ich immer nur noch freundlich, sag vielleicht noch "i do not speak landessprache" und fahr weiter, wenn jemand was von mir will.


----------



## h-j-b (16. Juni 2022)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Deine Links sind da nicht wirklich hilfreich. Der DAV hat damit gar nichts zu tun. Hier wäre hier die fragliche Verordnung zu finden: https://landkreis-miesbach.de/output/download.php?file=/media/custom/2823_1596_1.PDF?1590586766&fn=LSV_Sutten_und_Umgebung, dort § 4 Absatz 10.


schön das du dies noch ergänzen kannst !


----------



## h-j-b (16. Juni 2022)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Wie läuft das konkret? Darf ein 'Ranger' überhaupt jemand festhalten? Das wäre doch mehr als unverhältnismäßig. Mittlerweile lache ich immer nur noch freundlich, sag vielleicht noch "i do not speak landessprache" und fahr weiter, wenn jemand was von mir will.


Ganz einfach, ER DARF !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ExcelBiker (16. Juni 2022)

h-j-b schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, ER DARF !


Wo hast du das her? Ich wäre mir da nicht so sicher.


----------



## h-j-b (16. Juni 2022)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Wo hast du das her? Ich wäre mir da nicht so sicher.


Ich hab mich ausführlich mit einem Vertreter der DIMB unterhalten der in meiner Angelegenheit aktiv ist, zudem gibt's seit letztem Jahr auch noch die neue Verordnung der Unteren Naturschutzbehörde in Bayern die hierzu umfängliche Maßnahmen ermöglicht. Auch der Status Schutzgebiet gleich welcher Art, hier gibt es viele, beeinhaltet alle möglichen Maßnahmen, wie z.B. diese.


----------



## Tabletop84 (16. Juni 2022)

Soweit ich weiß darf eigentlich nur die Polizei mit Gewaltanwendung jemanden festhalten oder festnehmen. Bei Notwehr wird das dann im Nachhinein im Einzelfall entschieden. Aber bei sowas müsste das eigentlich unverhältnismäßig sein. Es gibt so ne Grauzone was den sogenannten 'Jagdschutz' angeht, was auf die Wildererproblwmatik zurückgeht. Aber das gilt glaub nur in Österreich oder so und auch nicht für jeden Jäger. Ein Ranger ist ja idr nur ein Angestellter oder Beamter bei ner Gemeinde odwr Behörde. Der dürfte da keine besonderen Rechte haben jemand physisch festzuhalten. Also am besten in so Situationen ohne viel Theater ignorieren und weiterfahren.


----------



## sebhunter (16. Juni 2022)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Wo hast du das her? Ich wäre mir da nicht so sicher.


nicht ganz klar beschrieben, aber wohl mehr als üblich:








						Neue Ranger mit mehr Befugnissen
					

Landkreis Miesbach reagiert auf Probleme im Mangfallgebirge




					www.ovb-heimatzeitungen.de


----------



## h-j-b (16. Juni 2022)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß darf eigentlich nur die Polizei mit Gewaltanwendung jemanden festhalten oder festnehmen. Bei Notwehr wird das dann im Nachhinein im Einzelfall entschieden. Aber bei sowas müsste das eigentlich unverhältnismäßig sein. Es gibt so ne Grauzone was den sogenannten 'Jagdschutz' angeht, was auf die Wildererproblwmatik zurückgeht. Aber das gilt glaub nur in Österreich oder so und auch nicht für jeden Jäger. Ein Ranger ist ja idr nur ein Angestellter oder Beamter bei ner Gemeinde odwr Behörde. Der dürfte da keine besonderen Rechte haben jemand physisch festzuhalten. Also am besten in so Situationen ohne viel Theater ignorieren und weiterfahren.


ALSO nochmal, ich erzähle hier keinen Mumpiz, informiere dich Bitte mal !






						BayMBl. 2020 Nr. 755 - Verkündungsplattform Bayern
					

Verkündungsplattform Bayern - Ein Informationsangebot der Bayerischen Staatsregierung




					www.verkuendung-bayern.de
				







__





						Bayernbike - Radwege in Bayern
					






					www.bayernbike.de


----------



## ghostmuc (16. Juni 2022)

Müsste jetzt nach der Quelle suchen, aber das Fahrverbot im Suttengebiet gilt schon lange. Und wenn ich mich nicht irre stehen im Bereich der Suttenbahn am Beginn der Wanderwege auch Schilder. Hab morgen eh vor Wallberg und Valepp zu fahren, dann kann ich im Vorbeifahren mal schauen


----------



## Tabletop84 (16. Juni 2022)

sebhunter schrieb:


> nicht ganz klar beschrieben, aber wohl mehr als üblich:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der verschwindet hinter einer Paywall aber im anderen steht: "Sie dürfen Bußgelder verhängen, Platzverweise aussprechen oder Unbelehrbare zur Polizeistation begleiten."

Klingt zumindest nicht so als ob der gleich aufm Trail die Handschellen anlegen darf. Also nochmal: solange da nicht erkennbar die Polizei steht einfach weiterfahren, nicht diskutieren. Dann spart man sich viel Stress. Man versteht ja akustisch auch nicht alles sofort und muss nicht mit allen Leuten quatschen die einen anlabern.


----------



## h-j-b (16. Juni 2022)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Müsste jetzt nach der Quelle suchen, aber das Fahrverbot im Suttengebiet gilt schon lange. Und wenn ich mich nicht irre stehen im Bereich der Suttenbahn am Beginn der Wanderwege auch Schilder. Hab morgen eh vor Wallberg und Valepp zu fahren, dann kann ich im Vorbeifahren mal schauen


Richtig, 
Schider gibt's glaub ich keine, 
dazu sind sie nicht verpflichtet welche auzustellen, da hier ein Gebietsstautus existiert.
Ich wußte nicht das die Bodenschneid auch zu diesem Gebiet zählt, Rotwand und Jägerkampl, da war's mir bekannt. Das Gebiet meide ich auch.


----------



## dopero (16. Juni 2022)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Deine Links sind da nicht wirklich hilfreich. Der DAV hat damit gar nichts zu tun. Hier wäre hier die fragliche Verordnung zu finden: https://landkreis-miesbach.de/output/download.php?file=/media/custom/2823_1596_1.PDF?1590586766&fn=LSV_Sutten_und_Umgebung, dort § 4 Absatz 10.


Wie komme ich an die in der Verordnung genannten alten Fassungen der Gesetze im Volltext?
Ich konnte da bis jetzt auch nach intensiver Suche nichts finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h-j-b (16. Juni 2022)

dopero schrieb:


> Wie komme ich an die in der Verordnung genannten alten Fassungen der Gesetze im Volltext?
> Ich konnte da bis jetzt auch nach intensiver Suche nichts finden.


Hat vorhin schon jemand angehängt,
Paragraph 4. Punkt 10


			https://landkreis-miesbach.de/output/download.php?file=%2Fmedia%2Fcustom%2F2823_1596_1.PDF%3F1590586766&fn=LSV_Sutten_und_Umgebung


----------



## h-j-b (16. Juni 2022)

h-j-b schrieb:


> Hat vorhin schon jemand angehängt,
> Paragraph 4. Punkt 10
> 
> 
> https://landkreis-miesbach.de/output/download.php?file=%2Fmedia%2Fcustom%2F2823_1596_1.PDF%3F1590586766&fn=LSV_Sutten_und_Umgebung


Sorry, du suchst hierzu die Altfassung.


----------



## dopero (16. Juni 2022)

h-j-b schrieb:


> Richtig,
> Schider gibt's glaub ich keine,
> dazu sind sie nicht verpflichtet welche auzustellen, da hier ein Gebietsstautus existiert.


Doch, sind sie schon, zumindest nach Auffassung des Bayerische Umweltministeriums. Dort gibt es seit 2008 deswegen eine "Gestaltungsrichtlinie" für Schilder mit bayernweit einheitlichem Erscheinungsbildes.
Zitat von der Webseite:


> Ein wichtiger Bestandteil dieser Schutzgebietsinfotafeln ist die optische Darstellung von Verboten und Geboten, die in dem jeweiligen Schutzgebiet durch die zugrundeliegende Schutzverordnung geregelt sind in Form von plakativen Piktogrammen.


Weiterer Hinweis auf der Webseite:


> Die Art der Beschilderung für Schutzgebiete ist nach dem Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetz vorgegeben und in Art. 53 BayNatSchG geregelt. Zentraler Bestandteil ist dabei die Anbringung des von der obersten Naturschutzbehörde (Bayerisches Umweltministerium) bestimmten amtlichen Schilds. Neben der Anbringung des Schilds soll nach Möglichkeit auf die Bedeutung des Schutzgegenstands und auf die wichtigsten Bestimmungen der Rechtsverordnung hingewiesen werden. Dies erfolgt in der Regel durch Informationstafeln.


Und bei der angegebenen Fundstelle im BayNatSchG


> Art. 53
> Kennzeichnung der Schutzgegenstände
> (1) 1Die Schutzgegenstände sollen durch die unteren Naturschutzbehörden in der Natur in geeigneter Weise kenntlich gemacht werden. 2Neben der Anbringung des von der obersten Naturschutzbehörde bestimmten amtlichen Schilds soll nach Möglichkeit auf die Bedeutung des Schutzgegenstands und auf die wichtigsten Bestimmungen der Rechtsverordnung hingewiesen werden.



Im Juraforum geht man auch davon aus, dass Schilder mit den Vorschriften des Schutzgebietes aufgestellt werden:


> Naturschutzgebiete werden durch *Schilder gekennzeichnet*, die das NSG als solches ausweisen und zudem über die *Nutzungsmöglichkeiten* informieren, also zum Beispiel darlegen, dass das Spazierengehen außerhalb der gekennzeichneten Wege nicht gestattet ist.


----------



## Sun on Tour (16. Juni 2022)

Mir ist der Vorgang offiziell noch nicht bekannt.

Nur soviel:


Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Hinsichtlich der paar - allerdings inzwischen mehr oder weniger prominenten - Verordnungen in Bayern, insbesondere aus den frühen 90er Jahren, die über das Wegegebot hinausgehende Einschränkungen für Radfahrer enthalten, die im Sinne eines vorsorgenden Umweltschutzes damals durchaus legitim (aber nicht rechtmäßig) waren, gilt, dass diese inzwischen längst hätten von Amts wegen aufgehoben werden müssen, da die Voraussetzungen für die Beschränkungen nicht gegeben sind. So fordert es übrigens auch die neue Verwaltungsvorschrift - die Bisherige aber auch schon:
> 
> "*Die Anordnung ist aufzuheben, sobald die Voraussetzungen für die Beschränkung entfallen sind."*


Jetzt kenne ich noch eine mehr - von den anderen wurde bisher kein Gebrauch gemacht - was Bände spricht.


----------



## sebhunter (16. Juni 2022)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> "*Die Anordnung ist aufzuheben, sobald die Voraussetzungen für die Beschränkung entfallen sind."*


...und was bedeutet das jetzt konkret in der Praxis? Wann, unter welchen Umständen, sind die Vorausetzungen für die Beschränkung entfallen?


----------



## Sun on Tour (16. Juni 2022)

Tatsächlich haben die Voraussetzung, wie ich oben schrieb, noch nie bestanden.


sebhunter schrieb:


> ...und was bedeutet das jetzt konkret in der Praxis?


Arbeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (16. Juni 2022)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> "*Die Anordnung ist aufzuheben, sobald die Voraussetzungen für die Beschränkung entfallen sind."*


So die Theorie. Solange aber aber keine Pflicht besteht die Anordnung regelmäßig zu überprüfen, am besten mit dem Zwang das die ganze Verordnung ansonsten nichtig wird, passiert da halt gar nichts.
Siehe verbindliche Verkehrsschau mindestens alle 2 Jahre…


----------



## sebhunter (16. Juni 2022)

Na, sieht ja ganz gut aus für *@h-j-b 😅*


----------



## Sun on Tour (16. Juni 2022)

dopero schrieb:


> So die Theorie. Solange aber aber keine Pflicht besteht die Anordnung regelmäßig zu überprüfen, am besten mit dem Zwang das die ganze Verordnung ansonsten nichtig wird, passiert da halt gar nichts.
> Siehe verbindliche Verkehrsschau mindestens alle 2 Jahre…



Bisher haben diese VOs ja auch nur sporadisch alle paar Jahre einmal unnötig Ärger verursacht und jetzt auch noch unnötig


Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Arbeit.


----------



## h-j-b (16. Juni 2022)

dopero schrieb:


> Doch, sind sie schon, zumindest nach Auffassung des Bayerische Umweltministeriums. Dort gibt es seit 2008 deswegen eine "Gestaltungsrichtlinie" für Schilder mit bayernweit einheitlichem Erscheinungsbildes.
> Zitat von der Webseite:
> 
> Weiterer Hinweis auf der Webseite:
> ...


WoW, Mille Grazie !


----------



## h-j-b (16. Juni 2022)

sebhunter schrieb:


> Na, sieht ja ganz gut aus für *@h-j-b 😅*


Deswegen hab's auch heir gepostet, weil ich wusste das dies nicht der letzte Urteilsspruch seien kann und darf. 
DANKE EUCH ALLEN, FÜR DIE WAHRLICH ERKENNTNISRECHEIN INFOS !


----------



## cjbffm (16. Juni 2022)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß darf eigentlich nur die Polizei mit Gewaltanwendung jemanden festhalten oder festnehmen.


Das stimmt so nicht, denn es gibt das Jedermanns(festnahme)recht, das in der Strafprozessordnung geregelt ist. 





						§ 127 StPO - Vorläufige Festnahme - dejure.org
					

Strafprozeßordnung § 127 - (1) 1 Wird jemand auf frischer Tat betroffen oder verfolgt, so ist, wenn er der Flucht verdächtig ist oder seine Identität nicht...




					dejure.org
				




Allerdings setzt dieses eine Straftat voraus, bei einer bloßen Ordnungswidrigkeit kommt es nicht in Betracht.


----------



## Tabletop84 (16. Juni 2022)

Das meinte ich mit Verhältnismäßigkeit. Etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt. Jemanden wegen einer Ordnungswidrigkeit zu fixieren ist jedenfalls in meinen Augen nicht verhältnismäßig.


----------



## pib (16. Juni 2022)

Also Ranger sind eigentlich nicht auf Stress aus. Die halten niemanden fest, nehmen keine Personalien auf und verhängen keine Bußgelder.  Hauptaufgabe der Ranger ist die Aufklärung wie man sich in der Natur zu benehmen hat. Die sind ja nicht perse gegen uns biker unterwegs sondern klären auch auf wie ganz banale Dinge, die eigentlich klar sind, aber noch nicht bei jedem angekommen sind: kein Camping, kein Feuer, kein Müll, kein hinkacken, Rauchverbot, Hunde anleinen, richtiges Schuhwerk/Ausrüstung etc. Leider braucht es das mittlerweile in den Bergen weil immer mehr kommen die die Grundregeln nicht kennen.


----------



## h-j-b (16. Juni 2022)

pib schrieb:


> Also Ranger sind eigentlich nicht auf Stress aus. Die halten niemanden fest, nehmen keine Personalien auf und verhängen keine Bußgelder.  Hauptaufgabe der Ranger ist die Aufklärung wie man sich in der Natur zu benehmen hat. Die sind ja nicht perse gegen uns biker unterwegs sondern klären auch auf wie ganz banale Dinge, die eigentlich klar sind, aber noch nicht bei jedem angekommen sind: kein Camping, kein Feuer, kein Müll, kein hinkacken, Rauchverbot, Hunde anleinen, richtiges Schuhwerk/Ausrüstung etc. Leider braucht es das mittlerweile in den Bergen weil immer mehr kommen die die Grundregeln nicht kennen.


Vllt solltest du mal meinen ersten Poist zum Sachverhalt lesen !


----------



## pib (16. Juni 2022)

Hab ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alexSnow (16. Juni 2022)

dopero schrieb:


> Wie komme ich an die in der Verordnung genannten alten Fassungen der Gesetze im Volltext?
> Ich konnte da bis jetzt auch nach intensiver Suche nichts finden.



Vielleicht gibt es die ja auch nicht mehr, wie zumindest manche der originalen Karten der Schutzgebiete. Ich weiß nicht, ob das auch für die Sutten Verordnung gilt, aber zumindest für andere der Schutzgebiete hat die Behörde die Karten wohl verloren. Auch das könnte natürlich hilfreich sein, wenn sie hier echt ein Bußgeld verhängen sollten. 
Hier wird darüber berichtet, Sutten ist aber nicht aufgelistet: https://tegernseerstimme.de/schussligkeit-oder-doofer-zufall/


----------



## scratch_a (16. Juni 2022)

Wäre doch ein Thema für Quer, oder!?


----------



## Sun on Tour (17. Juni 2022)

Die Gegend ist ja aktuell schon mit einem anderen Thema in Quer, das mit Landschaftsschutz wirklich etwas zu tun hat (unabhängig davon, ob man alte Unterlagen findet oder nicht):


----------



## Tabletop84 (17. Juni 2022)

Das ist auch genau der Punkt an dem man in der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit mal hinweisen sollte: die kleinen Fische werden sofort drakonischen Strafen angedroht oder direkt zuteil, wenn aber jemand mit Geld und Macht in diesen Naturschutzgebieten tatsächlich die Natur plattmacht passiert jahrelang nix und die Behörden sind machtlos. Dafür gibt es immer mehr Beispiele das Großgrundbesitzer in der Beziehung Gesetze übertreten. Aber darüber wird kaum berichtet und es regt sich kaum jemand drüber auf.


----------



## Leo01 (17. Juni 2022)

Neben dem Thema der Beschilderung gibt es für mich noch zwei essentielle Fragestellungen, die ich schon vor längerer Zeit beim Schutzgebiet Rotwand mit verschiedenen Leuten diskutiert hatte:
1. In der Verordnung (Rotwand und Sutten) steht wörtlich, dass es verboten ist _"im Schutzgebiet außerhalb von *Alm- und Forstwirtschaftswegen* mit dem Rad zu fahren."_
Die Frage ist auf was sich der Bindestrich bezieht? Sind damit *Almwege *oder *Almwirtschaftswege *gemeint? (Unklar formuliert!) Ich interpretiere es als Almweg! Dann ist die Frage, was ist ein Almweg? Für mich ist das ein Weg, der von oder zu einer Alm führt. Ergo darf auf diesen Wegen Rad gefahren werden, eben halt nur auf den Wegen, aber das ist eh klar! Das Befahren der Wege ist daher erlaubt!
2. Darf eine Verordnung das in der bayr. Verfassung garantierte freie Wegerecht überhaupt aushebeln?
Schon damals wollte die DIMB hier Klarheit schaffen, mal sehen ob es diesmal etwas wird. Bin gespannt wie das ausgeht!


----------



## Dahigez (17. Juni 2022)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Das ist auch genau der Punkt an dem man in der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit mal hinweisen sollte: die kleinen Fische werden sofort drakonischen Strafen angedroht oder direkt zuteil, wenn aber jemand mit Geld und Macht in diesen Naturschutzgebieten tatsächlich die Natur plattmacht passiert jahrelang nix und die Behörden sind machtlos. Dafür gibt es immer mehr Beispiele das Großgrundbesitzer in der Beziehung Gesetze übertreten. Aber darüber wird kaum berichtet und es regt sich kaum jemand drüber auf.


Yo!

Sollte aber trotzdem hier nicht das Thema sein. Sonst muss ich grundsätzlich werden und mit Ölkonzernen etc. pp um die Ecke kommen. 

Hier geht es um Trails, die open oder closed sind, und warum das so ist.

In diesem Sinne hat der hoffentlich ungestraft davon kommende Befahrer des Trails in der Sutten meine moralische Unterstützung und sein Beitrag hat viel Einsichten zutage gefördert. Was mich in diesem Zusammenhang aber tatsächlich interessiert: Wie geht es in diesem Zusammenhang in MB weiter? Es wurden hier ja schon einerseits Andeutungen gemacht, dass dort an einem Konzept für MTB gearbeitet wird unter Beteiligung der DIMB, und andererseits wurde darauf hingewiesen, dass die Regelungen zum Verbot von MTB auf Wegen in den beiden LSGs Sutten und Rotwand - in den anderen LSGs scheint es diese Einschränkung ja nicht zu geben – eigentlich nicht haltbar sind. Gibt es für Letzteres substantielle Gründe, sprich sind solche Verbote in LSGs grundsätzlich rechtlich nicht haltbar, oder hat das eher verwaltungstechnische Gründe, sprich die Verordnungen wurden nur nicht sauber gemacht (was hier offensichtlich der Fall ist). Und vor allem, geht da aktuell jemand gegen die Verbote vor bzw. könnte man das tun und was wäre dafür notwendig?

Mir ist bewusst, dass ich hier mit einer großen Anspruchshaltung ums Eck komme, aber @ExcelBiker und @Sun on Tour scheinen hier sehr gut informiert zu sein. Mögt ihr beiden mal euer Wissen hier teilen (was ihr ja eh in bewundernswerter Weise hier regelmäßig macht, speziell @Sun on Tour ). Gerne auch per Link zu alten Einträgen, falls ich das verpasst und nun nicht gefunden habe.

Danke schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## dopero (17. Juni 2022)

Leo01 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist auf was sich der Bindestrich bezieht? Sind damit *Almwege *oder *Almwirtschaftswege *gemeint? (Unklar formuliert!)


Du kannst Dir mal die „Richtlinien für den Ländlichen Wegebau“ anschauen.
Für mich ist deswegen eigentlich klar, dass Gesetzte und Verordnungen immer zuerst einen mit Fahrzeugen befahrbaren Weg beschreiben.
Ist etwas anderes gemeint wird dann Geh-, Fuß-, Wander- oder Radweg als Formulierung gewählt.


----------



## Sun on Tour (17. Juni 2022)

Dahigez schrieb:


> Gibt es für Letzteres substantielle Gründe, sprich sind solche Verbote in LSGs grundsätzlich rechtlich nicht haltbar, oder hat das eher verwaltungstechnische Gründe, sprich die Verordnungen wurden nur nicht sauber gemacht (was hier offensichtlich der Fall ist).


Dass die Verordnungen aus verwaltungstechnischen Gründen nicht sauber gemacht wären, würde mich nicht anfichten, weil das könnte jede Behörde ganz unproblematisch wieder in Ordnung bringen. Daher:



Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Hinsichtlich der paar - allerdings inzwischen mehr oder weniger prominenten - Verordnungen in Bayern, insbesondere *aus den frühen 90er Jahren*, die über das Wegegebot hinausgehende Einschränkungen für Radfahrer enthalten, die im Sinne eines vorsorgenden Umweltschutzes damals durchaus legitim (*aber nicht rechtmäßig*) waren, gilt, dass diese inzwischen längst hätten von Amts wegen aufgehoben werden müssen, da die Voraussetzungen für die Beschränkungen nicht gegeben sind. So fordert es übrigens auch die neue Verwaltungsvorschrift - die Bisherige aber auch schon:
> 
> "*Die Anordnung ist aufzuheben, sobald die Voraussetzungen für die Beschränkung entfallen sind."*





Dahigez schrieb:


> ... Und vor allem, geht da aktuell jemand gegen die Verbote vor bzw. könnte man das tun und was wäre dafür notwendig?





Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Jetzt kenne ich noch eine mehr - von den anderen wurde bisher kein Gebrauch gemacht - was Bände spricht.


Bisher bestand hierfür keine Notwendigkeit - das könnte sich natürlich auch ändern.


Leo01 schrieb:


> Sind damit *Almwege *oder *Almwirtschaftswege *gemeint? (Unklar formuliert!)



Btw. ich würde mich nicht an Formulierungen aufhängen - das ändert an der Sache nichts.


----------



## Dahigez (17. Juni 2022)

Erst mal Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Alles was man wissen muss, steht in Art. 27 Abs. 3 BayNatSchG.
> 
> Hinsichtlich der paar - allerdings inzwischen mehr oder weniger prominenten - Verordnungen in Bayern, insbesondere aus den frühen 90er Jahren, die über das Wegegebot hinausgehende Einschränkungen für Radfahrer enthalten, die im Sinne eines vorsorgenden Umweltschutzes damals durchaus legitim (aber nicht rechtmäßig) waren, gilt, dass diese inzwischen längst hätten von Amts wegen aufgehoben werden müssen, da die Voraussetzungen für die Beschränkungen nicht gegeben sind. So fordert es übrigens auch die neue Verwaltungsvorschrift - die Bisherige aber auch schon:
> 
> ...


Dies hatte ich gelesen, ist für mich aber zugegebenermaßen reichlich kryptisch. Ist damit gemeint, dass in den frühen 90er Jahren die Auswirkungen des Mountainbikens auf Wege noch nicht ausreichend untersucht waren, deshalb ein Verbot vorauseilender Art aufgrund von Bedenken damals legitim war (nicht rechtmäßig, weil sich später herausgestellt hat, dass die Bedenken unbegründet waren), das aber entsprechend zügig hätte untersucht werden müssen, was – evtl. unabhängig davon – auch geschehen ist, und da die später vorliegende wissenschaftlich fundierte Erkenntnis, dass Mountainbiken Wege nicht substantiell mehr belastet als Wandern (gut dass es damals noch kein Enduro gab  ), zu einer Aufhebung der Verbote hätten führen müssen, dies aber nicht in Verwaltungshandlungen umgesetzt worden ist, nun diese Verordnungen eigentlich nicht mehr rechtens sind.

(Meine Version von Schachtelsatz. Ganz allgemein, bitte bedenken, dass hier auch Nicht-Juristen mitlesen, und entsprechend wenn möglich so formulieren, dass es jeder verstehen kann.)

Was dann noch wichtig ist: Die Verordnungen sind zwar nicht mehr rechtens, aber leider immer noch beachtlich. Sprich wenn ich dagegen verstoße, kann ich ggf. gegen eine daraus folgende Strafe vorgehen, dies ist jedoch mit Aufwand verbunden und die Strafe kann nicht einfach so abgebügelt werden, nur weil die Verordnung nicht mehr rechtens ist. Richtig?

Dann: Ist die Verordnung allgemein hinfällig, wenn Teile davon nicht rechtens sind, oder sind nur die Teile hinfällig, die nicht rechtens sind, die übrigen Teile bleiben jedoch davon unberührt bestehen? Wenn Ersteres der Fall wäre, könnte dies doch einen guten Hebel darstellen, um eine passende Neufassung der Verordnung anzuregen. Und wie kann man andernfalls gegen die unrechtmäßige Regelung vorgehen? Beschwerde bei der zuständigen Behörde? Klage vor Verwaltungsgericht? Und braucht es für eine Klage einen konkreten Anlass? Das wäre jetzt ja gegeben…

Und schließlich noch: Beim nochmaligen Durchlesen des Art. 27 Abs. 3 BayNatSchG. sowie der folgenden sind mir noch ein paar Spitzfindigkeiten aufgefallen. Zunächst mal ist das Wegegebot für Radfahrer nur für den Wald explizit formuliert sowie allgemein ein Wegegebot für landwirtschaftlich genutzte Flächen. Sprich im Winter (außerhalb der Aufwachszeit) darf ich mit dem Rad eigentlich auch quer über eine Wiese fahren? Und Bergwiesen, sofern nicht landwirtschaftlich genutzt, darf man dann eigentlich immer befahren? Insbesondere darf man dann auf jeden Fall Geröllfelder befahren, was manche ja gerne tun  Weiterhin wird in Art. 29 das Skifahren und ähnliche sportliche Betätigung dem Betreten gleichgestellt. Sprich Skifahren darf ich im Wald auch abseits von Wegen. Könnte man jetzt nicht argumentieren, dass Mountainbiken eigentlich eine sportliche Betätigung ähnlich dem Skifahren ist und weniger reine Fortbewegung mit einem Fahrrad, was dann ja das Wegegebot wieder aushebeln würde? Nur Interesse halber und nicht dass ich das in irgendeiner Weise gutheißen würde. Beim Skifahren ist ja die Vegetation hoffentlich durch eine Schneedecke ausreichend geschützt, obwohl das in unseren Voralpen leider in den letzten Jahren immer seltener der Fall ist…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (17. Juni 2022)

Dahigez schrieb:


> Und schließlich noch: Beim nochmaligen Durchlesen des Art. 27 Abs. 3 BayNatSchG. sowie der folgenden sind mir noch ein paar Spitzfindigkeiten aufgefallen. Zunächst mal ist das Wegegebot für Radfahrer nur für den Wald explizit formuliert sowie allgemein ein Wegegebot für landwirtschaftlich genutzte Flächen.


Immer zuerst im Bundesgesetz nachschauen:


> Bundesnaturschutzgesetz - BNatSchG
> § 59 Betreten der freien Landschaft
> (1) Das Betreten der freien Landschaft auf Straßen und Wegen sowie auf ungenutzten Grundflächen zum Zweck der Erholung ist allen gestattet (allgemeiner Grundsatz).
> (2) Das Betreten des Waldes richtet sich nach dem Bundeswaldgesetz und den Waldgesetzen der Länder sowie im Übrigen nach dem sonstigen Landesrecht. …


----------



## 911wood (17. Juni 2022)

Dahigez schrieb:


> Yo!
> 
> Sollte aber trotzdem hier nicht das Thema sein. Sonst muss ich grundsätzlich werden und mit Ölkonzernen etc. pp um die Ecke kommen.
> 
> ...


Guter Punkt. Gedanklich müssen wir das Konzept im Landkreis Miesbach erstmal als touristisches Konzept sehen. Die ATS ist die treibende Kraft und wenn am Ende aufgewertete Trails rauskommen, fände ich das spitze. Die Verordnungen und die vorgefallene Kontrolle sind auf Seite der Naturschutzbehörde des Landratsamtes Miesbach anzusiedeln. Schau mer also mal ob der Betroffene einen Bußgeldbescheid bekommt.


----------



## Sun on Tour (17. Juni 2022)

@Dahigez: Du fasst das ganz gut auf.

Ansonsten hätte ich hier noch einen Beitrag für Dich:





						Rechtslage in Bayern
					

Bisher beschäftigte sich dieser Thread vorwiegend mit der Zeit vor Inkrafttreten des Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetzes. Mehrere Anläufe im Bund hatten bislang noch zu keinen Bundeswaldgesetz geführt und auch in Bayern war die Erholung in der freien Natur noch nicht einfachrechtlich geregelt...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Dahigez (17. Juni 2022)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> @Dahigez: Du fasst das ganz gut auf.
> 
> Ansonsten hätte ich hier noch einen Beitrag für Dich:
> 
> ...


Und da weiß ich auch schon wieder, warum ich nicht Jurist geworden bin  Aber danke trotzdem!


----------



## ghostmuc (20. Juni 2022)

(Fast) nix mehr mit Schutzgebieten








						Paukenschlag bei Gerichtstermin: Die großen Schutzgebiete sind futsch
					

Das wollte keiner so, es war aber angekündigt: Mit dem Urteil zur Saurüsselalm sind die großen Landschaftsschutzgebiete im Kreis Miesbach futsch.




					www.merkur.de


----------



## Sun on Tour (20. Juni 2022)

„Das ist mit heute geltendem Recht nicht mehr vereinbar.“
... und für`s Radlfahren sieht`s kaum anders aus. Siehe oben. Nur da waren die „überstrenge Anforderungen" beim Betretungsrecht schon damals rechtswidrig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alexSnow (20. Juni 2022)

Leider betrifft das wohl nicht das Sutten Gebiet bzw steht in dem Artikel sogar, dass der Bestand der anderen Verordnungen für kleinere Gebiete nicht in Frage stünde. Müsste man sich im Detail ansehen. Aber dort geht es ja auch um andere Themen. 

Was aber wirklich krass ist, mit welcher Selbstverständlichkeit das Landratsamt hier klar macht, dass es Verordnungen, die es selbst für rechtswidrig hält, einfach weiter anwenden würde...


----------



## ExcelBiker (20. Juni 2022)

alexSnow schrieb:


> Was aber wirklich krass ist, mit welcher Selbstverständlichkeit das Landratsamt hier klar macht, dass es Verordnungen, die es selbst für rechtswidrig hält, einfach weiter anwenden würde...


Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, war das Vorgehen vom Landratsamt schon korrekt. Sie wollten ja auch die Verordnungen auf eine neue, sichere Basis stellen. Wenn es kein Gerichtsurteil gegeben hätte, wäre es wohl rechtlich sauber gewesen, erst mal mit den bestehenden Daten weiter zu arbeiten. Dass ausgerechnet der Verein zum Schutz der Bergwelt auf ein Urteil pocht (wohl trotz Warnungen) und damit die LSGs aushebelt, ist kurios.

Nebenbei: Der Verein zum Schutz der Bergwelt, der hier geklagt hat, ist der Verein, der mutmaßlich das Bindeglied zwischen DAV, bzw. Rechtsauffassung bezüglich MTB, vom DAV, Umweltministerium und Verwaltungsverordnung (die von Dezember 2020 mit den absurden Bikeverboten) ist. Der 1. Vorsitzende ist Rudi Erlacher war vorher im Vorstand vom DAV. Und Lorenz Sanktjohanser, 2. Vorsitzender, war früher im Ministerium angestellt.


----------



## alexSnow (20. Juni 2022)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, war das Vorgehen vom Landratsamt schon korrekt. Sie wollten ja auch die Verordnungen auf eine neue, sichere Basis stellen. Wenn es kein Gerichtsurteil gegeben hätte, wäre es wohl rechtlich sauber gewesen, erst mal mit den bestehenden Daten weiter zu arbeiten. Dass ausgerechnet der Verein zum Schutz der Bergwelt auf ein Urteil pocht (wohl trotz Warnungen) und damit die LSGs aushebelt, ist kurios.


Klar, das ist kurios. 

Aber die Verordnungen haben sich ja sozusagen schon selbst ausgehebelt. Wenn sie rechtswidrig sind, sind sie rechtswidrig und ein Gericht wendet sie nicht an, wenn es sie auch für rechtswidrig hält. 

Das "Problem", um dass es dem Landratsamt hier anscheinend geht: Vorher wussten nur sie davon, dass ihre Verordnungen rechtswidrig sind (bzw das war nicht nicht so publik). Jetzt, mit dem oben genannten Verfahren und dem baldigen Urteil, wird es publik sein und mehr Leute werden sich auf die Rechtswidrigkeit berufen, weil sie vielleicht erst jetzt davon erfahren. Aus Sicht des Vereins ist es natürlich seltsam, dass sie dieses Ergebnis herbeiführen. Aber der Standpunkt der Behörde ist für einen Rechtsstaat wirklich absurd, weil sie ja an Verordnungen festhalten wollen, die sie selbst für rechtswidrig halten. Und Zeit genug wäre ja gewesen, was zu ändern...


----------



## franzam (20. Juni 2022)

alexSnow schrieb:


> Klar, das ist kurios.
> 
> Aber die Verordnungen haben sich ja sozusagen schon selbst ausgehebelt. Wenn sie rechtswidrig sind, sind sie rechtswidrig und ein Gericht wendet sie nicht an, wenn es sie auch für rechtswidrig hält.
> 
> Das "Problem", um dass es dem Landratsamt hier anscheinend geht: Vorher wussten nur sie davon, dass ihre Verordnungen rechtswidrig sind (bzw das war nicht nicht so publik). Jetzt, mit dem oben genannten Verfahren und dem baldigen Urteil, wird es publik sein und mehr Leute werden sich auf die Rechtswidrigkeit berufen, weil sie vielleicht erst jetzt davon erfahren. Aus Sicht des Vereins ist es natürlich seltsam, dass sie dieses Ergebnis herbeiführen. Aber der Standpunkt der Behörde ist für einen Rechtsstaat wirklich absurd, weil sie ja an Verordnungen festhalten wollen, die sie selbst für rechtswidrig halten. Und Zeit genug wäre ja gewesen, was zu ändern...


Wenn man sieht wie manche UNBs personell ausgestattet sind und mit welchem (aktuellen) Scheiss sie sich beschäftigen müssen, ist es klar, dass keiner alte Sachen aufarbeitet.

Nur mal so am Rande erwähnt 

Aber den Kopf kann man trotzdem nur schütteln.


----------



## ghostmuc (20. Juni 2022)

Bin gerade zu kaputt von der heutigen Hitzetour den Wallberg  um die Texte hier zu verstehen, aber zumindest hab ich im Suttengebiet entlang der Valepp keine Bikeverbotsschilder gesehen


----------



## HabeDEhre (4. Juli 2022)

Auch auf meinen Hometrails wird der Schilderwald immer dichter... Vorallem mal wieder ein selbst erstelltes Schild mit vermutlich 0 Rechtswirkung wenn mans drauf ankommen lässt?! Finds einfach nur traurig. Vorallem ist der Trail wo dieses Schild steht kaum von Fußgänger frequentiert und für diese wenig attraktiv. Sehr flach entlang eines kleinen Bachs im Wald.


----------



## Sub-Zero (4. Juli 2022)

Beschde: "Beschädigung des Waldes..."


----------



## HabeDEhre (4. Juli 2022)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Beschde: "Beschädigung des Waldes..."


Man beachte dabei die "Baumschonende" Befestigung des Schildes...


----------



## Sub-Zero (4. Juli 2022)

Hab ich mir auch gleich gedacht. (und die im Hintergrund absolut gesund wirkende Fichtenmonokultur)


----------



## ExcelBiker (4. Juli 2022)

Die "baumschonende" Befestigung ist mal wieder der Klassiker .... 

Ich hab mal die angeführten Gesetzestexte quer gelesen. Die picken sich alles Mögliche aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen raus. Für mich ziemlicher Juristenbullshit. Beispiel:
"Dies ist kein befestigter Waldweg". Und im welchen Gesetz steht was von "befestigt"?

 Deshalb: für ordentliche Versicherung sorgen und weiter fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huzzel (4. Juli 2022)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Man beachte dabei die "Baumschonende" Befestigung des Schildes...


Hätten ja wenigstens Alunägel nehmen können 🤨
Einmal mit Profis 🙄


----------



## KäptnFR (4. Juli 2022)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Deshalb: für ordentliche Versicherung sorgen und weiter fahren.


Ja ne RSV ist gut, dann @HabeDEhre bitte ne Mail an [email protected] und besprechen wie man gegen solch rechtswidrige Schilder nachhaltig vorgehen kann. Nachhaltig heisst in dem Fall, dass die Schilder im Idealfall dann genau von dem wieder entfernt werden müssen, der sie aufgestellt hat.
Habe das bereits mehrfach so gehandhabt mit der DIMB, bisher immer mit Erfolg 🤞


----------



## HabeDEhre (4. Juli 2022)

RSV ist eh klar. Werd das mal mit meinem örtlichen MTB-Augsburg e.V. besprechen. Die sind ja eh gerade dran ein offizelles Trailnetz bei uns zu etablieren... Der Bereich wo die Schilder stehen ist zwar ne Nachbargemeinde von Augsburg, aber wie das Schild auch sagt "Teil des Naturparks Westliche Wälder Augsburg"... Btw. Genau auf dem Trail haben wir noch vor paar Wochen unser Fahrtechniktraining mitm DAV gemacht... Gab da 0 Probleme oder Konflikte.
Ich weiß zwar, das die Schilder rechtswidrig sind, aber natürlich der Spaziergänger nicht.  Somit werden nur wieder Konflikte geschürrt wo vorher keine waren. "Sie dürfen hier aber garnicht fahren!"


----------



## Horstelix (4. Juli 2022)

Servus,

die orientieren sich alle scheinbar an irgendeiner Vorlage. Im Gebiet um Inning am Ammersee gibts auch schon ein paar ähnliche Schilder.


----------



## dopero (4. Juli 2022)

Immer wieder erstaunlich, warum man solch selbst ausgedachte Schilder aufstellt*, anstatt seiner Verpflichtung zur Kennzeichnung von Schutzgebieten laut Art. 53 BayNatSchG nachzukommen.
Ich bin öfter im Gebiet um Augsburg zu Gast, habe die Schilder nach BayNatSchG aber noch nie wahrgenommen. Mit denen wäre alles was relevant ist festgelegt.
Und diese Beschilderung kann man fix und fertig beim Landesamt für Umwelt Bayern herunterladen und für Bereiche in denen weitere Einschränkungen bestehen, gibt es ausführliche Gestaltungsrichtlinien mit passenden Piktogrammen.



* ich vermute, dass diese Art Schilder von irgend einer einflussreichen Interessengruppe in Umlauf gebracht wurde, um den immer überlasteten öffentlichen Stellen unter die Arme zu greifen.


----------



## scratch_a (4. Juli 2022)

huzzel schrieb:


> Hätten ja wenigstens Alunägel nehmen können 🤨
> Einmal mit Profis 🙄



Aber die Alunägel hätten auch nichts gegen den unsinnigen Text geholfen 
So sieht man sofort, dass hier absolute Amateure am Werk waren


----------



## HabeDEhre (5. Juli 2022)

dopero schrieb:


> Immer wieder erstaunlich, warum man solch selbst ausgedachte Schilder aufstellt*, anstatt seiner Verpflichtung zur Kennzeichnung von Schutzgebieten laut Art. 53 BayNatSchG nachzukommen.
> Ich bin öfter im Gebiet um Augsburg zu Gast, habe die Schilder nach BayNatSchG aber noch nie wahrgenommen. Mit denen wäre alles was relevant ist festgelegt.
> Und diese Beschilderung kann man fix und fertig beim Landesamt für Umwelt Bayern herunterladen und für Bereiche in denen weitere Einschränkungen bestehen, gibt es ausführliche Gestaltungsrichtlinien mit passenden Piktogrammen.
> 
> ...


Wahrscheinlich weil dort kein wirkliches Schutzgebiet ist...🤷‍♂️

Vermute eher mal, das war mal wieder irgend ein Spaziergänger/Jäger/Pilzsammler der meint das ist sein Wald. Der ist verschwägert mit jemand im Gemeinderat und verlangt Gerechtigkeit! Der arme Azubi in der Gemeinde muss dann nach Fahrradverbotsschildern googeln und findet Berichte ausm Nachbarlandkreis. Ändert paar Zeilen auf den gezeigten Bildern und zack, jeder ist glücklich...
Oder so ähnlich...


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (5. Juli 2022)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich weil dort kein wirkliches Schutzgebiet ist...🤷‍♂️
> 
> Vermute eher mal, das war mal wieder irgend ein Spaziergänger/Jäger/Pilzsammler der meint das ist sein Wald. Der ist verschwägert mit jemand im Gemeinderat und verlangt Gerechtigkeit! Der arme Azubi in der Gemeinde muss dann nach Fahrradverbotsschildern googeln und findet Berichte ausm Nachbarlandkreis. Ändert paar Zeilen auf den gezeigten Bildern und zack, jeder ist glücklich...
> Oder so ähnlich...


Unser Landkreis (FFB) ist ja auch für solche Schilder bekannt. Ich habe das Gefühl unsere Region (5-Seen und Umland) wird immer mountainbikefeindlicher. Frage mich wirklich, warum hier so eine extreme Abneigung gegen uns herrscht, während es in anderen Regionen immer besser wird.


----------



## ExcelBiker (5. Juli 2022)

Cpt_Oranksch schrieb:


> Unser Landkreis (FFB) ist ja auch für solche Schilder bekannt. Ich habe das Gefühl unsere Region (5-Seen und Umland) wird immer mountainbikefeindlicher. Frage mich wirklich, warum hier so eine extreme Abneigung gegen uns herrscht, während es in anderen Regionen immer besser wird.


Kann ich nicht so bestätigen. Bei uns (MB, TÖL) ist es eher so, dass die breite Masse der Bevölkerung eher pro MTB ist. Der Schmarrn kommt dann von ganz wenigen (Alm-, Wald-)Bauern, und genauso von ganz wenigen aus der Politik. Das verzerrt dann die Wahrnehmung, der Schilderwildwuchs und unsinnige Verordnungen fallen halt auf, die die nichts gegen uns haben oder sogar aktiv für uns sind, dafür viel zu wenig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (5. Juli 2022)

War "Schild abmontieren" schon?


----------



## HabeDEhre (5. Juli 2022)

mw.dd schrieb:


> War "Schild abmontieren" schon?


Mein erster Gedanke. Kettensäge leider nicht dabei gehabt um "baumschonenend" zu demontieren...  Außerdem wollte ich weiter und kein Rucksack mit um das Schild einzupacken. Witzigerweiße steht das Schild auch nicht am Traileingang, sonder nach ca. 20m mittendrin. Da sieht einen wenigstens keiner...


----------



## franzam (6. Juli 2022)

Zum Kreis MB noch mal im BR:









						Landkreis Miesbach – bald blank beim Landschaftsschutz?
					

Der Landkreis Miesbach muss daran arbeiten, seine Landschaftsschutzgebiete rechtssicher aufzustellen. Dafür sind wohl neue Verfahren notwendig, was jahrelang dauern könnte. Solange befindet sich der Landschaftsschutz in einer Art Schwebezustand.




					www.br.de


----------



## dertutnix (6. Juli 2022)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht so bestätigen. Bei uns (MB, TÖL) ist es eher so, dass die breite Masse der Bevölkerung eher pro MTB ist. Der Schmarrn kommt dann von ganz wenigen (Alm-, Wald-)Bauern, und genauso von ganz wenigen aus der Politik. Das verzerrt dann die Wahrnehmung, der Schilderwildwuchs und unsinnige Verordnungen fallen halt auf, die die nichts gegen uns haben oder sogar aktiv für uns sind, dafür viel zu wenig.


stimme dir bedingt zu. 

Meine Wahrnehmung seit vielen Jahren: deine Schilderung passt mit Ausnahme der Ferienzeiten, und das geht von den Oster- bis zu den Herbstferien. Dann empfinde ich von vielen deutlich mehr kritische Blicke und gerade auf Wegen, die mit fragwürdigen Schildern versehen sind, häufig böse Aussagen bis hin zum "Im-Weg-Stehenbleiben". 

Daher bin ich auch weiterhin der Auffassung, dass zentral* gegen diese Schilder, die objektiv gegen Gesetze verstoßen, vorgegangen werden sollte. 
Bleiben diese Schilder stehen, führt dies zu einer negativen Stimmung auf den Wegen, und das nicht nur zwischen Fußgängern und Radfahrern, sondern auch zwischen Radfahrern und Radfahrern, zumindest wenn man die Pedelec-Fahrer dazu zählt. Gerade die Einsteiger in das Mountainbiken mit dem Pedelec haben keinerlei Zugang zu schmalen Wegen und den Gesetzen und rümpfen nicht in seltenen Momenten die Nase, wenn sie dich auf einen Pfad abzweigen oder herauskommen sehen. Diese Stimmung nötigt dann aufgrund der Beschwerden auch die Ämter und Politiker, tätig zu werden. 

zentral* = eine Stelle, die für die Belange des Mountainbikes einsteht und bei Bekanntwerden eines Schildes dieses prüft. Sollte dieses nach objektiven Kriterien nicht den Gesetzen bzw. Verordnungen entsprechen, geht diese Stelle dem nach, schreibt also etwa die zuständige Behörde an und bittet um Aufklärung. Zentral deswegen, da diese Stelle den Überblick hat, meist in einer Region nach auch ähnliche Schilder kennen wird, somit sind Ansprechpartner bekannt, evtl. auch der Anlass und es kann ohne weiteren Aufwand reagiert werden.
Diese zentrale Stelle hätte auch den Vorteil, dass sie weit weniger emotional handeln wird, als dies vermutlich der betroffene/feststellende Radfahrer/Mountainbiker erledigen würde. Auch bin ich sicher, dass die Schwelle, den Vorfall bei einer Behörde o.ä. zu melden, deutlich höher wäre, als wenn es eine zentrale Stelle gibt, in der einfach ein Foto inkl. GPS-Daten gemeldet wird.


----------



## rogerdubois (6. Juli 2022)

Die Schilder finde ich ja mal ein Ding. 

Ähnliches Niveau wäre die Herrschaften von der selbsternannten Waldpolizei mal daran zu erinnern, wer eigentlich ihr monatliches Geld und später die üppige Pension erwirtschaftet.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (6. Juli 2022)

mw.dd schrieb:


> War "Schild abmontieren" schon?



+1



Aber ein paar echte Schilderschmankerl aus den letzten Wochen hab ich auch:


Die Tierfreunde mit dem Schießgewehr



Ah, wir können Zeitung lesen, toll!
Was die Zeitung aber wohl von Fallenbauen auf "geeigneten" Wegen hält?


Und das beste - Forstarbeiten bis 2024





Und das von einem Waldbesitzer, der in den Wald als Blockade verschimmelte Siloballen geworfen hat, außerdem alte Bau- und Landmaschinen und sonstigen Müll in dem Wald und den angrenzenden Wiesen verrotten lässt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HabeDEhre (6. Juli 2022)

Mein Lieblingsschild is immer noch das an einem flachen Uferweg am Lech... Einzig  zum Zweck den bösen Mountainbiker zu verteufeln und gegen diese zu hetzen damit in Ruhe gejagt werden kann... 🤢


----------



## ExcelBiker (6. Juli 2022)

dertutnix schrieb:


> Dann empfinde ich von vielen deutlich mehr kritische Blicke und gerade auf Wegen, die mit fragwürdigen Schildern versehen sind, häufig böse Aussagen bis hin zum "Im-Weg-Stehenbleiben".


Kann sein, dass du mehr von diesen Situationen mit bekommst. Das hängt wahrscheinlich auch sehr vom Gebiet bzw. (nicht) vorhandenen Schildern ab.



dertutnix schrieb:


> Daher bin ich auch weiterhin der Auffassung, dass zentral* gegen diese Schilder, die objektiv gegen Gesetze verstoßen, vorgegangen werden sollte.


Kann ich gut verstehen und wäre eine schöne Sache. Zu viel kann ich erst mal nicht verraten, nur dass es gerade im Landkreis MB eine Konstellation gibt, dass einige Verordnungen neu aufgesetzt werden müssen, weil sie ungültig sind, und eine engagierte Gruppe an MTBlern sich in diesem Zug an der Neuausrichtung einbringen will.


----------



## Sandheide (6. Juli 2022)

dertutnix schrieb:


> zentral* = eine Stelle, die für die Belange des Mountainbikes einsteht und bei Bekanntwerden eines Schildes dieses prüft. Sollte dieses nach objektiven Kriterien nicht den Gesetzen bzw. Verordnungen entsprechen, geht diese Stelle dem nach, schreibt also etwa die zuständige Behörde an und bittet um Aufklärung.











						Verbotmelder
					

Melde uns Bike-Verbotschilder in Bayern Die Gesetzeslage hat sich in Bayern durch die Veröffentlichung der neuen Verwaltungsvorschrift nicht geändert. Sie stellt lediglich eine interne Dienstanweisung an die Naturschutzbehörden dar. Leider wird dort die Rechtslage nicht nur aus unserer Sicht nicht




					www.dimb.de


----------



## rogerdubois (6. Juli 2022)

Schön wäre ein erklärender, großer Sticker, den man (immer und immer wieder) auf ungerechtfertigte Verbotsschilder klebt.


----------



## Sandheide (6. Juli 2022)

rogerdubois schrieb:


> Schön wäre ein erklärender, großer Sticker, den man (immer und immer wieder) auf ungerechtfertigte Verbotsschilder klebt.


Eine Email an die UNB mit Foto und Standort ist da zielführender. Erstens müssen die dann aktiv werden und zweitens bekommt dann der aufsteller noch eine auf den Deckel.


----------



## mw.dd (6. Juli 2022)

Sandheide schrieb:


> Eine Email an die UNB mit Foto und Standort ist da zielführender.


Glaube ich nicht. Die werden sich eher eine Rechtfertigung überlegen.


----------



## Sandheide (6. Juli 2022)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht. Die werden sich eher eine Rechtfertigung überlegen.


wie soll das funktionieren ? Auch die müssen sich an Gesetze halten.


----------



## dertutnix (6. Juli 2022)

rogerdubois schrieb:


> Schön wäre ein erklärender, großer Sticker, den man (immer und immer wieder) auf ungerechtfertigte Verbotsschilder klebt.


mir schwebt immer so was vor...


----------



## mw.dd (6. Juli 2022)

dertutnix schrieb:


> mir schwebt immer so was vor...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1512152


Ich finde, rechtswidrige Schilder dürfen auch direkt überklebt werden.


Sandheide schrieb:


> wie soll das funktionieren ? Auch die müssen sich an Gesetze halten.


Ja. Aber das kann dauern...


----------



## Sub-Zero (6. Juli 2022)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich finde, rechtswidrige Schilder dürfen auch direkt überklebt werden.


Sehe ich auch so


dertutnix schrieb:


> mir schwebt immer so was vor...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1512152


Gibt es bei der DIMB einen vergleichbaren Aufkleber?
Wenn ja,  falls man die bei euch zu einem überschaubaren Betrag bestellen kann würde ich tatsächlich nen Stapel ordern und wo immer nötig/sinnvoll drauf kleben.
Oder ist das kein Thema da man nicht dafür belangt werden möchte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KäptnFR (6. Juli 2022)

@dertutnix Son Aufkleber find ich ne gute Idee, man müsste nur den Text noch so hinbekommen, dass es auch ein Laie der NULL Ahnung hat von der Materie, richtig versteht.
So steht da unter (1) erstmal nur was von "betreten". Dass das Fahrradfahren dem Betreten (auf Wegen  ) gleichgestellt ist bleibt unklar. Unter (3) heissts dann "Straßen" und unser allseits beliebtes "geeignete Wege". Wenn sowas an nem Pfad hängt, erschliesst sich das für den Laien nicht zwingend dass dort Radeln erlaubt ist.


----------



## rogerdubois (6. Juli 2022)

KäptnFR schrieb:


> @dertutnix Son Aufkleber find ich ne gute Idee, man müsste nur den Text noch so hinbekommen, dass es auch ein Laie der NULL Ahnung hat von der Materie, richtig versteht.



Würde das eher als Slogan machen. Großer, grüner Sticker aus diesem tollen papierartigen Material (abbaubar bitte), das man recht mühselig abrubbeln muss. 

So in der Art wie :

"Der Wald ist für alle da. Jeder darf und soll die Natur geniessen. Rücksichtnahme und Benehmen gehören dazu. Radikales Schildbürgertum einzelner nicht."

Ohne Anspruch drauf das es nicht besser geht.


----------



## Sandheide (6. Juli 2022)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich finde, rechtswidrige Schilder dürfen auch direkt überklebt werden.


Klasse Idee das rückt dann natürlich die Biker in das rechte Licht.. Ich sehe schon die ersten Zeitungsartikel wo von Sachbeschädigung oder Vandalismus die Rede ist.


mw.dd schrieb:


> Ja. Aber das kann dauern


Kommt immer darauf an mit wem man es zu tun hat. Aber egal wie lange es dauert es ist nunmal der offizielle Weg der gegangen werden muss ohne das wir einen "Schaden" davon tragen.


----------



## mw.dd (6. Juli 2022)

Sandheide schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon die *ersten *Zeitungsartikel wo von Sachbeschädigung oder Vandalismus die Rede ist.


Wo warst Du die letzten Jahre?


Sandheide schrieb:


> Aber egal wie lange es dauert es ist nunmal der offizielle Weg der gegangen werden muss ohne das wir einen "Schaden" davon tragen.


Auf Appeasement habe ich keinen Bock mehr. Ich verhalte mich natur- und sozialverträglich, dass muss reichen.


Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Gibt es bei der DIMB einen vergleichbaren Aufkleber?
> Wenn ja, falls man die bei euch zu einem überschaubaren Betrag bestellen kann würde ich tatsächlich nen Stapel ordern und wo immer nötig/sinnvoll drauf kleben.
> Oder ist das kein Thema da man nicht dafür belangt werden möchte?


Solche Aufkleber kann man gut selbst produzieren lassen. Einen Urheber würde ich aber nicht dranschreiben...


----------



## ExcelBiker (6. Juli 2022)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Solche Aufkleber kann man gut selbst produzieren lassen. Einen Urheber würde ich aber nicht dranschreiben...


Trotzdem ist es irgendwas Richtung Sachbeschädigung. Wie @Sandheide schreibt, halte ich den offiziellen Weg langfristig als den besten.

Übrigens, ich kenne einen Fall im Nachbarlandkreis, wo nach Meldung von illegalen Schildern bei der UNB die Schilder sehr schnell weg waren. Kommt also sehr auf die Leute dort an.

Daneben sehe ich das Problem nicht bei Schildern, die "irgendwer" ohne UNB aufgehängt hat, sondern bei Schildern, die aufgrund von illegalen Verordnungen vom Landratsamt / UNB abgesegnet wurden.


----------



## wastis (6. Juli 2022)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich finde, rechtswidrige Schilder dürfen auch direkt überklebt werden.


Die Frage ist, ob diese Schilder tatsächlich rechtwiedrig sind. Jeder kann ja im Prinzip auf seinem Grund jedes Schild aufstellen und seine Meinung kundtun.


----------



## sebhunter (6. Juli 2022)

wastis schrieb:


> Jeder kann ja im Prinzip auf seinem Grund jedes Schild aufstellen und seine Meinung kundtun.


Klasse 👍 : Das ist dann Das Argument wenn mich mal ein "Ranger" anhält 🤣


----------



## rogerdubois (6. Juli 2022)

Sandheide schrieb:


> Klasse Idee das rückt dann natürlich die Biker in das rechte Licht.. Ich sehe schon die ersten Zeitungsartikel wo von Sachbeschädigung oder Vandalismus die Rede ist.
> 
> Kommt immer darauf an mit wem man es zu tun hat. Aber egal wie lange es dauert es ist nunmal der offizielle Weg der gegangen werden muss ohne das wir einen "Schaden" davon tragen.


Den offiziellen Weg sollte man natürlich auch gehen.

Aber mit kreativem Feedback muss man halt rechnen, wenn man meint im öffentlichen Raum diffamieren und aussperren zu dürfen.


----------



## pib (6. Juli 2022)

Bischen ziviler Ungehorsam ist schon ok. Nen Sticker mit der korrekten Rechtslage wird keinem weh tun.   

Schilder abschrauben und entsorgen wäre mir zuviel Aufwand und den Ärger nicht wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wastis (6. Juli 2022)

pib schrieb:


> Bischen ziviler Ungehorsam ist schon ok. Nen Sticker mit der korrekten Rechtslage wird keinem weh tun.
> 
> Schilder abschrauben und entsorgen wäre mir zuviel Aufwand und den Ärger nicht wert.


Oder falsche Schilder einfach ignorieren und in seltenen Fällen ein bisschen Wegezoll zahlen...


----------



## reo-fahrer (6. Juli 2022)

JohSch schrieb:


> +1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Neue Runde Schilder bei Hersbruck?


----------



## dertutnix (12. Juli 2022)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Kann sein, dass du mehr von diesen Situationen mit bekommst. Das hängt wahrscheinlich auch sehr vom Gebiet bzw. (nicht) vorhandenen Schildern ab.



Erlebnis am letzten Samstag, Region zwischen Tegernsee und Isartal/Lenggries. Von der Aueralm über das Steinbachtal ins Isartal. Welch Freude, dass die Schilder bei den wenigen Pfadmetern abmontiert waren (ich hoffe doch sehr, dass die nicht "geklaut" wurden, sondern von der Gemeinde bzw. Wegeigentümer entfernt wurden). 






Meine Strecke führte mich dann wieder hinauf Richtung Schwaigeralm/Rechelkopf, über den Pfad sollte es nach Gaißach hinunter gehen. Der Pfad quert immer mal wieder einen Wirtschaftsweg (Forstautobahn). Nach einer dieser Passagen war am Pfadeinsteig ein Drehkreuz mit dem Schild, wie es auch mal bei der Aueralm gestanden ist (evtl. sind das ja die dort abmontierten Schilder, die sie jetzt weiter unten aufgestellt haben? Diesen Abschnitt bin ich erstmals gefahren, habe also keinen Vergleich).





Nach wenigen Metern auf diesem Weg kamen mir ein Mann und eine Frau entgegen. Ich blieb gut 50 m oberhalb stehen und begrüßte den Mann, der deutlich vor der Dame war, freundlich. Sein kritisch-fragender Blick zeigte dann schon, was kommt, denn direkt meinte er, dass man auf dem Weg nicht Radfahren darf, was ja auch auf einem oben stehenden Schild klar gemacht werden würde. Die weitere Diskussion spare ich mir. Im weiteren Verlauf dann noch 3-4 Wandersleute getroffen, einige murrten auf meine Begrüßung nur zurück, einige gar nicht, ob das nun meine persönliche Wahrnehmung nach dem Erlebnis war, oder deren Einstellung entsprach, da sie ja zu Beginn ihres Aufstiegs das unten stehende Schild passiert hatten (dieser Weg ist übrigens mit einem Fahrzeug befahrbar), ich habe mir dazu keine Gedanken gemacht.





Interessant war, dass ich kaum Reifenspuren gefunden habe, der Weg meist in gute
m Zustand  und bis auf wenige Meter gut abzurollen war, lediglich im Bereich der Viehweide war der Weg erbärmlich, lästig waren dagegen die häufigen Drehkreuze, die auf die Nähe zur Kuhweihe schließen lassen. Ach ja: ich habe dann natürlich aufgrund der Ermahnung weitgehend geschoben, wollte ja ke

Das ist jedenfalls genau das, was diese Schilder bewirken, einen unnötigen Stress auf den Wegen. Ob es nun hilft, da persönlich die Gemeinde anzuschreiben und somit ggf. auch nichtwissentlich Gespräche im Hintergrund zu torpedieren (das lassen ja die Hinweise fast vermuten)? 

Abschließend zum "Bekleben von Schildern": klare Ablehnung! Auch wenn die Schilder nicht korrekt sind, wäre sowohl eine Abmontieren als auch ein Überkleben o.ä. falsch! Ob nun meine Variante besser ist? ich weiß es nicht, auch diese wäre wohl in feiner Auslegung eine Sachbeschädigung. Jedoch würde ich diesen kleinen "Wink" augenzwinkernd nach meinem Verständnis für möglich erkennen.


----------



## alexSnow (15. Juli 2022)

Und weiter geht's... https://radio-charivari.de/nachrich...ege-im-almgebiet-bei-farrenpint-gesperrt.html


----------



## dopero (15. Juli 2022)

Echter Qualitätsjournalismus. 🙈


> Radwege im Almgebiet bei Farrenpint gesperrt
> …
> Die Wege im Almgebiet zwischen Farrenpoint und Rampoldplatte nahe Brannenburg sind nicht zum Fahrradfahren geeignet und dürfen nicht deshalb nicht befahren werden. Das teilte die untere Naturschutzbehörde des Landratsamts mit.


Es sind also Radwege gesperrt, weil sie sich nicht zum Radfahren eignen. 🤪
Das „nicht … geeignet und dürfen nicht deshalb nicht befahren werden“ ist imho ein absolutes Schmankerl der deutschen Sprache.

Dabei wird das alles in der Pressemitteilung des Landratsamtes ziemlich gut erklärt.
Ob das alles so rechtens ist, vor allem ob der Grundeigentümer da jetzt mit Einverständnis des LRA selbst tätig werden darf, ist eine andere Sache.


----------



## Dahigez (15. Juli 2022)

Highlight ist für mich die Sache mit dem Schutz der Vegetation auf Wegen. Was soll das denn? Ist nicht auf einem Weg per Definition gerade keine Vegetation? Und wenn doch, warum darf man dann darauf laufen, aber nicht Rad fahren?

Unbestritten ein Problem ist, wenn sich Leute nicht an Wege halten und alle möglichen Abkürzer in Kehren etc. machen. Das betrifft Fußgänger aber mindestens genauso wie Radfahrer. Warum wird da nur einseitig gegen Radfahrer geschossen und nicht allgemein gegen alle, die sich nicht an Wege halten? Der Niggl-Steig in dem Gebiet dürfte da ein gutes Beispiel sein. Der franst in seinem unteren Teil tatsächlich ziemlich aus, aber das dürfte zum größten Teil an Fußgängern liegen, denn der Steig ist ziemlich technisch und ich glaube nicht, dass der viel befahren wird, gerade von E-MTBs (wenn wird er wohl eher begangen und das dann auch nur ein Mal). Im unteren Teil ist aber die Weganlage nicht sehr gut und teils einfach gar nicht klar ersichtlich, weshalb dann alle kreuz und quer laufen. Mit einer besseren Anlage des Wegs könnte das Problem wohl beseitigt werden, das Radverbot wird dagegen wohl nicht viel ändern.

Überhaupt zeigt sich an dem vorliegenden Beispiel mal wieder, wie sinnbefreit die aktuelle Situation ist. Wenn man sich die Wege anschaut, die hier jetzt als „nicht geeignet zum Radfahren“ eingeordnet werden, dann lässt sich da keine Gemeinsamkeit erkennen, außer vielleicht derjenigen, dass sich jemand wünscht, dass dort nicht Rad gefahren werden darf. Die zwei kurzen Wege an der Walch- und Hansenalm kannst du auch mit dem Stadtrad fahren (anders als der Karrenweg weiter unten, der aber nicht ungeeignet ist), da wird auch keiner einen Wegschneider machen, weil die eh gerade über die Wiese gehen. Aber das ist halt eine klassische Weide, da wird sich der Bauer ärgern, wenn da jemand durch geht bzw. fährt, was laut Strava Heatmap beides geschieht mit deutlichen Plus bei den Wanderern. Gegen Wanderer lässt sich aber nicht so leicht vorgehen…
Der Niggl-Steig ist dagegen wie bereits erwähnt ein Weg, der sich für die Mehrheit der Mountainbiker tatsächlich nicht sehr eignet, was einfach in seinem technischen Anspruch begründet ist. Laut Strava wird der aber auch praktisch nicht befahren. Was ich mir vorstellen kann: E-Biker, die zum ersten Mal dort sind - wer fährt mit einem Nicht-E-Bike schon freiwillig auf den Farrenpoint  - fahren ahnungslos in den Steig, weil der oben noch einigermaßen harmlos aussieht, schieben dann aber den größten Teil runter und haben Probleme damit, ihre schweren Geräte durch die teils engen, stufigen Spitzkehren zu wuchten. Das kann bei entgegenkommenden Wanderern zu Ärger führen, weil der Weg kurzzeitig blockiert ist. Ja, ich weiß, Vorurteile galore, aber vielleicht ist einem DAV-Funktionär ja das einmal passiert und deshalb hat er sich für das Bike-Verbot dort eingesetzt. Tatsächlich würde hier aber kein Verbot helfen, sondern einfach eine sinnvoll Info zum Weg, weil dann die allermeisten Biker den Weg gar nicht befahren würden, und die wenigen Stolperbiker, die das mögen (und dann wahrscheinlich auch können), werden dem Weg sicher nicht in einer Weise schaden, dass durch das Verbot irgendwas bewirkt wäre (anders als durch eine bessere Weganlage im unteren Teil, wie bereits oben geschrieben).
Wo es mMn tatsächlich ein Argument gibt, ist der Weg direkt durch den Südhang vom Farrenpoint, weil da am Ende ein Abschnitt ist, der wahrscheinlich viele im direkten Weg überfordert, weshalb dann viele einen alternativen Weg suchen und sich so der Weg verbreitert. Das ist aber ein kurzes Stück und der Rest vom Weg ist leicht, weshalb halt viele, die auf den Farrenpoint fahren, diese Abfahrt wählen. Auch hier ließe sich aber durch etwas Weganlage Abhilfe schaffen, ohne dass da ein Verbot nötig wäre, zumal der Abschnitt jetzt nicht über irgendwelche ökologisch wertvollen Rasen geht, sondern vielmehr durch einen steilen Fichtenwald, der sicherlich kein naturnaher Wald ist.

Was bleibt, ist der Punkt, dass es einfach überhaupt nicht ersichtlich ist, auf welcher Grundlage hier entschieden wird, welche Wege geeignet sein sollen und welche nicht. Es kann jedenfalls weder die tatsächliche Fahreignung sein noch eine ökologische Abwägung. Mag ja vielleicht zutreffen, dass es in der Gegend Vorkommnisse gibt, die den einen oder anderen verärgern (auch objektiv gerechtfertigt, nicht nur subjektiv in ihrer Wohlfühlzone), aber das dürfte dann mindestens so sehr an Fußgängern liegen wie an Radfahrern. Abhilfe zu schaffen, ist sicherlich eine gute Idee, mit der aktuellen Strategie der UNB wird das aber sicherlich nicht gelingen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (15. Juli 2022)

dopero schrieb:


> Das „nicht … geeignet und dürfen nicht deshalb nicht befahren werden“ ist imho ein absolutes Schmankerl der deutschen Sprache.


Doppelte Verneinung? Dann passt es ja.
Ansonsten würde ich das "dürfen" gern durch "können" ersetzen, dann passt das schon


----------



## Dahigez (15. Juli 2022)

Nachtrag zum vorletzten Post:

Gerade noch den zugehörigen Artikel im OVB (hier: Mangfall-Bote) gelesen. Ist gleich ein Halbseiter geworden, also ziemlich prominent. Zunächst wird das Verbot von einem LRA-Vertreter im Artikel damit begründet, dass hauptsächlich die sensible Vegetation (speziell Borstgrasrasen) geschützt werden müsse. Dabei wird dann ins Feld geführt, dass zunehmend Wanderer und Radfahrer abseits der Wege unterwegs seien. Wie jetzt ein Verbot von Wegen für einen Teil der genannten Nutzer im Speziellen das Unterwegssein ABSEITS der Wege von allen Nutzern verhindern soll, bleibt im Dunkeln.
Im weiteren Verlauf des Artikels kommen dann Almbauern zu Wort, die eine allgemeine Überlastung der Almgegend mit zugehörigen Problemen beklagen und deshalb froh sind, „dass endlich was getan wurde“. Ein Almbauer hat dann wenigstens noch den Vorwurf, dass Zäune durchschnitten wurden, „um freie Fahrt zu haben“. Wieso das jetzt ausgerechnet Radfahrer und nicht Fußgänger waren, die das Hindernis beseitigt haben, bleibt ebenfalls unklar, aber zumindest kann man das noch irgendwie mit Radfahren in Verbindung bringen. Was aber danach folgt, ist eine Reihe von Vorwürfen, die gerade auf Radfahrer am allerwenigsten zutreffen dürften, als da wären: Hunde unangeleint zwischen Weidevieh laufen zu lassen, kreuz und quer über Wiesen zu laufen, Pferden Zöpfe zu flechten, mit dem Gleitschirm an Stellen zu starten, die nicht als Startplätze ausgewiesen sind, zu campieren und offenes Feuer zu machen, …

Wie gesagt, die Umsetzung der Handlungsanweisung „die nicht geeigneten Wege“ betreffend in den UNBs ist vor allem Aktionismus und hat mit den vorgeschobenen Argumenten (speziell Naturschutz) nichts zu tun, sondern soll vor allem gewisse Klientel (hier die Almbauern) beruhigen. Dass diese Interessengruppen (Almbauern, Jäger, …) aufgrund des zunehmenden Nutzungsdrucks (von allen Seiten, also nicht nur durch Radfahrer) Anliegen haben, kann ich verstehen. Inwiefern diese Anliegen dann Maßnahmen rechtfertigen, die eine Einschränkung der Allgemeinheit zur Folge haben, kann man diskutieren. Es sollte aber klar sein, dass diese Einschränkungen keinesfalls nur auf einen Teil der Allgemeinheit beschränkt sein können, zumal ja für einen guten Teil der genannten Anliegen der Teil, der eingeschränkt werden soll (also die Mountainbiker), allerhöchstens teilweise verantwortlich ist. 

Mich würde echt mal interessieren, welche Kommunikation da teilweise zwischen den Interessengruppen, den Behörden und insbesondere der Politik stattfindet. Zielorientiert (mal abgesehen davon, dass Lokalpolitiker sich Stimmen sichern wollen) kann das ja nicht sein. Ich bin mal gespannt, was passiert, wenn die Almbauern feststellen, dass trotz der gesperrten Wege genauso viele Wanderer und Radfahrer (die Forstwege in der Gegend sind ja weiterhin erlaubt) auf ihrer Alm unterwegs sind und deshalb die Probleme, die sie schildern, genauso bestehen bleiben. Kommt dann ein Umdenken? Bin gespannt…


----------



## SSchreiter (15. Juli 2022)

Die DIMB IG Chiemgau war bereits 2018 und 2019 bei Gemeinderatssitzungen in Bad Feilnbach dabei, wo es damals schon um die Forderung von Sperrungen im Bereich Farrenpoint ging. Wir konnten diese abwenden und es wurden im Gemeindebereich gemeinsam mit den Almbauern einige „Gemeinsam Natur erleben“ Schilder zur Sensibilisierung angebracht. Die DIMB Fachberatung wird auch in diesem Fall die IG Chiemgau unterstützen eine sinnvolle und rechtskonforme Lösung herbeizuführen.


----------



## hans7 (17. Juli 2022)

Und wieder Gehetze gegen uns, auch wenn in der Überschrift Ebiker steht. Im ersten Absatz heißt es gleich Mal pauschal Mountainbiker, noch besser ist nur noch "Landwirte warnen vor tödlichen Kollisionen mit Kühen.".
Leider hinter der paywall



			Boom der E-Fahrräder in den Bergen: Crash auf der Alm - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## reo-fahrer (17. Juli 2022)

wollte ich auch gerade posten, hat jemand den vollständigen Artikel?


----------



## leFafnir (17. Juli 2022)

Die Beiträge drunter bei FB sprechen Bände.


----------



## pib (17. Juli 2022)

Ich kann nicht mehr vor lachen 🤣 beste Comedy 


> Sie zerstören Almen und Forstwege, verschrecken Wildtiere, bekriegen sich mit Wanderern: Naturschützer und Gebirgsretter beklagen eine Mountainbike-Plage in den Alpen. Landwirte warnen vor tödlichen Kollisionen mit Kühen.


----------



## hans7 (17. Juli 2022)

Die Einleitung hat schon Bild Niveau 😂😂
Leider halten das evtl viele Leser als Wahrheit


pib schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht mehr vor lachen 🤣 beste Comedy


----------



## pib (17. Juli 2022)

hans7 schrieb:


> Die Einleitung hat schon Bild Nivea 😂😂
> Leider halten das evtl viele Leser als Wahrheit


Ja. Wobei die Bild dagegen noch Niveau hat


----------



## robzo (17. Juli 2022)

Dahigez schrieb:


> Nachtrag zum vorletzten Post:
> 
> Gerade noch den zugehörigen Artikel im OVB (hier: Mangfall-Bote) gelesen. Ist gleich ein Halbseiter geworden, also ziemlich prominent. Zunächst wird das Verbot von einem LRA-Vertreter im Artikel damit begründet, dass hauptsächlich die sensible Vegetation (speziell Borstgrasrasen) geschützt werden müsse. Dabei wird dann ins Feld geführt, dass zunehmend Wanderer und Radfahrer abseits der Wege unterwegs seien. Wie jetzt ein Verbot von Wegen für einen Teil der genannten Nutzer im Speziellen das Unterwegssein ABSEITS der Wege von allen Nutzern verhindern soll, bleibt im Dunkeln.
> Im weiteren Verlauf des Artikels kommen dann Almbauern zu Wort, die eine allgemeine Überlastung der Almgegend mit zugehörigen Problemen beklagen und deshalb froh sind, „dass endlich was getan wurde“. Ein Almbauer hat dann wenigstens noch den Vorwurf, dass Zäune durchschnitten wurden, „um freie Fahrt zu haben“. Wieso das jetzt ausgerechnet Radfahrer und nicht Fußgänger waren, die das Hindernis beseitigt haben, bleibt ebenfalls unklar, aber zumindest kann man das noch irgendwie mit Radfahren in Verbindung bringen. Was aber danach folgt, ist eine Reihe von Vorwürfen, die gerade auf Radfahrer am allerwenigsten zutreffen dürften, als da wären: Hunde unangeleint zwischen Weidevieh laufen zu lassen, kreuz und quer über Wiesen zu laufen, Pferden Zöpfe zu flechten, mit dem Gleitschirm an Stellen zu starten, die nicht als Startplätze ausgewiesen sind, zu campieren und offenes Feuer zu machen, …
> ...


Was Du schreibst finde ich sehr stimmig und ausgewogen.

Leider hilft es aber nicht, wenn Du diese Punkte nur hier im Forum öffentlich machst.

Wirst Du einen ähnlichen Text als Leserbrief in die besagte Zeitung bringen und an andere Medien schicken?
Den betreffenden Landrat, Regierungspräsidenten, Fraktionsvorsitzende des Kreistages u.ä. mit dem Schreiben zu bombardieren, kann auch nicht schaden.
Je mehr Menschen an potenziell wirkungsvoller Stelle angeschrieben werden, um so besser.

Dann lohnt sich auch die Mühe, die Du Dir mit dem Text gemacht hast. Und wer weiß, evtl. erreicht man ja irgendwann etwas.
Natürlich könnte es auch nicht schaden, wenn in ähnlicher Form durch "offizielle" Interessenvertreter (DIMB, Radsportverein...) agiert wird.
Manchmal unterschätzt man die Wirkung, die auch ein einzelner Bürger erzielen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (17. Juli 2022)

robzo schrieb:


> Wirst Du einen ähnlichen Text als Leserbrief in die besagte Zeitung bringen und an andere Medien schicken?
> Den betreffenden Landrat, Regierungspräsidenten, Fraktionsvorsitzende des Kreistages u.ä. mit dem Schreiben zu bombardieren, kann auch nicht schaden.
> Je mehr Menschen an potenziell wirkungsvoller Stelle angeschrieben werden, um so besser


Wir von der DIMB haben in Bayern gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht *mit*einander zu sprechen:


SSchreiter schrieb:


> Die DIMB IG Chiemgau war bereits 2018 und 2019 bei Gemeinderatssitzungen in Bad Feilnbach dabei, wo es damals schon um die Forderung von Sperrungen im Bereich Farrenpoint ging. Wir konnten diese abwenden und es wurden im Gemeindebereich gemeinsam mit den Almbauern einige „Gemeinsam Natur erleben“ Schilder zur Sensibilisierung angebracht. Die DIMB Fachberatung wird auch in diesem Fall die IG Chiemgau unterstützen eine sinnvolle und rechtskonforme Lösung herbeizuführen.


----------



## robzo (17. Juli 2022)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Wir von der DIMB haben in Bayern gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht *mit*einander zu sprechen:



Und? Habe ich etwas anderes verlangt?
Ich schlage ja nur vor, die hier argumentativ gut und in keinster Weise provokant zusammengefassten Punkte auch anderen zugänglich zu machen, um ggfs. Interesse oder Nachdenken auszulösen.
Unsere Gesellschaft funktioniert über Meinungsbildung und diese muss man ermöglichen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (17. Juli 2022)

Die von Dahigez vorgetragenen Argumente gehen in der Sache zum einen nicht verloren und zum anderen wird er selbst sehr gut wissen diese unter- bzw. anzubringen.


----------



## Dahigez (17. Juli 2022)

robzo schrieb:


> Was Du schreibst finde ich sehr stimmig und ausgewogen.
> 
> Leider hilft es aber nicht, wenn Du diese Punkte nur hier im Forum öffentlich machst.
> 
> ...


Erst mal Danke für die Blumen.

Leserbrief an die Zeitung werde ich sicher nicht schreiben, weil sinnlos. Der Münchner Merkur samt dessen ganzen Lokalausgaben, zu denen der Mangfallbote zählt, fährt recht eindeutig eine Kampagne gegen Mountainbiker, die anscheinend dort „von oben“ vorgegeben ist. Sämtliche Berichterstattung ist ausnahmslos zumindest tendenziös, wenn nicht einfach ganz platt Hetze. Da wäre ein Leserbrief, der sich kritisch mit dem Sachverhalt auseinandersetzt, vergebene Liebesmüh.

Mit deinem anderen Vorschlag hast du sicher einen Punkt. Man sollte seine Meinung schon auch öffentlich vertreten. Ich wüsste jetzt nur nicht, wen man da sinnvoll ansprechen kann. Landrat Ja, die Frage ist halt nur, inwiefern der mit der Thematik überhaupt vertraut ist. Das ist in Rosenheim sicher was anderes als in Miesbach oder Tölz, weil hier der Tourismus in der Richtung viel weniger eine Rolle spielt. In Bad Feilnbach, dem Talort des Gebiets, sind Kuren und Reha das große Ding, da ist wenig mit Berg- oder Radtourismus im klassischen Sinn. Sind halt viele Tagesausflügler…

Aber ich werde mal schauen und versuchen, mich im Rahmen meines Zeitbudgets schlau zu machen. Falls das irgendwas verspricht, werde ich dann mal das als Brief an den entsprechenden Adressaten schicken. Sollte da sogar irgendeine Reaktion kommen, werde ich berichten.


----------



## robzo (18. Juli 2022)

Dahigez schrieb:


> Erst mal Danke für die Blumen.
> 
> Leserbrief an die Zeitung werde ich sicher nicht schreiben, weil sinnlos. Der Münchner Merkur samt dessen ganzen Lokalausgaben, zu denen der Mangfallbote zählt, fährt recht eindeutig eine Kampagne gegen Mountainbiker, die anscheinend dort „von oben“ vorgegeben ist. Sämtliche Berichterstattung ist ausnahmslos zumindest tendenziös, wenn nicht einfach ganz platt Hetze. Da wäre ein Leserbrief, der sich kritisch mit dem Sachverhalt auseinandersetzt, vergebene Liebesmüh.
> 
> ...


Wenn auch in anderen Zusammenhängen haben wir hier bei verschiedenen Initiativen/Problemlagen doch immer wieder Reaktionen erzielt, wenn so ein Brief an verschiedene Adessaten abgeschickt wurde. Wichtig dabei ist, die anderen Empfänger im Brief mit aufzuführen, damit klar ist "Irgendjemand anderer ist auch informiert und könnte nachfragen".

Und was die Medien betrifft: Auch hier ist es evtl. vergeblich, kostet aber kaum Aufwand, diesen Brief dorthin mitzuverschicken (auch die regionalen Hörfunksender, lokale Ansprechpartner des BR u.ä.). Irgendwann gerät das mal an den richtigen...


----------



## ExcelBiker (18. Juli 2022)

robzo schrieb:


> Wenn auch in anderen Zusammenhängen haben wir hier bei verschiedenen Initiativen/Problemlagen doch immer wieder Reaktionen erzielt, wenn so ein Brief an verschiedene Adessaten abgeschickt wurde. Wichtig dabei ist, die anderen Empfänger im Brief mit aufzuführen, damit klar ist "Irgendjemand anderer ist auch informiert und könnte nachfragen".
> 
> Und was die Medien betrifft: Auch hier ist es evtl. vergeblich, kostet aber kaum Aufwand, diesen Brief dorthin mitzuverschicken (auch die regionalen Hörfunksender, lokale Ansprechpartner des BR u.ä.). Irgendwann gerät das mal an den richtigen...


Nach meinem Wissen wird die DIMB bei dieser Sache wahrscheinlich aktiv werden. Die Kontakte sind im Prinzip da, und wie @Sun on Tour schreibt, erst mal miteinander reden ist fast immer der bessere Ansatz.

Die Presse hier sehe ich wie @Dahigez :


Dahigez schrieb:


> Leserbrief an die Zeitung werde ich sicher nicht schreiben, weil sinnlos. Der Münchner Merkur samt dessen ganzen Lokalausgaben, zu denen der Mangfallbote zählt, fährt recht eindeutig eine Kampagne gegen Mountainbiker, die anscheinend dort „von oben“ vorgegeben ist. Sämtliche Berichterstattung ist ausnahmslos zumindest tendenziös, wenn nicht einfach ganz platt Hetze.


Genauso seine Einschätzung in Bad Feilnbach:


Dahigez schrieb:


> Das ist in Rosenheim sicher was anderes als in Miesbach oder Tölz, weil hier der Tourismus in der Richtung viel weniger eine Rolle spielt. In Bad Feilnbach, dem Talort des Gebiets, sind Kuren und Reha das große Ding, da ist wenig mit Berg- oder Radtourismus im klassischen Sinn. Sind halt viele Tagesausflügler…


Was noch dazu kommt, der Landkreis Rosenheim nimmt es mit Gesetzen nicht so genau bzw. interpretiert sie recht eigenwillig. Ein Paradebeispiel war der Umbau vom Skigebiet Sudelfeld, bei dem ein Landschaftsschutzgebiet völlig umgegraben wurde. Nach außen kommuniziert "alles rechtens", laut Insider war da gar nichts rechtens. Auch andere Stellen haben mir erzählt, wenn nicht genehmigungsfähige Vorgänge von der richtigen Person eingereicht wurden, entscheidet halt der "oberste Boss", dass es doch genehmigt wird, egal ob genehmigungsfähig oder nicht. Da sind wenigstens Landkreis MB, aber wahrscheinlich auch TÖL wesentlich korrekter und vor allem offener gegenüber sachlichen Diskussionen. Die Verbindung zwischen Politik und lokalen Interessensvertretern scheint in RO deutlich enger zu sein als in anderen Landkreisen.


----------



## HabeDEhre (18. Juli 2022)

Mal was anderes. Gestern bei ner Vereins-Gruppenausfahrt mit 8 Leuten an nem Waldparkplatz auf ner Schotterstraße vorbeigerollt. Steigt gerade eine "nette" Dame mit Hund ausm Auto, sieht uns und sagt "Schon wieder die Idioten"... Waren in dem Moment so perplex und sind einfach weitergefahren. Einer von uns rief wohl noch "Danke"   
Hab mir im Nachhinein überlegt ob da ne Anzeige wegen Beleidigung vielleicht rein aus Prinzip sinnvoll wäre?! Kennzeichen notieren und genug Zeugen/Kläger wären wir ja. Diskussion ist ja mit so Menschen eh sinnlos und vielleicht bringt sie das zum Nachdenke. Aber eigentlich is mir meine Zeit für sowas zu schade....


----------



## Dämon__ (18. Juli 2022)

Spar dir die Luft, kommt eh nix bei raus, wärst du jetzt Polizist wäre das anders, nächste mal alle anhalten und fragen was das soll…nur zum erschrecken, das reicht oft


----------



## pib (18. Juli 2022)

Doch Anzeige wäre gut gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rogerdubois (18. Juli 2022)

Was wurde eigentlich aus dem guten, alten Mittelfinger? Die halbe Sekunde hat doch jeder übrig.

Anzeige ist sicher möglich, aber die Polizei hat eigentlich wichtigere Sachen zu tun.


----------



## Smithie (18. Juli 2022)

Ach, warum so hässlich.

Wenn jemand mozt, sage ich laut und mit einem betont freundlichem Lächeln:
"Ihnen auch einen schönen Tag!"
("Du blöde Kuh/Depp" denkt sich dann der Angesprochene hoffentlich dazu   )

Das Leben ist doch zu kurz, um sich wegen jedem dahergelaufenen Depp aufzuregen .


----------



## pib (18. Juli 2022)

Anhalten und auf die zwölf. Da hätte ich oft Lust zu. Aber das lässt die Erziehung nicht zu. Zur Rede stellen wäre sicherlich mal der richtige Weg. Glaub dann werden so Leute klein mit Hut.

Alles egal. Morgen wieder biken in den wunderschönen Allgäuer Alpen


----------



## komamati-san (19. Juli 2022)

Mich juckt es auch manchmal, die blöden Bemerkungen zu meiner Person als Randfahrender in der Natur zur Anzeige zu bringen. Bin aber meist allein unterwegs..

Wäre eigentlich so eine Beleidigung auf dem Wanderparkplatz dem Straßenverkehr zuzuordnen? Hier kostet der "Idiot" 1500 Öcken. https://www.bussgeldkatalog.org/beleidigung-im-strassenverkehr/


----------

